# Female Seeds C99, Nirvana Northern Lights Auto and others outdoor operation.



## LetsGetCritical (Sep 19, 2013)

seeds arrived today and i have stuck 4x Nirvana NL auto and 2x Female seeds C99 Hybrid x-line in the dirt. We are one month into spring here and these are destined for remote forest/bush. I'll keep one c99 close and take multiple clones off it. In the following weeks I will be ordering some Mr Nice Critical Haze (or similar) and some more autos, but not nl (i originally bought them thinking i'd grow where i'm living, but under the circumstances i dont think this is wise)I will be buying a new camera in a few days so i can post lots of pics. Love u all, Crit.


----------



## brotes grandes (Sep 19, 2013)

Good shit LGC nice strains. Gotta love our approaching months don't ya  . Did you go plain packaging for seeds?.


----------



## lietuvonis (Sep 19, 2013)

Sounds great start!


----------



## Grow Ro (Sep 19, 2013)

Sound like you ready to grow. I'm growing Nirvana NL to. I have a couple sneak peak photos (https://www.rollitup.org/auto-flowering-strains/693767-northern-light-autoflowers-2.html ). Grow went about 12 weeks. I'm in my last 5 days of flush. I'll let you know harvest results later.


----------



## BCJohn (Sep 19, 2013)

I'm definitely going to follow your thread. I have some Nirvana NL auto that I'll be planting as well. Can't wait to see how yours grow outdoors. 

I'm also curious about the C99. 

What kind of soil or prep are you using?


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Sep 23, 2013)

brotes, thanks bro, I ordered Herbies regular post (no tracking no extra stealth) took 7 days. Welcome lietuvonis, Gro Ro (I checked out your pics, nice) and BCJohn I'm not sure of the soil mix as yet, Ive only grown hydro so any input would be appreciated.


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Sep 23, 2013)

all 6 seeds germed for me and are looking good, hopefully get a camera on Friday.


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Sep 23, 2013)

On the way are some Dutch Passion Auto Mazar.


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Sep 24, 2013)

At 3 days they are all looking great, I'll give the autos a couple of weeks and put them in the forest


----------



## MD914 (Sep 28, 2013)

HEY YOU!! Been wondering about you...glad your still with us!! SUB'd!!


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Oct 1, 2013)

still havent got a camera yet! but got out of court with some rather heavy fines. The two c99 and four nirvana nl autos are doing great and are onto their second set of leaves. I have purchased a handheld gps and have made a big soil mix in preparation, it comprises free draining tomato potting mix with dynamic lifter, blood and bone with trace elements, potash, dolomite lime, soil wetting agent and i will add some worm castings later. Edit: has cow manure as well


----------



## SxIstew (Oct 1, 2013)

Just realized you have a new thread. SUBBED. good luck bro.


----------



## rikcherron99 (Oct 1, 2013)

subed up man get some pics up though!


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Oct 2, 2013)

yeah, i will def get pics soon, theres not much happening they are on there second set of leaves now, I also have a heap of seeds on the way  (prob would of got a camera if i didnt spend every cent on seeds)


----------



## reddiamond (Oct 3, 2013)

Glad to see you back around bro, gutted for you on the fines but at least you're still a free man 
Subbed up for the show and better luck this time


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Oct 3, 2013)

shitty phone pic  10 day old Nirvana Northern Lights Auto


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Oct 3, 2013)

10 days old C99 X-line


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Oct 7, 2013)

order arrived with 3x automazar and one free akorn aka snowbud and two reg white widow x skunk1, another order due soon with 5x sensi northern light auto, another 2x automazar and same free seeds. From there I will order just automazar and then in jan I will order mr nice critical mass x haze (critical haze)


----------



## SxIstew (Oct 7, 2013)

Just put in an order myself.. 



> Here is the list I just purchased, Including Freebies.
> 
> 
> Hortilab seeds Starbud SISTER x5 fem
> ...


Check out all my ladies. they are 1 week into 12/12. and all 32 are getting so big. lol
https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/634385-dreaming-big-94.html#post9679470


----------



## MD914 (Oct 7, 2013)

LetsGetCritical said:


> order arrived with 3x automazar and one free akorn aka snowbud and two reg white widow x skunk1, another order due soon with 5x sensi northern light auto, another 2x automazar and same free seeds. From there I will order just automazar and then in jan I will order mr nice critical mass x haze (critical haze)


I got those very same freebies with my White Widow X Big Bud...Herbie's?


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Oct 8, 2013)

yes, herbies are very good imo. my latest order arrived comprising 5 sensi nl autos and another two automazars. I might order another 10 or so automazars and then get some critical massxhaze going in dec/jan.


----------



## BCJohn (Oct 8, 2013)

Sounds like everything is going well so far. Nice to hear.
How are they looking so far?


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Oct 8, 2013)

hey mate thanks for the post, they seem to be slow growing and look a touch light. its not exactly ideal weather just yet a lot of rain and cloud and im changing the initial soil now as well. i'll post some pics soon


----------



## reddiamond (Oct 9, 2013)

They'll take off once you give them a bit of TLC or should that be LGC 
Looking forward to the pic update mate


----------



## Vigth (Oct 12, 2013)

Glad to see everything worked out and your back doing what you enjoy .


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Oct 13, 2013)

thanks guys! So I now have 4 Nirvana NL onto their third set of leaves, 2 C99 X line looking good at the same age,these 6 have been transplanted into my rich soil mix and are responding now to liquid fertiliser. 4 of the 5 Sensi NL survived (all germed) and 4 of the 5 Automazar survived (all germed as well) and these are two days old in a nice seed raising mix and enjoying 25c temps outside. pics soon i promise!!!


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Oct 16, 2013)

I'm thinking about getting some prepaid broadband, it is $50 or something for 5 gb with usb modem. is this ok? I don't have much money at the minute I'd really like to be on here more often in the comfort(and privacy!!) of my home!! and I really need to get a camera. but i'll post some pics on tuesday


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Oct 16, 2013)

i feel like a real bastard i don't get to check out anyones grows or comment ect, i have limited time and i apologise, i will be on here a bit more soon.


----------



## SxIstew (Oct 16, 2013)

It's all good bro. When you have time I know you'll be back to your old self bouncing all over the forums.


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Oct 16, 2013)

haha, will 5gb last long if i just be on here and check emails and use google earth lol?


----------



## SxIstew (Oct 16, 2013)

Just images on this site alone will drain your data bro...


----------



## reddiamond (Oct 17, 2013)

LetsGetCritical said:


> haha, will 5gb last long if i just be on here and check emails and use google earth lol?


5GB should last you a while, i'd say around 2-3 months mate.
If you got paypal i'll send you 50 dollars and you can give it a try


----------



## MD914 (Oct 17, 2013)

LetsGetCritical said:


> i feel like a real bastard i don't get to check out anyones grows or comment ect, i have limited time and i apologise, i will be on here a bit more soon.


We all miss you LGC!!


----------



## MD914 (Oct 17, 2013)

LetsGetCritical said:


> I'm thinking about getting some prepaid broadband, it is $50 or something for 5 gb with usb modem. is this ok? I don't have much money at the minute I'd really like to be on here more often in the comfort(and privacy!!) of my home!! and I really need to get a camera. but i'll post some pics on tuesday


What is the currency exchange rate for US dollars? I pay 75/month for turbo unlimited access AND my landline phone. Gotta be a way to get you online for 50/month...what company is this through?


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Oct 17, 2013)

thanks guys! hey red your offer is amazing! but I meant to say I dont have much money 'today'  so I'm ok my bro! MD914 I miss u too. I'm going to get a prepaid usb modem next Friday. Where I'm living hasnt got a landline and I'd prefer prepaid anyway because I got stuck with a landline/internet contract when the ex threw me out


----------



## lospsi (Oct 18, 2013)

I am glad that you are back man,keep growing!


----------



## mrblu (Oct 19, 2013)

hey crit i got some awesome critical kush growing about 5 weeks into flowering right now. those plants that i told you i started like 3 months ago or so. glad to see you back.


----------



## moses.of.smokers (Oct 19, 2013)

u guys know where to get any good seeds i wish i could have u guys send me some u guys have great strains im in us so i have shipping issues


----------



## MD914 (Oct 19, 2013)

moses.of.smokers said:


> u guys know where to get any good seeds i wish i could have u guys send me some u guys have great strains im in us so i have shipping issues


Im in the US...no problems shipping for me... Herbie's


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Oct 20, 2013)

Herbies regular post


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Oct 21, 2013)

nirvana northern lights auto 28 days. small but I used an inappropriate seed mix and the first two weeks was cloudy and/or rainy. starting to take off now though with better weather. The sand layer on top is to keep the gnats out. will transplant the four to 10litre pots Friday.


----------



## MD914 (Oct 21, 2013)

LetsGetCritical said:


> View attachment 2866194 nirvana northern lights auto 28 days. small but I used an inappropriate seed mix and the first two weeks was cloudy and/or rainy. starting to take off now though with better weather. The sand layer on top is to keep the gnats out. will transplant to 10litres Friday.


AW SHIT!! Looks who's online and he's got a camera too!! GIT DOWN!! 
Can't wait to see how this grows...outdoors? Did you get to see the last season of Breaking Bad?


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Oct 21, 2013)

hey girl! noo. don't tell me what happens on breaking bad  I've got 4 to watch!!! I only have the camera on my pc and I only got 1gb with the start up modem, but ill buy 4or 5 gb on Friday! yep these are outdoors, currently 25-27c and sunny days


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Oct 21, 2013)

nice little female c99 xline outdoor, 28 days, will be topped soon for mainlining. small also but enjoying the sun now. this is one of two.


----------



## MD914 (Oct 21, 2013)

LetsGetCritical said:


> hey girl! noo. don't tell me what happens on breaking bad  I've got 4 to watch!!! I only have the camera on my pc and I only got 1gb with the start up modem, but ill buy 4or 5 gb on Friday! yep these are outdoors, currently 25-27c and sunny days


My lips are sealed!! Just don't go on Stew or Dank's threads...haha...check out my new grow when you can!! I've stepped up my game a little 
https://www.rollitup.org/newbie-central/709791-strange-phenomenon-genetic-mutation.html


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Oct 21, 2013)

one of four sensi northern light auto at 8 days. these are nice and have enjoyed the best of the weather


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Oct 21, 2013)

one of four dutch passion automazar at 8 days these i'm excited about and plan on getting another 10 or so.


----------



## prosperian (Oct 22, 2013)

Sub'd brother. Nice to see you.


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Oct 22, 2013)

thanks my bro! good to see u again too


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Oct 24, 2013)

both the C99 X-Line Outdoor where topped after the third node today. One will be mainlined to 8 and flowered (put inside in a tent for 12 hours at night) and the other one will be my mother and I want at least 40 clones off her.


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Oct 24, 2013)

Subbed looking good buddy


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Oct 24, 2013)

Chronic Masterbator said:


> Subbed looking good buddy


 hey thanks bro, is there someone on here by the name of chronic masterbaker or similar lol


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Oct 24, 2013)

buying a camera tomorrow, here is the sensi nl auto at 11 days


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Oct 24, 2013)

and dutch passion automazar


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Oct 24, 2013)

all the sensi nl and automazar's are in tiny pots and will be transplanted into 10 litre pots tomorrow


----------



## mrblu (Oct 24, 2013)

i think its 

Chronic Masterbator


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Oct 24, 2013)

yeah I know blu but I swear I saw another member by the name chronic masterbakor or masterbaker earlier?.... wtf, maybe I have gone mad?


----------



## MD914 (Oct 24, 2013)

LetsGetCritical said:


> yeah I know blu but I swear I saw another member by the name chronic masterbakor or masterbaker earlier?.... wtf, maybe I have gone mad?


Whats all this talk about masturbation?? That's on the OTHER forum!!


----------



## Already.in.use (Oct 24, 2013)

I think he's a young guy whose name is Bator...

Nice Sensi NL and Mazar - I'll be keepin an eye out! Been dying to grow the Mazar myself....


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Oct 24, 2013)

I am most excited about the automazar  and plan to get a lot more. MD there is a chronic masterbator and a chronic masterbakor on this forum, two separate members   either that or i'm insane and/or suffering from hallucinations


----------



## MD914 (Oct 24, 2013)

LetsGetCritical said:


> I am most excited about the automazar  and plan to get a lot more. MD there is a chronic masterbator and a chronic masterbakor on this forum, tow separate members   either that or i'm insane and/or suffering from hallucinations


Hallucinations are great!! But I could see where there'd be both...sometimes I get hungry afterwards...don't you?


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Oct 24, 2013)

you'll see. Hey do u guys in America get this UK show called Danny Dwyer's (I think) Deadliest Men? Its wicked.


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Oct 24, 2013)

Dyer 's .


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Oct 24, 2013)

anyway, luv u all, catch up later


----------



## Already.in.use (Oct 24, 2013)

I was watching this as you mentioned hallucinations:

[video=youtube;Y0c5nIvJH7w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y0c5nIvJH7w[/video]


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Oct 24, 2013)

today I got a camera. Also transplanted 4 nirvana nl and the two c99 into 10 litre pots  Nirvana Northern Lights Auto


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Oct 24, 2013)

topped Female Seeds C99 X-Line


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Oct 24, 2013)

Sensi Northern Light Auto


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Oct 24, 2013)

Dutch Passion Automazar


----------



## FuckJeffGoldbloom (Oct 25, 2013)

LGC - looking good mate, i dont know how i havent stumbled along this earlier, glad to see you up and at it !

Subbed- interested in these autos

FJG


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Oct 26, 2013)

Sensi Northern Light Auto at 13 days, 10 litre pot, outdoor, gets about 7 hours a day direct sun


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Oct 26, 2013)

Dutch Passion Automazar at 13 days, same conditions. The sand at the top is to keep gnats away


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Oct 26, 2013)

I think they are a shade light but they were transplanted into the hot soil yesterday and they will get a feed on the next water in a week or so.


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Oct 26, 2013)

The C99's have been topped and transplanted, they are a little stunted but I'm not concerned about their progress, they should pick up with excellent weather forecast, and the Nirvana Northern Lights are going 'ok', with no sign of flowering as yet.


----------



## SxIstew (Oct 26, 2013)

Keep it up buddy. looking great so far.


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Oct 26, 2013)

thankyou for the encouragement my bro


----------



## SxIstew (Oct 26, 2013)

https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/634385-dreaming-big-112.html#post9756001
Here's a few pics of some of the ladies I have going at the moment. If you feel like peeking in.


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Oct 26, 2013)

Looking good LGC! I do the same with the sand or perlite. I fuggin hate gnats too. I use cinnamon to repel them. That mazar should be nice I've seen a few pics of her. And the c99 sounds sweet.


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Oct 26, 2013)

this is an automazar, something to aspire to perhaps - NOT MINE -


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Oct 26, 2013)

Nirvana Northern Lights Auto These have suffered from bad weather and soil to start and are going slowly


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Oct 26, 2013)

37 days now, really small, I hope they pick up


----------



## FuckJeffGoldbloom (Oct 26, 2013)

LetsGetCritical said:


> Nirvana Northern Lights Auto These have suffered from bad weather and soil to start and are going slowly


They look healthy regardless mate! I'm sure they will pick up very soon!


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Oct 27, 2013)

Its a warm day today 30c I notice on of the little automazars wilting and think I caught in just in time, it has a really weak stem. So I put her in the shade. The rest seem ok. Sensi NL Auto


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Oct 27, 2013)

Dutch Passion Automazar


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Oct 29, 2013)

I culled two of the automazars. I only want strong plants in my garden. The Sensi NL I am very impressed with, and two of the five surviving original automazars are going good. So I have 2 healthy C99's, 4 Sensi NL auto, 4 Nirvana NL auto and 2 automazars. I think I will order some more Sensi NL, they just seem to be enjoying outdoors and our weather better than anything else, as well as the pretty C99's!


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Oct 29, 2013)

Nirvana NL auto starting to flower


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Oct 29, 2013)

.


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Oct 29, 2013)

sensi nl auto


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Oct 29, 2013)

dutch passion automazar


----------



## SxIstew (Oct 29, 2013)

Looking good buddy.  keep it up.


----------



## MD914 (Oct 29, 2013)

LetsGetCritical said:


> View attachment 2874858 Nirvana NL auto starting to flower


This is where the fun begins!!


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Oct 29, 2013)

Its 34c at 11:30am and it's not even summer yet ** worried look **


----------



## SxIstew (Oct 29, 2013)

LetsGetCritical said:


> Its 34c at 11:30am and it's not even summer yet ** worried look **


well it's 34f at 11:30pm here and it's not even winter! lol


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Oct 30, 2013)

hmm, sounds like good indoor growing weather, we tend to have the 'too hot' problem for indoor growing in this country  all the girls held up really well their first really warm day


----------



## SxIstew (Oct 30, 2013)

Glad to hear.  Gotta go to bed. 12 hours behind you. lol....


----------



## Pinworm (Oct 30, 2013)

SxIstew said:


> Glad to hear.  Gotta go to bed. 12 hours behind you. lol....


Sleep is for mortals.


----------



## MD914 (Oct 30, 2013)

Thanks for the rep+ LGC


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Oct 30, 2013)

always. you're such a sweetie. Good news too guys, letsgetcritical has found himself a nice girl  ah, of the human variety.


----------



## MD914 (Oct 30, 2013)

LetsGetCritical said:


> always. you're such a sweetie. Good news too guys, letsgetcritical has found himself a nice girl  ah, of the human variety.


Thats fantastic news!! Now if we can just keep her that way  Does she know about the "other girls"?


----------



## Pinworm (Oct 30, 2013)

Lets all get naked.


----------



## Pinworm (Oct 30, 2013)

Do you enjoy, luxury?


----------



## MD914 (Oct 30, 2013)

Pinworm said:


> Lets all get naked.


HAHAHA!!


----------



## mikek420 (Oct 30, 2013)

looking good, I was going to get the c99 you have, I look forwards to seeing how it does for you to see if I should get it


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Oct 30, 2013)

ok the c99 are only small, they have been transpanted and topped and fucked around with but they seem to be growing now lol. I'll post a pic later. I guess i'm used to hydro under lights growth and going to soil, with 7 or so direct hours of sun is obviously much slower, or maybe I'm just a shit soil grower


----------



## SxIstew (Oct 30, 2013)

You're fine bro. Plants look healthy so far. No worries. they'll all get bigger.


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Oct 30, 2013)

sensi nl auto 18 days


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Oct 30, 2013)

dutch passion automazar 18 days


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Oct 30, 2013)

the white shit is just bits of ant powder


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Oct 30, 2013)

nirvana nl auto 42 days I think


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Oct 30, 2013)

female seeds C99 x-line outdoor about 42 days


----------



## SxIstew (Oct 30, 2013)

They are going to be some monsters bro.... You're buds are gonna be so dense and large when dried and cured. AND THEY HAVEN'T EVEN STARTED YET! lol


----------



## Indicakat (Oct 31, 2013)

Your plants are awesome, I'm following your journal for help with my grow, thank you for your help by putting your journal up!


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Oct 31, 2013)

Dutch Passion Automazar , day 20


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Oct 31, 2013)

Sensi Northern Lights Auto , day 20


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Oct 31, 2013)

The Nirvana NL are preflowering, not flowering I meant to say, so they will probably wont be done until at least new years lol


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Oct 31, 2013)

or a couple weeks after  oh well, going back to hydro in a few months. Room, 3x 600w cool tubed.


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Oct 31, 2013)

thanks Stew bro, next time I'm on I'm going to check out your journal a bit more, you seem to be always by my side and I appreciate that my friend


----------



## SxIstew (Oct 31, 2013)

No problem. I'll comment more when they grow up a bit. But they still look great for babies lol


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Oct 31, 2013)

Hey LGC you been looking good. Stew is most def a cool kat


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Oct 31, 2013)

Can't wait til spring


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Oct 31, 2013)

LetsGetCritical said:


> Dutch Passion Automazar , day 20View attachment 2878136


I'm rooting for this one. Go Mazar Go Mazar


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Oct 31, 2013)

LetsGetCritical said:


> this is an automazar, something to aspire to perhaps - NOT MINE -


the pic disappeared lol, here's another


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Oct 31, 2013)

That's one I've seen. Ive read great reviews on DP's auto gear. I'm not to keen on spending coin on autos. But I will say I've been tempted on the their StarRyder


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Oct 31, 2013)

yeah, i'm just messing around with the autos until I get my situation improved which will be soon.


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Nov 1, 2013)

Doing the same been forced to move outdoors. Til I find my own spot again. Its hard being single and pleasing the ladies in your life. Both plant and human.


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Nov 1, 2013)

Got three freebie autos. Waiting til I get a few more to plant in spring. Gonna spray the sexiest lady with silver. And making a shit load of fem auto beans for the summer fall harvest. Auto wise I want to shoot for like 2-3 harvest before the end of 2014. Plus have a bomb photoperiod pull.

I'm planning A ...B and motha fuckin C this Go around. I wanna go in hard or go home.


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Nov 1, 2013)

that's the way bro !


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Nov 1, 2013)

C99 .I think they have started to grow after 6 weeks. lol. I don't think I helped things


----------



## MD914 (Nov 1, 2013)

LetsGetCritical said:


> View attachment 2879045 C99 .I think they have started to grow after 6 weeks. lol. I don't think I helped things


What kind of soil have you got them in LGC?


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Nov 1, 2013)

sand. lol. um, its 'tomato' potting mix with blood and bone, trace elements, dolomite lime, potash, cow manure and a soil wetting agent, ph 6.5


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Nov 1, 2013)

added all that to the potting mix


----------



## SxIstew (Nov 1, 2013)

https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/634385-dreaming-big-119.html#post9781573
If you got a few minutes. I just posted 35 pictures.


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Nov 1, 2013)

fuck yeah bro


----------



## MD914 (Nov 1, 2013)

LetsGetCritical said:


> added all that to the potting mix


Gotcha!! So did you "plant" your pots? I don't mean to ask what sounds like a dumb question, but I'm assuming that's what you'd do in a sandy environment?


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Nov 1, 2013)

haha, yeah I bury the pots so it doesn't look so obvious lol . I got all kinky with the C99 just now


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Nov 1, 2013)

Nirvana NL auto


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Nov 1, 2013)

automazar day 22


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Nov 1, 2013)

sensi nl auto day 22


----------



## MD914 (Nov 1, 2013)

LetsGetCritical said:


> Nirvana NL auto View attachment 2879215


I think this one is my fav...I shall call her Missy!! She's gonna be a good one...remember I said that


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Nov 1, 2013)

sounds good darl, we'll call her missy


----------



## MD914 (Nov 1, 2013)

LetsGetCritical said:


> sounds good darl, we'll call her missy


.......... Bedtime!! Goodnight boys!!


----------



## Mr.Vega (Nov 2, 2013)

damn crit...I.didnt evn know u were back....sup bro u doin ok?....are u growin those plants on the beach?...looks like theyre in sand...haha


----------



## MD914 (Nov 2, 2013)

Mr.Vega said:


> damn crit...I.didnt evn know u were back....sup bro u doin ok?....are u growin those plants on the beach?...looks like theyre in sand...haha


Ha! I JUST asked him about that last night  See previous comments for explanation!! Hahaha!!


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Nov 2, 2013)

Mr.Vega said:


> damn crit...I.didnt evn know u were back....sup bro u doin ok?....are u growin those plants on the beach?...looks like theyre in sand...haha


Hey hey Mr Vega. how are u my friend, I missed u , yeah I just plant them on the remote local beach lol


----------



## Mr.Vega (Nov 2, 2013)

LetsGetCritical said:


> Hey hey Mr Vega. how are u my friend, I missed u , yeah I just plant them on the remote local beach lol


im good.man...missed u.too glad.to.see u bk....life smoothin out for ya?


----------



## Mr.Vega (Nov 2, 2013)

seems like.a perfect place.for.em....


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Nov 2, 2013)

haha lucky it's only 35c here and nobody visits the beach often. Yeah, getting better bro, the bigger these little girls get the happier I become, still have a few little things to sort but 500% better.


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Nov 2, 2013)

Nirvana NL auto, pretty sure they are starting to flower now


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Nov 2, 2013)

Couple of the Sensi NL auto


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Nov 2, 2013)

. .


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Nov 2, 2013)

LetsGetCritical said:


> Couple of the Sensi NL auto View attachment 2880508


might have to de friend you now. Autos are for teens hiding weed in closets.


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Nov 2, 2013)

haha yeah its 36c today, thanks


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Nov 2, 2013)

you might be more interested when I take 50 c99 clones and put them in the bush, not sure


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Nov 2, 2013)

RedCarpetMatches said:


> might have to de friend you now. Autos are for teens hiding weed in closets.


 (then deleted "nice heat stress") oh looky, https://www.rollitup.org/auto-flowering-strains/720075-autos-never-autod.html


----------



## SxIstew (Nov 2, 2013)

Nothing wrong with running autos. I run them at the beginning of each grow.  While I collect clones and veg mothers I grow and flower my autos and then flip the tent when they are done. Times it perfectly.


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Nov 2, 2013)

yeah they suit my short term purpose, I guess some people don't know my recent history that's ok. Fucken lucky to be growing anything at all.  But I'll have a place soon, and then the fun will really start.


----------



## MD914 (Nov 3, 2013)

LetsGetCritical said:


> Nirvana NL auto, pretty sure they are starting to flower now View attachment 2880506


Is this one "mine"?


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Nov 3, 2013)

yep, how dare u like that comment, might have to defriend u now lol


----------



## MD914 (Nov 3, 2013)

LetsGetCritical said:


> yep, how dare u like that comment, might have to defriend u now lol


You wouldn't DARE  HA! I "liked" it because I thought he was making reference to the little girl and her plant with the "white stuff"


----------



## MD914 (Nov 3, 2013)

Oops! But now that I see he was just being a DICK...I "unliked" it...my bad LGC!!


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Nov 3, 2013)

you're ok sweetie


----------



## SxIstew (Nov 3, 2013)

MD914 said:


> Oops! But now that I see he was just being a DICK...I "unliked" it...my bad LGC!!


I liked it at first too. as I do most posts I don't read. lol... After a couple seconds I was like WHOA fuck that shit!


----------



## MD914 (Nov 3, 2013)

SxIstew said:


> I liked it at first too. as I do most posts I don't read. lol... After a couple seconds I was like WHOA fuck that shit!


Yeah...I should have finished my first cup of coffee before pushing ANY buttons!  I especially like the way you put him on blast though!!


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Nov 3, 2013)

anyway... back to growing our heat stressed plants lol


----------



## MD914 (Nov 3, 2013)

LGC!! First...we are FAMOUS!! Second...your missing all the fun!! Party at Dank's!!


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Nov 3, 2013)

famous? .


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Nov 4, 2013)

Melissa's "Missy" Nirvana NL Auto


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Nov 4, 2013)

.


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Nov 4, 2013)

Sensi NL auto


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Nov 4, 2013)

Dutch Passion Automazar


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Nov 4, 2013)

C99's been topped again for 4, pics soon


----------



## Cascadian (Nov 4, 2013)

Plants are looking good man, keep up the good work! 

Same Dbag (RCM) flamed me in another thread then deleted almost all his comments... A class act for sure LOL 

Just thought others might want to know... In the future I will have to quote everything he writes so he can't delete.


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Nov 4, 2013)

yeah i'd like to meet some of these maggots in real life lol peace


----------



## SxIstew (Nov 4, 2013)

Cascadian said:


> Plants are looking good man, keep up the good work!
> 
> Same Dbag (RCM) flamed me in another thread then deleted almost all his comments... A class act for sure LOL
> 
> Just thought others might want to know... In the future I will have to quote everything he writes so he can't delete.


A MOD probably deleted his comments to keep the thread from being closed. When fights break out and someone is being rude, Instead of fighting back report the post.
I myself sometimes forget that and argue for no reason. lol This will keep you on good terms with the Moderators and Admins of the site. 

You'll be good bro. Most people like to be douche bags for no reason at all. they should all be lined up and shot IMO.


----------



## Cascadian (Nov 4, 2013)

Yeah, I thought the mods might have taken action but he didn't use profanity so I wasn't sure. I kept my responses on point and didn't insult him (as he did to me). It was more a debate about some advice to the OP. Was trying to make sure the OP got some different opinions etc... 

You are right that when he started insulting me directly I should have reported it though. Here is the link if interested, but all of it is now totally out of context... 
https://www.rollitup.org/newbie-central/746543-questions-about-supe-soils-2.html I could delete my posts but choose not to.


----------



## SxIstew (Nov 4, 2013)

OHHHHHH... I've been in a few of those(back when I first arrived)....


The ole' My growing method is better than your growing method! lol


It's best to just ignore the ignorance. When they try to prove you wrong. Well....... leave it at that. 

Most of the time they end up looking like a total jackass anyway and the OP will PM you if they feel they could use some advice without the drama. lol


All of this has happened to me so I know where you are coming from.

Just keep the arguments clean and you'll be alright. 


LGC- dude it's like the middle of the day there, Where's the pics bro? lol.... Again the tent went all camera whore on me. I got about 45 new pictures up in my thread.  Hope all is well bro. PEACE


----------



## SxIstew (Nov 4, 2013)

Actually one just went down. And I chimed in. https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/741890-pinworms-600w-rdwc-horrorshow-wwxbb-28.html#post9792594 What a douchebag I am...


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Nov 4, 2013)

you'd find people speak that way online because they cant get away with it in real life  he's probably some skinny little dreadlocked punk


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Nov 4, 2013)

SxIstew said:


> A MOD probably deleted his comments to keep the thread from being closed. When fights break out and someone is being rude, Instead of fighting back report the post.
> I myself sometimes forget that and argue for no reason. lol This will keep you on good terms with the Moderators and Admins of the site.
> 
> You'll be good bro. Most people like to be douche bags for no reason at all. they should all be lined up and shot IMO.


 fuck that shoot em in the knee caps wait a little. Then shoot em in the gut and let them bleed out.


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Nov 4, 2013)

Little flaming shits come on around the same time my niece and nephew get school vacation. It has to be gits with no life or pussy.


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Nov 4, 2013)

hahahahah


----------



## MD914 (Nov 4, 2013)

Chronic Masterbator said:


> Little flaming shits come on around the same time my niece and nephew get school vacation. It has to be gits with no life or pussy.


WTF is a git?


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Nov 5, 2013)

lol it's England person talk for idiot,,,, I think  lol


----------



## SxIstew (Nov 5, 2013)

MD914 said:


> WTF is a git?


[h=4]Noun[/h] *git* (_plural_ *gits)*

* 

(UK, slang, pejorative) A contemptible person.
(UK, slang, pejorative) A silly, incompetent, stupid, annoying or childish person. &#8195;[quotations &#9660;]
[h=5]Usage notes[/h] 'Git' is usually used as an insult, more severe than twit but less severe than a true profanity like wanker or arsehole,
*


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Nov 5, 2013)

In Australia we'd say "fucken wanker" lol


----------



## MD914 (Nov 5, 2013)

Check it out LGC...my stepson (x-husbands son) is in the navy...sent me this pics...he's there NOW!!


----------



## MD914 (Nov 5, 2013)

LetsGetCritical said:


> In Australia we'd say "fucken wanker" lol


Wanker wins...hands down! (no pun intended)


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Nov 5, 2013)

its funny cause its true lol


----------



## MD914 (Nov 5, 2013)

LetsGetCritical said:


> its funny cause its true lol


What's true?


----------



## MD914 (Nov 5, 2013)

Going back to sleep (I hope) Look above ^^^ You missed something


----------



## Mr.Vega (Nov 5, 2013)

LetsGetCritical said:


> In Australia we'd say "fucken wanker" lol


we call em fucking dumbasses......thats the best imo


----------



## Mr.Vega (Nov 5, 2013)

MD914 said:


> Check it out LGC...my stepson (x-husbands son) is in the navy...sent me this pics...he's there NOW!!


I.think I.saw crits plants over on the beach....ha


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Nov 5, 2013)

don't fucken tell everyone man.


----------



## Mr.Vega (Nov 5, 2013)

over behind that rock beside that bush....


----------



## reddiamond (Nov 5, 2013)

Yep i see it .... it must be his cos its mainlined


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Nov 5, 2013)

Hey Red, good to see you bro! I'll have to check out your thread tomorrow its midnight here


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Nov 5, 2013)

couldn't wait


----------



## reddiamond (Nov 5, 2013)

LetsGetCritical said:


> couldn't wait


Cheers bro


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Nov 5, 2013)

C99 X-LINE just topped for 4


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Nov 5, 2013)

. .


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Nov 5, 2013)

Sensi NL auto, four weeks or something not sure


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Nov 5, 2013)

Dutch Passion Automazar, the one on the right has a little bud lol


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Nov 5, 2013)

The Nirvana NL are flowering. I'm going to move them off the beach soon cus they are getting big and people might see


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Nov 5, 2013)

don't know what happened to the colour of that automazar in the pic but it is green lol


----------



## MD914 (Nov 5, 2013)

LetsGetCritical said:


> The Nirvana NL are flowering. I'm going to move them off the beach soon cus they are getting big and people might see


Thats my girl


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Nov 5, 2013)

Melissa's "Missy" Nirvana NL auto


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Nov 5, 2013)

. .same plant


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Nov 5, 2013)

same again, this ones over a foot tall now


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Nov 5, 2013)

ok so ive worked out the Nirvana NL are 44 days . DAY 28


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Nov 5, 2013)

DAY 44


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Nov 5, 2013)

Sensi NL auto day 26


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Nov 5, 2013)

and the automazars are day 26 too


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Nov 6, 2013)

Automazar 4 weeks


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Nov 6, 2013)

Sensi NL auto 4 weeks


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Nov 6, 2013)

Melissa's Missy Nirvana NL auto


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Nov 6, 2013)

it is 1pm here and 'hot' lol


----------



## SxIstew (Nov 6, 2013)

When is your daylight savings? lol... we WERE 12 hours apart. now we are 13? lol


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Nov 6, 2013)

hmm too hard to think about that right now bro, lol


----------



## SxIstew (Nov 6, 2013)

Well you're close enough to HIGH noon.


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Nov 6, 2013)

C99 X-Line


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Nov 6, 2013)

. .


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Nov 6, 2013)

. .


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Nov 6, 2013)

that last girl I dated turned out pretty ordinary  I have a first date tomorrow with a cool chick and we are going to sit by the river, drink a couple of beers and eat some bbq chinese, should be really nice, wish me well lol


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Nov 6, 2013)

haha cheers stewie


----------



## SxIstew (Nov 6, 2013)

Good luck bro. Don't get your toes wet on the first date if she seems like a keeper.


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Nov 6, 2013)

lol thanks bro


----------



## SxIstew (Nov 6, 2013)

By all means if she seems crazy hit it. and RUN! lol

Sorry, guess my teenage years haven't fully left me yet.


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Nov 6, 2013)

I'm getting old and im losing my hair bro, I need someone to settle down with lol


----------



## MD914 (Nov 7, 2013)

LetsGetCritical said:


> Melissa's Missy Nirvana NL auto View attachment 2885330


Doin' her thing


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Nov 7, 2013)

yeah she's lovin it !


----------



## SxIstew (Nov 7, 2013)

Your date was tonight there or tomorrow there? Just poppin in(Waking up) and you're probably getting ready for bed soon. lol


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Nov 7, 2013)

hey bro, its 3.03 am Friday here  and bed soon. My date is in 15.5 hours and counting mate


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Nov 7, 2013)

I will update with the results (lol) and pics (not) late tonight so god knows what time there .


----------



## SxIstew (Nov 7, 2013)

2:53pmEST right now. cold and wet...


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Nov 7, 2013)

your so lucky u live in a warm climate  thx for sharing w/ us.

EDIT go figure, the post above is talking about cold n wet. thats what its like in MI right now. no plants would have made it past about the last week in october.

i like the way the NL auto leaves look. nirvana's NL has a decent amount of sativa in it compared to some others.


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Nov 8, 2013)

Well I cant talk about the date, it didn't happen  anyway, back to my friends at riu and my sexy green girls. lol. oh and the beer I bought for the night was the 'bees knees'


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Nov 8, 2013)

fuck that's a big beer


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Nov 8, 2013)

something a bit different, Melissa's Misty Nirvana NL auto night shot


----------



## SxIstew (Nov 8, 2013)

sorry to hear bout the NO DATE,

I LOVE honey wheat. can I get that stuff here in the US?


----------



## MD914 (Nov 8, 2013)

SxIstew said:


> sorry to hear bout the NO DATE,
> 
> I LOVE honey wheat. can I get that stuff here in the US?


Yes you can!!


----------



## MD914 (Nov 8, 2013)

LetsGetCritical said:


> something a bit different, Melissa's Misty Nirvana NL auto night shotView attachment 2886901


HA! So we kinda had a date?!?! Lol...did you get me a beer too? Wait..who the "F" is Misty?


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Nov 9, 2013)

Missy, sorry bit inebriated lol


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Nov 9, 2013)

Check out who's got full rep bars


----------



## SxIstew (Nov 9, 2013)

*You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to LetsGetCritical again*


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Nov 10, 2013)

C99 X-Line


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Nov 10, 2013)

Nirvana NL Auto


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Nov 10, 2013)

Sensi NL Auto


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Nov 10, 2013)

Dutch Passion Automazar


----------



## Bluecheez (Nov 10, 2013)

LetsGetCritical said:


> Well I cant talk about the date, it didn't happen  anyway, back to my friends at riu and my sexy green girls. lol. oh and the beer I bought for the night was the 'bees knees'


 Sorry Bro, never cool when something you're looking forward to doesn't happen....Hope today is a great one for you!


----------



## MD914 (Nov 10, 2013)

LetsGetCritical said:


> Check out who's got full rep bars


Thanks for "topping me off"


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Nov 11, 2013)

thanks guys ! I have actually met someone else and am staying at hers quite a bit so its all good


----------



## reddiamond (Nov 11, 2013)

So you got new seeds, a new woman and somewhere to stay ..... things are definately looking up for you bro, i'm pleased for ya


----------



## FuckJeffGoldbloom (Nov 11, 2013)

Great news critical!




Just remember, don't let the broad know anything she doesn't need to, like growing....you know how that could turn out.

Honesty is over rated, Just be loyal to your female plants lol

Happy for you mate!

FJG


----------



## reddiamond (Nov 11, 2013)

FuckJeffGoldbloom said:


> Just remember, don't let the broad know anything she doesn't need to, like growing....you know how that could turn out.


Aint that the truth ..... number 1 rule in growing "TELL NO ONE"


----------



## FuckJeffGoldbloom (Nov 11, 2013)

Thats why I Love all my rollitup friends lol

Lets me get off the chest and scream..... I grow! Yes this bud was from me! not someone else!

but in real life people ask, wow so good where did you get this?

I reply, oh this high school kid....and i die a little inside

haha


----------



## reddiamond (Nov 11, 2013)

FuckJeffGoldbloom said:


> Thats why I Love all my rollitup friends lol
> 
> Lets me get off the chest and scream..... I grow! Yes this bud was from me! not someone else!


Yep, me too. Its the ONLY place i can tell anyone that i have actually grown 




FuckJeffGoldbloom said:


> but in real life people ask, wow so good where did you get this?
> 
> I reply, oh this high school kid....and i die a little inside
> 
> haha


You should reply "I know this guy who's a killer grower and grows the best shit i've ever smoked " the fact that you see him every morning when you have a shave doesn't need to be included


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Nov 12, 2013)

yeah I don't think i'l keep seeing her, I'm still trying to sort my shit out so it isn't really the right time, theres always later on lol. heres a convo between me (as a fat woman) and a Nigerian Australian man on a popular free dating site lol. I do such stupid shit. 
FATBBW says oh, hi

biokoroprince says:hi BBW 

FATBBW says oh, hi... its jan

FATBBW says oh I love petrol

FATBBW says:and Manchester city

biokoroprince says:really?

FATBBW says:and wwe and rock

biokoroprince says:do You?

FATBBW says:and basketball

FATBBW says:and phd

FATBBW says:and pub and chillin

biokoroprince says:you are reading my profile

FATBBW says:too

FATBBW says:I love football (soccer)

FATBBW says:any question for me dear

FATBBW says:didn't man city win 8-0 wow

biokoroprince says one word for you...i love you bcos You love what most things i enjoy

FATBBW says oh I love you too n ice black man and marry me eternitys?

biokoroprince says:lol...you want that?

FATBBW says:i want nice balck member

biokoroprince says:really?

biokoroprince says:so tell me little about you

FATBBW says:i like football and fuel, um chillin'

FATBBW says ahd, chelsea

biokoroprince says:that is okay...

biokoroprince says:so where are you from?

FATBBW says *****

FATBBW says:areas

biokoroprince says oh...close by.

FATBBW says:i like rock, wwe, petrol and good lasting and palyful

FATBBW says:relationships and casuals and frindhip and between 18 and 37

biokoroprince says:are you there?

FATBBW says:i am crazy and wide

FATBBW says:and i do a masters degree

FATBBW says:i think we have a lot in common

biokoroprince says:yes we do...

biokoroprince says:you study as well?

FATBBW says:well i love studying phd in fuel how coencident

biokoroprince says:yes it is...where do you study?

FATBBW says:at *******unversity

biokoroprince says:so what do you study?

FATBBW says phd

biokoroprince says phd in what?

FATBBW says:what

FATBBW says:fuel managenent

biokoroprince says:really?

biokoroprince says:that is what i plan doing my phd on

FATBBW says:fuel econims as such

FATBBW says:actually master degree in petroleum geology

biokoroprince says oh...that is amazing

FATBBW says:yes that so ironic or coincident

FATBBW says:we are meant ot be

biokoroprince says:so what are you looking for on this dating site

FATBBW says:looking for my prince charm

biokoroprince says:so when you find him, what will you do?

FATBBW says:marry him

biokoroprince says:thats great...

biokoroprince says:but are you serious?

FATBBW says:where do ou live

FATBBW says:in nigerias of *****

biokoroprince says:am in *****, and am not to far from you

FATBBW says:will you sexy me

biokoroprince says:if you are ready to...but I want a relationship

FATBBW says:i want sexy

FATBBW says:NOW

biokoroprince says:but am not with you

FATBBW says:NOW

biokoroprince says:it could have been possible, if i was with you

FATBBW says:how BIG

biokoroprince says:what is Big?

FATBBW says oh never mind

biokoroprince says:what do you mean by big?

FATBBW says:the size of the aparatus

biokoroprince says:i mind...speak to me

biokoroprince says:hahhahhaha

biokoroprince says:big enough to make you ask for more

FATBBW says:yes more now

FATBBW says:do you live in one shared house of government or owner

biokoroprince says:in a shared house

biokoroprince says:and you?

FATBBW says:with other Asian people?

biokoroprince says:no asian

biokoroprince says:with french, and india

FATBBW says:what part of asia do you hail

biokoroprince says:am not from Asia. I am from Nigeria

biokoroprince says:where are you from?

FATBBW says:Nigeria also

FATBBW says:how coniencedt

biokoroprince says:what is your name?

FATBBW says:biokoroprincess

FATBBW says:we have much in commoins

biokoroprince says:come on

biokoroprince says:what is your name?

FATBBW says:come on what sweety

FATBBW says:Amanda whitingale

biokoroprince says:Hi pretty Amanda


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Nov 12, 2013)

plus I do want to be a f/t grower so I don't really want a permanent relationship, too complicated, it s fun tho at the time lol


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Nov 12, 2013)

Type your message below and click send.
FATBBW says:Hiiiiiiiiiiii

FATBBW says:im sarha

sirlol says:hi sarha im liam nice to meet you






FATBBW says:hi im just an English girl looking for

FATBBW says:a decent chat

FATBBW says:im always up for a laugh

FATBBW says:and a joke

FATBBW says:I am 180cm long

sirlol says:ah cool






sirlol says:I like all of the above where abouts in England you from

FATBBW says:Scotland uk

sirlol says:cool




how long you been here for

FATBBW says:some years

FATBBW says:i am white (caucasion)

FATBBW says:and i am chistian/catholic

sirlol says:I can see that

sirlol says:why you telling me all this

FATBBW says:i have blue eyes

sirlol says:how many eggs in a dozen?

FATBBW says:we have so much in common maybe we can do marry

sirlol says:erm no

FATBBW says:i like eggs in a dozen too


sirlol has removed you from their contacts. You can no longer send any messages to this member.


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Nov 12, 2013)

funchemistry says:hey


funchemistry says:whats up hun

funchemistry says:love that pic of urs, awesome boobs, sorry couldn't stop my self

funchemistry says:u there

FATBBW says oh, hi i was puffingmy nose

FATBBW says:can i tell you something

FATBBW says:I am married but that doesn't make me a bad person, just someone looking to broaden her horizons

funchemistry says:have u read my profile

funchemistry says:u repeating the same, haha

FATBBW says:no

funchemistry says:have a look )

FATBBW says ok

FATBBW says:wow

funchemistry says:so strange

FATBBW says:whats that

FATBBW says:i think we are meant to be such conceidence

funchemistry says:anyways my name is danny

funchemistry says:whats urs

FATBBW says:Cammell

funchemistry says:so where is ur husband tonight

FATBBW says:What

funchemistry says:u married right?

funchemistry says:like ur pic, hun

funchemistry says:could be heaps better if that cloth slips down a bit )

FATBBW says:cloths slips?

funchemistry says:from ur awesome boobs

funchemistry says:






funchemistry says:u busy hun

FATBBW says oh im trying to think about what next

funchemistry says:what u up to tonight

funchemistry says:do u live by urself or share?

FATBBW says:yes i live by myself and shar

funchemistry says oh k

funchemistry says:how about now?

FATBBW says:yes now too

funchemistry says:just urself or u have company

FATBBW says:yes urself and have company

funchemistry says:i am confused

FATBBW says:ia m confused oh we are so alike we can marry sometime

funchemistry says:haha

funchemistry says ok

FATBBW says:haaha ok

funchemistry says:are u real

FATBBW says:yes i am talking aren't i am not a computer

funchemistry says:u repeating same thing

FATBBW says:sorry i was raised in asia

funchemistry says:so

FATBBW says:i spaek asian

funchemistry says

FATBBW says:mainly

funchemistry says:which one

FATBBW says:asian

funchemistry says:thats no language

funchemistry says:u funny

FATBBW says:im funny

FATBBW says:we have a lot alike don't we

FATBBW says:do you like to marry me

funchemistry says:so is possible to see ur boobs

FATBBW says:its possible to see . my name is funchemistry

funchemistry says:






FATBBW says:hang on aminute please

FATBBW says:i have to powder my nose

funchemistry says

FATBBW says:stop talking pleaese

funchemistry says:what u mean

FATBBW says:wait a little time

FATBBW says:il be back ibb

funchemistry says:k


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Nov 12, 2013)

FATBBW says:hi Im Camell

just2013 says:hi there

just2013 says:NIce to meet you Camell

just2013 says:I am Don

just2013 says:






just2013 says:I love your smile and Photo

FATBBW says:I am a loving caring affectionate genuine person seeking same

just2013 says:wow

just2013 says:you stole my words

just2013 says:I am same

FATBBW says:no they are mine

just2013 says:funny

FATBBW says:I am looking for friendship in view of companionship and ultimately long term relationship

just2013 says:I am loving caring and affectionate by nature

FATBBW says:I am 182cm long

just2013 says:what dress size/ bra size do u wear?

just2013 says:gosh you look so hottttt

FATBBW says:F sizes

just2013 says:wow

just2013 says:very sexy and hottttttt

just2013 says:your pic is very cheeky

just2013 says:






FATBBW says:I am a post graduate






just2013 says:me too

FATBBW says:i am a professional

just2013 says:me too

FATBBW says:i have black hair and blackj eyes

just2013 says:nice one

FATBBW says:wow, what a conciedence

FATBBW says:maybe we can marry

just2013 says:lets meet on skype first

FATBBW says oh whats sype

just2013 says:skype

FATBBW says:i haven't got sype yet

just2013 says:Google skype

FATBBW says oh, my daughter forgets

FATBBW says:to put sype every time

just2013 says:do u have yahoo messenger?

FATBBW says oh she forgets that i think

FATBBW says:im not advanced in computering

just2013 says:I am

FATBBW says:iam too, we are so alike sometimes

just2013 says:do u have have webcam?

FATBBW says:i think we have a real connection here don't you

just2013 says:yeah

FATBBW says:mmm

just2013 says:i love to get to know you more

just2013 says:see you

just2013 says:talk to you

just2013 says:enjoy your company

just2013 says:give you lots of kisses and cuddles

just2013 says:I love ladies with curves

just2013 says:r u there?

just2013 says:hello


----------



## reddiamond (Nov 12, 2013)

Damn, so that was you i was talking to, i thought it was a sexy fat lass


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Nov 13, 2013)

Dutch Passion Automazar


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Nov 13, 2013)

.


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Nov 13, 2013)

Female Seeds C99 X-LINE


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Nov 13, 2013)

.


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Nov 13, 2013)

Sensi Northern Light Auto


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Nov 13, 2013)

Nirvana Northern Light Auto


----------



## SxIstew (Nov 13, 2013)

LetsGetCritical said:


> View attachment 2892535 .


What's on the bud??? Hair? Spider web? lol...... and whats that leaf line down in the bottom of the pic?..

Don't matter, just asking. Everything looks GREAT. I'm off to lala land. Peace.


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Nov 13, 2013)

.


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Nov 13, 2013)

haha, yeah they are filthy as fuck, covered in sand and spiderwebs and shit lol, they had to be 'moved' they were getting abit obvious. edit: they just got a spray down with hose.


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Nov 13, 2013)

Is it me or do the autos seeds seem Hempy and bred indoor looking???


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Nov 13, 2013)

How tall is the mazar auto?


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Nov 13, 2013)

FuckJeffGoldbloom said:


> Thats why I Love all my rollitup friends lol
> 
> Lets me get off the chest and scream..... I grow! Yes this bud was from me! not someone else!
> 
> ...


I was just thinking that.


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Nov 13, 2013)

hempy and bred indoor looking? lol, this is my first soil and first outdoor grow, so bear with me. The automazar are relatively short less than 12 inches, the sensi and nirvana nl tower them


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Nov 13, 2013)

LetsGetCritical said:


> plus I do want to be a f/t grower so I don't really want a permanent relationship, too complicated, it s fun tho at the time lol


Byatch Im fuckin 2 bitches. I'll be pissed at ya if you ain't tapping at least one.


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Nov 13, 2013)

LetsGetCritical said:


> hempy and bred indoor looking? lol, this is my first soil and first outdoor grow, so bear with me. The automazar are relatively short less than 12 inches, the sensi and nirvana nl tower them


I'm not saying its you I've seen your grows. You got the green thumb.


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Nov 13, 2013)

I've grown some auto outdoor. They are finky I'm impressed with dinafems critical autos.


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Nov 13, 2013)

i'm so over woman , im actually pretending to be a fat chick on the dating site to chat to men lol


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Nov 13, 2013)

the autos are a bit of fun until I get my own place and I'll start taking cuttings from one of the c99's to chuck in the bush soon


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Nov 13, 2013)

Lol peed myself that was funny. I even have some random chick throwing herself at me on fb. Enjoy single life my guy its worth it.


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Nov 13, 2013)

LetsGetCritical said:


> the autos are a bit of fun until I get my own place and I'll start taking cuttings from one of the c99's to chuck in the bush soon


Go with mandala beans. Shhh keep it a secret


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Nov 13, 2013)

wont be ordering any seeds for a while  but i'll need a nice indoor strain in few months


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Nov 13, 2013)

I'm saying even the clones from mandala did great outdoor for me. Should most def check them for outdoor .


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Nov 13, 2013)

where do u get clones from?


----------



## Mr.Vega (Nov 13, 2013)

"I like eggs in a dozen too".....

Hahaha.......


----------



## Mr.Vega (Nov 13, 2013)

Hahahahahahahahaha......


Hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha..........


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Nov 13, 2013)

i'm glad someone actually read all that crap lol


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Nov 13, 2013)

yeah nah that one was way too weird


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Nov 13, 2013)

LetsGetCritical said:


> where do u get clones from?


Make my own lol. I pheno hunt in beans I grow.


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Nov 13, 2013)

reece says:Hi
FATBBW says:Hi Im Camel

reece says: Reece 

FATBBW says:someone with hogh values and moral a little respect and all round great person

FATBBW says:that's what im looking for what a coincedents

reece says:Lol

FATBBW says:i make stupid jokes but hey who doesn't Rance

FATBBW says:would you smoke the herbs with me Rance 

reece says:We all do were all diffrent be boring if the work the same

FATBBW says:i think we are so alike Rance

FATBBW says:i work for *****

reece says:No I'm sitting here with a hard on so it's not the same

FATBBW says:whats a hard one?

reece says:**** hard on

FATBBW says:you have chickens as pets Rance?

reece says:No my **** is hard lol

FATBBW says:i asked you a question Rance would you smoke herbs with me?

reece says:Not while driving no

FATBBW says:who said anything about driving rance

FATBBW says:don't go all judgemental on me

reece says:I'm not lol

reece says:Mar I don't smoke I stoped

FATBBW says:what part of Asian are you from rance

reece says:Asian

reece says:I'm aussi

FATBBW says:wheres that?

reece says:And my name reece

reece says:Australia

FATBBW says oh i live in ********

reece says:Wicked

reece says:I'm in *** **** 

FATBBW says:it says you live in ******** rance

reece says:Used to

FATBBW says:brb (kids speak be right back) edit *** some words enlarged for effect****


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Nov 14, 2013)

FEMALE SEED'S C99 X-LINE, 51 days, just topped in 8 places for 16 tops


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Nov 14, 2013)

the other one will be conventionally mainlined to 32 and will be flowered eventually (pics soon she's not as nice as this one yet lol)


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Nov 14, 2013)

Got some good bondage going their buddy.


----------



## SxIstew (Nov 14, 2013)

BDSM!

Bondage of
Damn
Sweet
Marijuana


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Nov 14, 2013)

Melissa's Missy Nirvana NL Auto


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Nov 15, 2013)

.


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Nov 15, 2013)

51 days now, Stands at 22inches, has 12 little bud sites plus main cola


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Nov 15, 2013)

Dutch Passion Automazar, 36 days I think, compact thang at 10inches,


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Nov 15, 2013)

.


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Nov 15, 2013)

.


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Nov 15, 2013)

Sensi Northern Lights Auto, 36 days, 15 inches


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Nov 15, 2013)

somethings eating it lol


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Nov 15, 2013)

.


----------



## MD914 (Nov 15, 2013)

LetsGetCritical said:


> Melissa's Missy Nirvana NL Auto


Shes quite pretty...


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Nov 15, 2013)

she must take after her 'mum'


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Nov 15, 2013)

I would like to get an ounce off these autos is it possible ?


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Nov 15, 2013)

like each, not all 10 (although still would be a huge improvement over the last 'crop' lol)


----------



## Mr.Vega (Nov 15, 2013)

Damn Crit...imabout2b in the same boat u were in not long ago...me n the wife have never fully got bk on track n its been bad most of the time to the point where we're callin it quits....movin out soon gotta buddy that's gonna rent me his upstairs....

And it has a nice closet...a real nice one...ha


----------



## Mr.Vega (Nov 15, 2013)

She fricken can't stand me.....n I think she's either messin w this girl she's been hangin w or somthin...she's been actin fuckedoup for a long time...she left her last husband for me so whatya expect ya know...I've seen this happen before...hell its hppnd to me before..ha


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Nov 15, 2013)

ah that sucks bro and I know u got kids too. Hey I haven't seen my bub for months now my bro and it tears my heart up. best of luck and if u lived here I know we'd be mates.


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Nov 15, 2013)

i'l delete that pic in a min


----------



## MD914 (Nov 15, 2013)

LetsGetCritical said:


> i'l delete that pic in a min


WHAT?!?! No deleting pics up in this BIATCH until I see them K?!?! LMAO...just kidding


----------



## MD914 (Nov 15, 2013)

OMGosh...what a CUTIE!!  I'm a sucker for the little ones...I don't want to have anymore of my own but I'd def be happy to take care of foster children. She looks a bit younger than my Marley...better get that down before some sicko sees it... 
But thanks for sharing those BIG eyes and chunky cheeks with me


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Nov 15, 2013)

Thanks sweetheart


----------



## SxIstew (Nov 15, 2013)

LetsGetCritical said:


> I would like to get an ounce off these autos is it possible ?


Auto in my avi and sigpic pulled 2.5oz in a 3.9 gallon container. Just don't transplant. Less stress, less shock, calls for a healthier plant.


----------



## SxIstew (Nov 15, 2013)

Mr.Vega said:


> She fricken can't stand me.....n I think she's either messin w this girl she's been hangin w or somthin...she's been actin fuckedoup for a long time...she left her last husband for me so whatya expect ya know...I've seen this happen before...hell its hppnd to me before..ha


That's the second guessing yourself attitude. thought you were what she wanted and now she just doesn't want to try anymore.

I wish my girl would give up and let me leave. lol..... I'd still tell her to wait till harvest. but still....


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Nov 15, 2013)

Thanks for reading Stew. yes I figured that the hard way with the first couple mate., they are all in 10 litre (3gall ?) pots.


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Nov 15, 2013)

ME ! lol


----------



## SxIstew (Nov 15, 2013)

That's about 2.6 gallons. Which is perfect for autos.
I went bigger to prove a point. My buddy said autos only pull 1oz per plant in a 2 gallon. So I upped the size and BAM 2.5oz dry weight.


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Nov 15, 2013)

My crab !!!


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Nov 15, 2013)

SxIstew said:


> That's about 2.6 gallons. Which is perfect for autos.
> I went bigger to prove a point. My buddy said autos only pull 1oz per plant in a 2 gallon. So I upped the size and BAM 2.5oz dry weight.


well an ounce would be great anything more would be fantastic


----------



## SxIstew (Nov 15, 2013)

Alright well it's time for
<THIS FUCKIN GUY
to go act like he's a mechanic. 

I'm REALLY NOT but I do a pretty good job at acting like I am.


----------



## MD914 (Nov 15, 2013)

SxIstew said:


> Alright well it's time for
> <THIS FUCKIN GUY
> to go act like he's a mechanic.
> 
> I'm REALLY NOT but I do a pretty good job at acting like I am.


I could use an oil change and rotate my tires


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Nov 15, 2013)

well good luck bro, its 12am here fri nite and im such a party animal I might just head to bed soon


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Nov 15, 2013)

unless anyone wants a tyre rotation and oil change lol


----------



## dlftmyers (Nov 15, 2013)

LetsGetCritical said:


> View attachment 2894856  .


&#8203;Looks nice and Healthy


----------



## Mr.Vega (Nov 15, 2013)

SxIstew said:


> That's the second guessing yourself attitude. thought you were what she wanted and now she just doesn't want to try anymore.
> 
> I wish my girl would give up and let me leave. lol..... I'd still tell her to wait till harvest. but still....


Ha...I can take my girls w me where I'm goin which was not negotiable..


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Nov 16, 2013)

C99 and Automazar


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Nov 17, 2013)

some old memories


----------



## Mr.Vega (Nov 17, 2013)

Good morning Critical....


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Nov 17, 2013)

mmmm, yum .goodnight bro lol


----------



## Mr.Vega (Nov 17, 2013)

Hahaha....


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Nov 17, 2013)

View attachment 2897789 .


----------



## reddiamond (Nov 17, 2013)

LetsGetCritical said:


> View attachment 2897789 .



mmmmmmm a buffet ... now which one do i hit first


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Nov 18, 2013)

early flowering Melissa's "missy" Nirvana NL Auto 54 days and I'm going to say 2wks flowering ???


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Nov 18, 2013)

Dutch Passion Automazar 1, bit of frost now and smell is incredible


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Nov 18, 2013)

Dutch Passion Automazar 2


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Nov 18, 2013)

Sensi NL Auto 39 days


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Nov 18, 2013)

so everything but the c99's of course are well into flower mode now


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Nov 18, 2013)

C99 X-Line x2, the spastic runt (prob my fault) is on the right, I'll finish all these autoflowers and mainline it into 32 in the meantime and flower it somehow in 6-7 weeks or whatever


----------



## MD914 (Nov 18, 2013)

LetsGetCritical said:


> early flowering Melissa's "missy" Nirvana NL Auto 54 days and I'm going to say 2wks flowering ???View attachment 2898556


No bondage for Missy? She's so Purdy!!


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Nov 18, 2013)

no,  i'll just leave the auto's be.


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Nov 18, 2013)

oh theres something I could say there but I think i'll refrain lol


----------



## MD914 (Nov 18, 2013)

Sissy......


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Nov 18, 2013)

ok I think I should tie missy up she might enjoy it ?  lol ***lame***


----------



## MD914 (Nov 18, 2013)

LetsGetCritical said:


> ok I think I should tie missy up she might enjoy it ?  lol ***lame***


Like every other 40 year old woman in this world...I read Fifty Shades of Grey...and I just can't wait for the movie 

But that was a sorry effort!! Lol


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Nov 18, 2013)

lol its not like I thought about it hahah


----------



## MD914 (Nov 18, 2013)

LetsGetCritical said:


> lol its not like I thought about it hahah


Ok...on a serious note...I thought you were only running autos this grow? What did I miss?


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Nov 18, 2013)

I have 10 autos. 4 Sensi NL, 4 Nirvana NL, 2 Dutch passion Automazar. I have 2 C99 X-Line fem photoperiod. One C99 (the smaller one) will be mainlined for 32 and flowered after the autos finish (in/out of tent at night) the other one (my mother) will be heavily cloned off for my bush escapades.


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Nov 18, 2013)

my fucken broadband credit about to run out  i'l be back on Thurs night our time with some new pics. luv u guys. be safe.


----------



## MD914 (Nov 18, 2013)

LetsGetCritical said:


> my fucken broadband credit about to run out  i'l be back on Thurs night our time with some new pics. luv u guys.


----------



## FuckJeffGoldbloom (Nov 18, 2013)

He loves me! He really really loves me!


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Nov 18, 2013)

I do lol, theres just not enough these days


----------



## 4twenty4ever (Nov 18, 2013)

You must really like those Northern Light strains, huh? Why is this? I'm getting a free NL auto with the seeds I ordered. Just wandering what you think about this strain. I know its a popular strain. But why?


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Nov 20, 2013)

Um not particularly bro, the situation at present allows some outdoors and not indoors so I went for what I thought would be (and so far have been)easy to grow and 'relatively'low odour. This is my first soil grow and first outdoor grow also! My Kush at this stage would have been smelt down the street. If you stick around you mght see my bush grow and upcoming indoor grow when I get my own place. LGC


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Nov 20, 2013)

reporting from library  back online in 12 hrs


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Nov 21, 2013)

'Melissa's Missy' Nirvana Northern Lights Auto , day 58, and 18 days flowering


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Nov 21, 2013)

Sensi Northern Lights Auto, a few days (maybe a week) behind , i'll say 11 days flowering (?)


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Nov 21, 2013)

Dutch Passion Automazar


----------



## FuckJeffGoldbloom (Nov 21, 2013)

Now its on....Let the games begin!


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Nov 21, 2013)

if you look hard you can see all kinds of crap, fluffy things, sand, cobwebs


----------



## FuckJeffGoldbloom (Nov 21, 2013)

The drawback of growing on the beach! lol

But the vibe will be better from their ocean view lol


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Nov 21, 2013)

Other Automazar


----------



## FuckJeffGoldbloom (Nov 21, 2013)

The mazar is my pick of this batch looks nice

edit.... i like the first one


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Nov 21, 2013)

Automazar


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Nov 21, 2013)

yeah the frostier one is the first one


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Nov 21, 2013)

Female Seeds C99 X-Line , 25 tops currently, should have 50+ in a week


----------



## FuckJeffGoldbloom (Nov 21, 2013)

Haha yeah thats why! 

Looks good mate, hows everything else going?

Oh hell yeah that c 99 looks freakin awesome!


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Nov 21, 2013)

yeah she's pretty happy I think. Everything is good bro thanks. Hopefully see my little girl soon, that's all I really care about to be honest


----------



## FuckJeffGoldbloom (Nov 21, 2013)

Yeah I feel you man, I hope it all works out soon and peacefully.


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Nov 21, 2013)

thanks mate that means a lot  I have put things into place to ensure I do see her, so its just a waiting game now, I'm looking at 5-6 weeks, nothing really but fuck I miss her bro


----------



## Mr.Vega (Nov 21, 2013)

LetsGetCritical said:


> thanks mate that means a lot  I have put things into place to ensure I do see her, so its just a waiting game now, I'm looking at 5-6 weeks, nothing really but fuck I miss her bro


I paid child support and insurance for kids I didn't get to see or even speak to for almost ten years.....fucked w me real bad for a long time til I just kinda got numb over the whole situation...now that I do see them things aren't the same....and I'm not sure they ever will b...there's a "distance" there now...do what u gotta do to stay close to her crit...once that "bond" is broken its hard to get back....


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Nov 21, 2013)

that's what I'm scared of. I know she remembers me cus she runs around saying dada when my mother visits her. She's only just turned two and I'm not going to make the same mistakes by ever going back there so I'm going the legal avenue to make sure I have permanent regular access. Its progressing well


----------



## MD914 (Nov 21, 2013)

LetsGetCritical said:


> that's what I'm scared of. I know she remembers me cus she runs around saying dada when my mother visits her. She's only just turned two and I'm not going to make the same mistakes by ever going back there so I'm going the legal avenue to make sure I have permanent regular access. Its progressing well


Ill never understand why or how some parents use their children as pawns to play games with their ex's...your doing the right thing LGC...and you can only be respected for it. Little girls need their daddy's in their lives...


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Nov 21, 2013)

Thanks Vegs and MD! just came back to lightn the mood a bit, maybe someone might get a smile lol ********REPOST************[video=youtube_share;DJifZLjipxo]http://youtu.be/DJifZLjipxo[/video]


----------



## Mr.Vega (Nov 21, 2013)

Hahaha.....wtf....

Where do these ppl come from!!!!


Somebody give that kid some crack so he'll shut up....


----------



## FuckJeffGoldbloom (Nov 21, 2013)

Is that andy milinokis? From that old MTV show lol


----------



## Mr.Vega (Nov 21, 2013)

No that's "Pat" frm SNL.....HA


----------



## FuckJeffGoldbloom (Nov 21, 2013)

haha

[youtube]rTtmddry2cg[/youtube]


----------



## Mr.Vega (Nov 21, 2013)

Its a boy girl......


----------



## Mr.Vega (Nov 21, 2013)

Haha.......


----------



## MD914 (Nov 22, 2013)

LGC...Yo BITCH...lovin' the new avatar!!


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Nov 22, 2013)

I was just thinkin it might be too un pc


----------



## MD914 (Nov 22, 2013)

LetsGetCritical said:


> I was just thinkin it might be too un pc


You were just thinking WHAT?!?! You lost me ...


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Nov 22, 2013)

oh the kids saying "Dad, stop mething (speech impedified *not real word* messing) around. Any hoo, transplanted the bigger C99 into a 19 litre (5.01 gall) pot today not sure if it will be big enough?


----------



## FuckJeffGoldbloom (Nov 22, 2013)

FuckJeffGoldbloom said:


> haha
> 
> [youtube]rTtmddry2cg[/youtube]


What we refer to hermies from now on...

PATs


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Nov 22, 2013)

what is a hermy?


----------



## MD914 (Nov 22, 2013)

LetsGetCritical said:


> oh the kids saying "Dad, stop mething (speech impedified *not real word* messing) around. Any hoo, transplanted the bigger C99 into a 19 litre (5.01 gall) pot today not sure if it will be big enough?


Yeah I get that...lol...the speech thing...how many tops does that C99 have?? You may need to go a TINY bit larger


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Nov 22, 2013)

it has 25 it will soon have 50 lol I'l be taking about 30 of them. I can always transplant later I guess. Plastic pots are so expensive here like $13 wtf


----------



## MD914 (Nov 22, 2013)

LetsGetCritical said:


> it has 25 it will soon have 50 lol I'l be taking about 30 of them. I can always transplant later I guess. Plastic pots are so expensive here like $13 wtf


You should be looking at 10 gallon pots (or larger) LMAO that's gonna be a BEAST!!!


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Nov 22, 2013)

had a great root system on it


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Nov 22, 2013)

so its going to be cheaper for me to put them into 40 litre plastic bins or something


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Nov 22, 2013)

the other one is recovering from some cropping so I will transplant her in a few days. these are really impressing me, they took a while to get going but they seem to be going ok now.


----------



## 4twenty4ever (Nov 22, 2013)

What part of the world you from LGC?


----------



## 4twenty4ever (Nov 22, 2013)

Nice Pics Btw. Taking notes.


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Nov 22, 2013)

Australia bro, and thanks


----------



## 4twenty4ever (Nov 22, 2013)

I was wondering how you was doing an outdoor at the beginning of winter. LOL


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Nov 22, 2013)

haha, it can get up to 35c here a week from the first day of Summer and 5:05am sunrise, 7:01pm sunset.


----------



## 4twenty4ever (Nov 22, 2013)

I don't know celsius temps dude. I was also wandering how you in ended up in bangkok or whatever city you said you got ya tat in. Acooustralia seems like a cool fukkin place though dude. From what I see on Discovery anyways. Wild life and beaches galore. Must be nice!


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Nov 22, 2013)

.


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Nov 22, 2013)

95f dude . Oh, I just get on a plane and fly to Europe or Asia lol.


----------



## MD914 (Nov 22, 2013)

LetsGetCritical said:


> .


Pick me up at the airport...I'm on my way


----------



## 4twenty4ever (Nov 22, 2013)

Get out a here with that shit man. Making me wanna pack up my shit and leave today!


----------



## 4twenty4ever (Nov 22, 2013)

Whats a small house like a 2 or 3 bedroom cost there?


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Nov 22, 2013)

fucken u guys are welcome hey, I keep saying, when I get my place...... just pay for the airfare lol


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Nov 22, 2013)

the median here is $560,000. Which makes renting expensive.


----------



## MD914 (Nov 22, 2013)

LetsGetCritical said:


> fucken u guys are welcome hey, I keep saying, when I get my place...... just pay for the airfare lol


You don't have a torture shed in your back yard do you?? LMAO


----------



## 4twenty4ever (Nov 22, 2013)

Half a million dollars?? Damn son! Paradise aint cheap, huh?


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Nov 22, 2013)

nah aussies aren't like that at all md


----------



## 4twenty4ever (Nov 22, 2013)

Is that were all the rich old europeans retire or something?


----------



## MD914 (Nov 22, 2013)

LetsGetCritical said:


> nah aussies aren't like that at all md View attachment 2903565


Thats awesome!!!


----------



## FuckJeffGoldbloom (Nov 22, 2013)

Is it true about Australia being used to send criminals from england? 

Long long time ago


----------



## 4twenty4ever (Nov 22, 2013)

You seriously got me thinking about moving to Australia. WTF?!?!


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Nov 22, 2013)

yeah it was a huge penal colony for the british empire


----------



## MD914 (Nov 22, 2013)

LetsGetCritical said:


> yeah it was a huge penal colony for the british empire


He said penal...hahahahaha...


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Nov 22, 2013)

this is one of my favourite places, its a little island (closest side) near to the capital city, 10 min drive from where I live


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Nov 22, 2013)

huge penal .


----------



## 4twenty4ever (Nov 22, 2013)

Give me a canoe, a case of beer, and a bag. Mane!!


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Nov 22, 2013)

took this recently


----------



## FuckJeffGoldbloom (Nov 22, 2013)

Yeah I really don't understand why i live where i live...other than i was born here.

I am definitely leaving soon. 

Too much out there, look at that view!


----------



## FuckJeffGoldbloom (Nov 22, 2013)

Your like the guy in the white van with candy right now....

trying to get us all to australia HAHa


----------



## 4twenty4ever (Nov 22, 2013)

I bet they got some good time shares. Christmas in australia every year.


----------



## dlftmyers (Nov 22, 2013)

LetsGetCritical said:


> View attachment 2903572this is one of my favourite places, its a little island (closest side) near to the capital city, 10 min drive from where I live


Any Croc's there?


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Nov 22, 2013)

Northern Ireland. I'm just indulging now. I'll stop lol.


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Nov 22, 2013)

no crocs here mate, they are in the northern parts of Australia.


----------



## 4twenty4ever (Nov 22, 2013)

I feel you on that Goldbloom. The only reason I'm here is I have kids. I live about 5 mile down the road from where I grew up in the boondocks. My girlfriend is in school right now, but when she get done... to be continued.


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Nov 22, 2013)

ok just one more, Bangkok City, this is one of my fav pics, it just gives you a different perspective on things somehow


----------



## FuckJeffGoldbloom (Nov 22, 2013)

4twenty4ever said:


> I feel you on that Goldbloom. The only reason I'm here is I have kids. I live about 5 mile down the road from where I grew up in the boondocks. My girlfriend is in school right now, but when she get done... to be continued.


That is where i am sort of fortunate...

I am not married, nor do i have children...

Free to roam!


----------



## 4twenty4ever (Nov 22, 2013)

That where I am fortunate. LOL My kids are the greatest thing to ever happen.


----------



## FuckJeffGoldbloom (Nov 22, 2013)

Yeah i totally understand


...but really there not here, tell the truth!

LOL just joking i watch too much larry david, curb your enthusiasm


----------



## 4twenty4ever (Nov 22, 2013)

Makes you appreciate life a little more, LGC. I'm glad I wasn't born in bangkok. lol


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Nov 22, 2013)

absolutely. If you have beautiful kid/s, you are the richest person in the world.


----------



## 4twenty4ever (Nov 22, 2013)

FuckJeffGoldbloom said:


> Yeah i totally understand
> 
> 
> ...but really there not here, tell the truth!
> ...


I know what ya mean. And youll know what I mean one day.


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Nov 22, 2013)

4twenty4ever said:


> Makes you appreciate life a little more, LGC. I'm glad I wasn't born in bangkok. lol


that picture is not the best example of extreme poverty, those people live in the railway slums and lots are heroin addicts and/or aids sufferers.


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Nov 22, 2013)

good night guys its been fun tonight, its 4am here  talk soon


----------



## 4twenty4ever (Nov 22, 2013)

Unfortunately, most of the world is like that these days. Makes me sad.


----------



## 4twenty4ever (Nov 22, 2013)

alright mate. LOL later.


----------



## dlftmyers (Nov 22, 2013)

LetsGetCritical said:


> good night guys its been fun tonight, its 4am here  talk soon


 Get some sleep man


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Nov 22, 2013)

thanks guys


----------



## Mr.Vega (Nov 22, 2013)

I love that movie.....


----------



## Mr.Vega (Nov 22, 2013)

Hey......those kids shldnt have been messin w him....makin fun n shit.....


----------



## Mr.Vega (Nov 22, 2013)

LetsGetCritical said:


> good night guys its been fun tonight, its 4am here  talk soon


Ur green lite is stil on....


----------



## Pinworm (Nov 22, 2013)

LetsGetCritical said:


> View attachment 2903573took this recently




Planes is scary.


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Nov 22, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;DDMKLSLOWG8]http://youtu.be/DDMKLSLOWG8[/video]


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Nov 22, 2013)

I didn't realise it was that gruesome sorry lol


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Nov 23, 2013)

Mr.Vega said:


> Ur green lite is stil on....


 caught me haha I was pretending to be asleep and stalking you guys . (jk)


----------



## Pinworm (Nov 23, 2013)

[video=youtube;36FF8Ulw5iQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=36FF8Ulw5iQ[/video]

- Fuck you ex-wifey track -


----------



## Pinworm (Nov 23, 2013)

[video=youtube;HavL0M07THU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HavL0M07THU[/video]

I owe you one last.

If I would of known that tonight was ladies night, I would of stopped and swabbed my balls with a baby wipe in the van. Hold your sorry little life in my hand. Watch me toss it in the sky and swing right for the stands. Battlin' me's like trying to ride your bike in the sand. I'm `a take one more helping, then I'm wiping my hands of you frustrated rappers must hate the fact that I'm walking first class, have all them ladies gasping for breath. Trying to catch me with the ass and the chest. I ain't trying to be rude, lady, I'm just passing a test. Got enough hassle, and stress from one lady trying to cash my checks, so, I'll just take the compliment and pass on the sex. That's our policy. We step out there, with star quality. You ain't hardcore....


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Nov 23, 2013)

AUTOMAZAR , 3wks flowering, don't know what that brown stain shit is must have spilt acid on it or something


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Nov 23, 2013)

NIRVANA NL, 3wks flowering


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Nov 24, 2013)

C99 X-Line hybrid topped for 50


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Nov 24, 2013)

.


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Nov 24, 2013)

Dutch Passion Automazar - 2


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Nov 24, 2013)

C99 X-Line hybrid ,much smaller one. This will be mainlined to 32. It's still in 10litre and I have a spare 20ltr pot but might transplant into a 40litre instead because it's eventually going to be pretty big  She was cropped in 4 places the other day and topped for 8 todayView attachment 2905487


----------



## Elderberries77 (Nov 24, 2013)

Nice work on the journal LGC... that 50 headed ML'd C99 looks like she's gonna' be a pure beast!!! Lovin' ya work here mate - you've got some top stuff happening and you obviously know your onions when it comes to getting a beaut result. Just wondering how you've found the switch from hydro to soil. I've been using a soil-based mix for the past few months and have been getting some really choice results (if my pisshead brother could just keep his drunken hands off 'em lol!). Anyways mate, lookin' forward to seein how your ladies end up - best of luck with your grow LGC!


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Nov 24, 2013)

Hey Elderberries thanks so much for going through my entire journal and all the likes, it is much appreciated bro I'm just a newb on my third grow, but I did a bit of research and spent a bit of cash on some soil ingredients . Just the outdoor and soil is pretty different hey, like bugs, stealth concerns, plus watering less than my hydros but I'm keeping it pretty simple. The bigger C99 will look a bit bare in the next few weeks because a lot of her cuttings are going to another place  but the little C99 I will be flowering in good time (no hurry) and I want a decent sized 32 headed beast out of her. Thanks a lot mate


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Nov 25, 2013)

Melissa's 'Missy' Nirvana Northern Light Auto, 22 days flowering


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Nov 25, 2013)

C99 X-line hybrid mainline


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Nov 25, 2013)

plz dont confuse misty into nirvana strain names  misty is a strain they used to sell when as reg seed only. medusa is a misty hybrid or IBL. so see how it could be misleading?? nice stuff tho. like i said i like nirvana i have their wallet in my pocket right now.


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Nov 25, 2013)

...


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Nov 25, 2013)

smellzlikeskunkyum said:


> plz dont confuse misty into nirvana strain names  misty is a strain they used to sell when as reg seed only. medusa is a misty hybrid or IBL. so see how it could be misleading?? nice stuff tho. like i said i like nirvana i have their wallet in my pocket right now.


hey for clarification "Melissa's Missy" means that another member here, Melissa, 'named' that particular plant 'Missy', I think I misspelt Missy as Misty once lol. They are just Nirvana Northern Lights Auto. Thanks for the comment and likes


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Nov 25, 2013)

*TH Akorn aka Snowbud Feminised Seeds Specs*


Type &#8211; Mostly Indica
Height &#8211; 120-150cm
Yield &#8211; 400-500 p.s.m
Flowering time &#8211; 55-60 days


*TH Akorn aka Snowbud Feminised Seeds Info*


Akorn(aka Snowbud) is a mostly indica cannabis strain from the North Western USA originally brought over in 1995. 
The name Akorn was given to the plant by the people who grew it because of it`s hard finished structure with tight cola`s the size of `baby arms` making it a great producer. 
The people who smoke this type called it Snowbud because of it`s incredible resin production. Whatever you want to call this plant, growers and smokers will simply call it their favourite


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Nov 25, 2013)

I have a few unreleased Seedsman white widow x skunk #1 too but saving them for something special


----------



## MD914 (Nov 25, 2013)

LetsGetCritical said:


> *TH Akorn aka Snowbud Feminised Seeds Specs*
> 
> 
> Type &#8211; Mostly Indica
> ...


I got one of those from Herbie's too. Probably sprout it next run. I heard it wasn't that great from a couple different people but in my opinion...a free seed is a fantastic seed


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Nov 25, 2013)

absolutely, it sort of takes a bit of pressure off because what's the worst that can happen. I think I'll enjoy growing these


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Nov 25, 2013)

I did some research and the general consensus is a pretty average type, but never know


----------



## MD914 (Nov 25, 2013)

LetsGetCritical said:


> I did some research and the general consensus is a pretty average type, but never know


Yes...that's what I've heard and read as well...but average isn't too bad when it's free...and it's true...you never know...even Cinderalla had her night at the ball


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Nov 25, 2013)

Its probably more about my boredom (and I miss the babies awww) lol. if I wanted 'killer' strains i'd just buy em but I think I have enough plants at this stage, hopefully all the auto's will finish up in 5-6 weeks and give me a bit of room, idk do they take longer outdoors where they only get 8 hours of sun?


----------



## MD914 (Nov 25, 2013)

LetsGetCritical said:


> Its probably more about my boredom (and I miss the babies awww) lol. if I wanted 'killer' strains i'd just buy em but I think I have enough plants at this stage, hopefully all the auto's will finish up in 5-6 weeks and give me a bit of room, idk do they take longer outdoors where they only get 8 hours of sun?


I have NO IDEA about anything relating to outdoor grows. I would imagine they probably do but they're autos...don't they kinda work on their own schedule? I'm not buying anything super fantastic yet either...my new grow is WW X BB...inexpensive and easy to grow...I LOVE ME SOME WHITE WIDOW!! I'll spend more $$ on seeds when I'm a more confident grower...


----------



## qroox (Nov 25, 2013)

LetsGetCritical said:


> sand. lol. um, its 'tomato' potting mix with blood and bone, trace elements, dolomite lime, potash, cow manure and a soil wetting agent, ph 6.5


Damn it sounds rich as f*ck. Well played sir.


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Nov 25, 2013)

I know nothing about autos and nothing about outdoors. I tried to order some nl x big bud, the widow x sounds better


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Nov 25, 2013)

3 of the 6 border collie pups I bred lol


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Nov 25, 2013)

her eye was fine, it just looked funny in that pic


----------



## reddiamond (Nov 25, 2013)

LetsGetCritical said:


> C99 X-line hybrid mainline View attachment 2906534


Thats it ..... tie that bitch down 'till she screams for mercy


----------



## reddiamond (Nov 25, 2013)

LetsGetCritical said:


> View attachment 29069843 of the 6 border collie pups I bred lol


The one in the middle looks like a bit of mg deficiency, you can tell by the lighter colour, try giving it some calmag  

The first person to breed a dog that still looks as cute as that when its full grown is gonna be a millionaire


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Nov 25, 2013)

this ones ever lighter lol there were 3 red/whites


----------



## reddiamond (Nov 25, 2013)

LetsGetCritical said:


> this ones ever lighter lol there were 3 red/whites View attachment 2907088


When its as light as that you may need a bit more N too 


I have 2 jack russels, brother (milo 9yr old) and sister (fudge 10yr old) but from different litters. 
Fudge is recovering at the moment after having surgery from a torn cruciate ligament, i don't even know how she did it, she was fine one minute and limping the next.
Thank fuck for pet insurance or i would have been £1500 worse off, she has her staples out tomorrow and then after about a week she can start hydro therapy.


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Nov 25, 2013)

pet insurance is smart bro. we had an incident with one of ours that put us back a bit  Hope she heals up good, she looks well loved


----------



## reddiamond (Nov 25, 2013)

They are both well loved mate, my mrs treats them both like kids since our lads are now 24 & 22 lol, here's a couple more pics 



Big sis ( i love this photo ) 




 




A couple of pics of milo


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Nov 25, 2013)

haha, beautiful Red


----------



## reddiamond (Nov 26, 2013)

Cheers mate


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Nov 27, 2013)

Sensi Northern Light Auto ,at nrly 3 weeks flowering, this one is much more frosty than all the other nl's.?


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Nov 27, 2013)

..


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Nov 27, 2013)

..


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Nov 27, 2013)

..


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Nov 27, 2013)

I think its powdery mildew or something ?


----------



## Pinworm (Nov 27, 2013)

All I see (IMO) is a little n def - normal for that stage...I've had PM. I think you may be ok, brother.


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Nov 27, 2013)

yeah I have been noticing the n deficiency


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Nov 27, 2013)

just had areally close look and def thrichs


----------



## Pinworm (Nov 27, 2013)

Just my 2 pesos, but your girl looks ok. Could be something I'm not seeing, but...If you feed N through the stretch, you don't have much to worry about, but a shot of PK round day 35. Frosty looking.


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Nov 27, 2013)

ok thanks bro ill do


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Nov 27, 2013)

its the only one of 10 with that curled up edge leaf shit too


----------



## Pinworm (Nov 27, 2013)

LetsGetCritical said:


> ok thanks bro ill do


Little caution here. PK13/14 @ week 3 or day 35ish - In my experience, with soil at least, one good dose @ 3ml-4ml per gallon, or maybe two (at lower strength) is good enough until harvest. Even for the 12 weekers.


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Nov 27, 2013)

thankyou pinworm that was some info I was curious about bro


----------



## Pinworm (Nov 27, 2013)

LetsGetCritical said:


> its the only one of 10 with that curled up edge leaf shit too


Meh. That can be a few things. Over watering is when I catch it. But, I've been reading and can't find anything wrong with your lineup. It's always sketchy around harvest. We start thinking of ways to improve, and think that how we've gone about things, and assume that they are automatically less than awesome....but, dude, that's fine. That just means we're seeing patterns and, wow, this totally came off preachy, but, you're doing awesome. That was what my original post was supposed to entail... Cheers boyo.

EDIT: BEST ADVICE EVER: *Try to avoid mixing and matching advice from too many different cooks in the kitchen.. They all make good soup, when they work alone.. that is to say, every system is a complete self contained set of variables.. and there are as many ways to reach the goal of making soup, as there are cooks..

*Just how I cook my soup. Holler.


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Nov 27, 2013)

NL auto group shot


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Nov 27, 2013)

C99 hybrid Mainline


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Nov 27, 2013)

Automazar, looks yellow with flash, isn't really but the mazar is def a different shade to the rest of them


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Nov 28, 2013)

..


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Nov 28, 2013)

mels Nirvana NL auto 26 days hasn't really changed since the last pic 2 days ago or something haha


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Nov 28, 2013)

View attachment 2910536I'll start upping the nutes on this one when she dries out


----------



## reddiamond (Nov 28, 2013)

How many tops is that gonna have mate, looks to be about 32


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Nov 28, 2013)

has 50 tops bro


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Nov 28, 2013)

is def not a mainline lol


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Nov 28, 2013)

good night all have a great day its 4am here  beddy byes


----------



## FuckJeffGoldbloom (Nov 28, 2013)

LetsGetCritical said:


> good night all have a great day its 4am here  beddy byes


twilight zone...its like... are you in yesterday or going to tomorrow? LOL


----------



## reddiamond (Nov 28, 2013)

If you're in tomorrow can you give me the lottery numbers and i'll go and put them on


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Nov 28, 2013)

its now 5am Friday morning, I m not tired after a coffee, and also there is something about to happen


----------



## reddiamond (Nov 28, 2013)

Here it is Thurs evening 9:04 PM.



LetsGetCritical said:


> its now 5am Friday morning, I m not tired after a coffee, and also there is something about to happen


Has the girl friend just woke up .... are you gonna get lucky ...... pics or it never happened


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Nov 28, 2013)

LetsGetCritical said:


> Automazar, looks yellow with flash, isn't really but the mazar is def a different shade to the rest of them View attachment 2909105


How short is she?? Im Still cheering for her.


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Nov 28, 2013)

she;s fucken tiny hey, really would have done well under 20/4 lol, they are about 10-12 inches


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Nov 28, 2013)

this is one of them poor thing lol


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Nov 28, 2013)

It looks frosty with tight buds though. Your growing em in two gal containers? I've read that autos need bare minimum of 3 gal.


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Nov 29, 2013)

10litres, 2.64 gallons


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Nov 29, 2013)

Sensi (front) and Nirvana NL autos


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Nov 29, 2013)

LetsGetCritical said:


> 10litres, 2.64 gallons


Its the genetics my dude. I seen a grow of mazar on icmag. But that one was Indoor. Any macro pics??


----------



## FuckJeffGoldbloom (Nov 29, 2013)

LetsGetCritical said:


> View attachment 2910632this is one of them poor thing lol


Healthy praying fans though!

Looks frosty too, little lollipop ...


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Nov 30, 2013)

I cant do macro il try to get a closer one lol


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Nov 30, 2013)

Female Seeds C99 hybrid, mainline, currently 8 tops,


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Nov 30, 2013)

close up automazar, not the best pic


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Nov 30, 2013)

The 'special' Sensi NL auto


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Nov 30, 2013)

Akorn Aka Snowbud, the other one looks like shit might not make it Im happy if one survves lol


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Nov 30, 2013)

group shot (Melissa's nirvana northern light auto bottom right), nirvana nl auto left row, sensi nl 2nd row , automazar top left ,a nirvana nl and a sensi nl 3rd row obscured.........................................................................


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Nov 30, 2013)

You gonna place the akorn outdoor? I have one of these beans stashed away. I'm waiting til spring to pop her though.


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Nov 30, 2013)

yeah bro all outdoor, its summer here now


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Nov 30, 2013)

Sweet I'm following that akorn. Im gonna do the same. But waiting til I can get some pollen from a good male i can stash away in the fridge. Hope she performs for ya.


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Nov 30, 2013)

im not expecting a lot from it after some reviews but ill have some fun with it


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Nov 30, 2013)

I really want to thank everyone who left thoughtful and really kind (and funny) words and offers of support in my last journal after what happened, this really meant a lot to me and I never felt alone through some dark times, Thank you , you all know who you are and I really appreciated it


----------



## MD914 (Nov 30, 2013)

You keep switching up your sexy "signature box" on me...I like this one


----------



## MD914 (Nov 30, 2013)

LetsGetCritical said:


> I really want to thank everyone who left thoughtful and really kind (and funny) words and offers of support in my last journal after what happened, this really meant a lot to me and I never felt alone through some dark times, Thank you , you all know who you are and I really appreciated it


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Nov 30, 2013)

do u want a sexy box yet


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Nov 30, 2013)

two weeks til I get to see my bub x


----------



## MD914 (Nov 30, 2013)

LetsGetCritical said:


> do u want a sexy box yet


YES!! I'm gonna start my grow journal for my babies tomorrow... Then I'll have a link to put on it  I've been SO busy with our holiday and company in town


----------



## MD914 (Nov 30, 2013)

LetsGetCritical said:


> two weeks til I get to see my bub x


So you'll see that pretty baby of yours soon? That's AWESOME!!


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Nov 30, 2013)

so how many link are you going to have there ?


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Nov 30, 2013)

I cant believe it she's nearly potty trained and has a huge vocabulary apparently. shes only just 2


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Nov 30, 2013)

so please describe what picture or just words on a white background and your fav colours lol


----------



## MD914 (Nov 30, 2013)

LetsGetCritical said:


> so how many link are you going to have there ?


I'll just link it to my new journal...this thread is almost over...after the chop I'm outta there


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Nov 30, 2013)

so words on white background/a picture?/colours/ is ww x bb 400w stealth cab ok (less words)


----------



## MD914 (Nov 30, 2013)

LetsGetCritical said:


> so words on white background/a picture?/colours/ is ww x bb 400w stealth cab ok (less words)


I like it...but it isn't very feminine...what happened to girls can grow too?


----------



## MD914 (Nov 30, 2013)

Or just put girls can grow too and I can change it from thread to thread as I "grow"??


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Nov 30, 2013)

like that instead of my journal I put "girls can grow too" in nice lettering?


----------



## MD914 (Nov 30, 2013)

LetsGetCritical said:


> like that instead of my journal I put "girls can grow too" in nice lettering?


PERFECT!! And I'm a girl...pink...purple...shiny...I love shiny


----------



## MD914 (Nov 30, 2013)

Was I supposed to like copy that from you or something? Lol


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Nov 30, 2013)

Akorn aka Snowbud. Day 1. I disposed of the other one wasnt looking too good. This is germed in my hot mix and straight out into 30c direct sun outside


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Dec 1, 2013)

look at the size diff, I wonder which one survived


----------



## MD914 (Dec 1, 2013)

How's my Missy doing LGC? I've been so worried about my "pretty box" (hee hee) that I didn't even check on your girls!!


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Dec 1, 2013)

Yer she's good ! lol, she has some stiff competition tho, some of these Sensi are looking chunky.


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Dec 1, 2013)

C99 hybrid. left is the mother, right is the mainline , enjoying the sun 28c/82.4f


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Dec 1, 2013)

love the shadows on the ground looks wicked


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Dec 1, 2013)

............


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Dec 2, 2013)

pretty painless 42 litre/11 gallon transplant, some sand on top to keep gnats out


----------



## Mr.Vega (Dec 2, 2013)

Everything looks great man......nice work


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Dec 2, 2013)

Thanks Vegs u too bro


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Dec 2, 2013)

this mainline c99 is going to be gigantean (new word I made up) it has another 4 months of veg to go


----------



## reddiamond (Dec 3, 2013)

LetsGetCritical said:


> this mainline c99 is going to be gigantean (new word I made up) it has another 4 months of veg to go


Yes it is mate ... but you didn't invent a new word 

http://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/gigantean


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Dec 3, 2013)

you will, some day Red, learn to take 90% of my comments with a grain of salt. As McEnroe would say(to me) "YOU CANNOT BE SERIOUS" lol


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Dec 3, 2013)

The guy who played infamous Aussie standover man/murderer Mark Brandon "Chopper" Read in the movie "Chopper" was comedian/actor Eric Bana. The real Chopper died the other week after a long battle with liver cancer. I'm just off to pick up my prawn pizza [video=youtube_share;G3VnX0hf_yM]http://youtu.be/G3VnX0hf_yM[/video]


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Dec 3, 2013)

pizza ...........


----------



## Mr.Vega (Dec 3, 2013)

Hahaha...I fuckin love that guy....sux abt his death....that movies classic for me....

Hold up ima try n find my favorite scene...when he goes to his buddies house he was locked up w


----------



## Mr.Vega (Dec 3, 2013)

LetsGetCritical said:


> pizza ...........View attachment 2915424


........

Damn y'all eat some nasty pizza


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Dec 3, 2013)

all gone now, fuken lovely


----------



## Mr.Vega (Dec 3, 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a8GXIknZXsQ&feature=youtube_gdata_player

This scene....haha


----------



## Mr.Vega (Dec 3, 2013)

When he makes that comment abt his family....haha....funny shit....


Wtf was on that besides shrimp n cheese......?


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Dec 3, 2013)

fuk your good, I couldn't find it lol[video=youtube_share;a8GXIknZXsQ]http://youtu.be/a8GXIknZXsQ[/video]


----------



## Mr.Vega (Dec 3, 2013)

Haha.....gotta wake up pretty early to beat ole vega...


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Dec 3, 2013)

Prawns, fresh tomato, baby spinach, red onion, mozzarella, bbq sauce, honey soy sauce and triple chilli


----------



## Mr.Vega (Dec 3, 2013)

LetsGetCritical said:


> Prawns, fresh tomato, baby spinach, red onion, mozzarella, bbq sauce, honey soy sauce and triple chilli


OMG...



"Prawns".....haha.....



Wow u guys are really far away to eat pizza w that craziness on it.....I'd starve over there


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Dec 3, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;mGHULtWr8C8]http://youtu.be/mGHULtWr8C8[/video]


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Dec 3, 2013)

I think its just me


----------



## Mr.Vega (Dec 3, 2013)

This is what I think of when I think of "prawn".....


----------



## Mr.Vega (Dec 3, 2013)

LetsGetCritical said:


> [video=youtube_share;mGHULtWr8C8]http://youtu.be/mGHULtWr8C8[/video]


"I'm an expert at mind games".....haha....I love it


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Dec 3, 2013)

shrimp makes em sound so small vega  I think of this , and xmas


----------



## Mr.Vega (Dec 3, 2013)

Oh I love prawns.....not on pizza tho...i wish I lived in aussie crit....we could become "the weed guys"...fuck real jobs...haha


----------



## Mr.Vega (Dec 3, 2013)




----------



## LetsGetCritical (Dec 3, 2013)

"MD's" Nirvana NL auto, sure hope these swell up lol


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Dec 3, 2013)

Sensi NL auto front, nirvana nl auto foreground


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Dec 3, 2013)

Automazar, has some tip burns idk


----------



## Mr.Vega (Dec 3, 2013)

Nirvanas solid aren't they?....every seed I pop that u bought from them is a good plant....did those autos truely auto?....or did they need help?


----------



## Mr.Vega (Dec 3, 2013)

LetsGetCritical said:


> Automazar, has some tip burns idk View attachment 2915469


I like tip burn...

Always makes me feel bttr knowing she's eating well


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Dec 3, 2013)

Akorn Aka Snowbud, started in some pretty hot soil


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Dec 3, 2013)

yeah all were 100% auto, all germed, I think 1/5 looked like shit/inferior at the start I killed it, same with the sensi


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Dec 3, 2013)

the frosty sensi nl front, another nirvana nl foreground


----------



## MD914 (Dec 3, 2013)

LetsGetCritical said:


> pizza ...........View attachment 2915424


OMG!! Shrimp on pizza? Are you from Australia or New Orleans?? Lol...that looks awesome!!


----------



## MD914 (Dec 3, 2013)

LetsGetCritical said:


> Prawns, fresh tomato, baby spinach, red onion, mozzarella, bbq sauce, honey soy sauce and triple chilli


Sounds delicious!!


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Dec 3, 2013)

seriously md, that pizza was gone in less than 3 minutes lol


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Dec 3, 2013)

PRAWNS  lol


----------



## MD914 (Dec 3, 2013)

LetsGetCritical said:


> seriously md, that pizza was gone in less than 3 minutes lol


I bet...I would've fought you for it


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Dec 3, 2013)

I would have got you your own


----------



## MD914 (Dec 3, 2013)

LetsGetCritical said:


> I would have got you your own


Such a gentleman


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Dec 3, 2013)

Eminem[video=youtube_share;wisWJXJdfFQ]http://youtu.be/wisWJXJdfFQ[/video]


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Dec 3, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;ab9176Srb5Y]http://youtu.be/ab9176Srb5Y[/video]


----------



## reddiamond (Dec 3, 2013)

Why don't you 2 get a bloody room !!!!


----------



## reddiamond (Dec 3, 2013)

Crit and MD sitting in a tree ..... k . i . s . s . i . n . g


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Dec 3, 2013)

do you want to see my new girl?


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Dec 3, 2013)

she so seeeexy, love her long time


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Dec 3, 2013)

she grew these ball things today


----------



## reddiamond (Dec 3, 2013)

LetsGetCritical said:


> she grew these ball things today View attachment 2916041



Now THAT is what i call a feminized seed, congrats mate ... its a girl


----------



## reddiamond (Dec 3, 2013)

Dude .... your avatar is screwing with my eyesight lol


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Dec 3, 2013)

hey you cant quote that I was just about to delete it. you tricked me


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Dec 3, 2013)

ya don't look at that bitch she already given me a headache.


----------



## MD914 (Dec 4, 2013)

reddiamond said:


> Now THAT is what i call a feminized seed, congrats mate ... its a girl


OMFG!!


----------



## MD914 (Dec 4, 2013)

reddiamond said:


> Crit and MD sitting in a tree ..... k . i . s . s . i . n . g


Red...we don't SIT in trees...we grow them and SMOKE them! What kind of site do you think this is?


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Dec 4, 2013)

Sensi NL Auto


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Dec 4, 2013)

Nirvana NL auto they will all get pk boost on friday


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Dec 4, 2013)

I cursed that poor akorn, I was up all night and I slept ALL day, and left her out, and it got really hot ;( she's not dead...yet


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Dec 4, 2013)

just put the four ww x skunk in to compensate lol


----------



## MD914 (Dec 4, 2013)

LetsGetCritical said:


> I cursed that poor akorn, I was up all night and I slept ALL day, and left her out, and it got really hot ;( she's not dead...yet


That blows...maybe she'll pull through?!?! I DAMAGED one of my babies last night too  Snapped one of her tops off while tying her sissy ass down...such a delicate little girl...


----------



## MD914 (Dec 4, 2013)

LetsGetCritical said:


> just put the four ww x skunk in to compensate lol


All 4?? Wow...gonna be fun watching those grow....and outdoors too


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Dec 4, 2013)

watch this space  ill try not to kill them


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Dec 4, 2013)

maybe, she looks better than she did lol. i'll know by the morning I think


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Dec 4, 2013)

hws yours going?


----------



## MD914 (Dec 4, 2013)

LetsGetCritical said:


> hws yours going?


Lopsided...posted a couple pics last night...she lost the broken top


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Dec 4, 2013)

I cropped my smaller c99 the other day 8 times (had 16 tops) and lost one (how the fuck) so of the 8 I took four off so now I am back to 8 again, and im having a n deficiency especially with the big one so I have to pump some nutrients into them on Friday. im sure they are just hungry cus the autos are in the exact same mix and aren't displaying this


----------



## MD914 (Dec 4, 2013)

LetsGetCritical said:


> I cropped my smaller c99 the other day 8 times and lost one (how the fuck) so of the 8 I took four off so now I am back to 8 again, and im having a n deficiency especially with the big one so I have to pump some nutrients into them on Friday. im sure they are just hungry cus the autos are in the exact same mix and aren't displaying this


Yeah...it's trying to grow a whole lot more than the autos...at least that's how I would look at it...


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Dec 4, 2013)

for sure yeah well the bigger one has 50 tops now so I guess it needs some good feeding


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Dec 4, 2013)

trying to straighten it out was all sideways


----------



## reddiamond (Dec 4, 2013)

MD914 said:


> Red...we don't SIT in trees...we grow them and SMOKE them! What kind of site do you think this is?


Well it was starting to feel like a dating site but it seems to be getting back on track now


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Dec 4, 2013)

why is my leaf goes yellow at old leafs? please help me. please don't make me start a help me thread in newbie central, pleeease!


----------



## MD914 (Dec 4, 2013)

reddiamond said:


> Well it was starting to feel like a dating site but it seems to be getting back on track now


It was a F'ing PIZZA!! Not steak and lobster


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Dec 4, 2013)

what and pizza ?


----------



## reddiamond (Dec 4, 2013)

LetsGetCritical said:


> why is my leaf goes yellow at old leafs? please help me. please don't make me start a help me thread in newbie central, pleeease!




[video=youtube;L7SkrYF8lCU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L7SkrYF8lCU[/video]


----------



## MD914 (Dec 4, 2013)

LetsGetCritical said:


> what and pizza ?


Imagine an emoticon shaking it's head...that's me!! Lol


----------



## reddiamond (Dec 4, 2013)

MD914 said:


> It was a F'ing PIZZA!! Not steak and lobster


Well it depends on how classy the woman is, we're talking about Crit here so don't be expecting too much LMAO


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Dec 4, 2013)

....


----------



## MD914 (Dec 4, 2013)

reddiamond said:


> Well it depends on how classy the woman is, we're talking about Crit here so don't be expecting too much LMAO


Well your ALSO talking about ME!! LMAO...that being said...


----------



## reddiamond (Dec 4, 2013)

MD914 said:


> Imagine an emoticon shaking it's head...that's me!! Lol



Pick 1


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Dec 4, 2013)

reddiamond said:


> Well it depends on how classy the woman is, we're talking about Crit here so don't be expecting too much LMAO


 ....


----------



## reddiamond (Dec 4, 2013)

LetsGetCritical said:


> View attachment 2916862 ....


Damn .... beat me to it lol


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Dec 4, 2013)

This is a serious journal guys cmon lol


----------



## MD914 (Dec 4, 2013)

LetsGetCritical said:


> This is a serious journal guys cmon lol


Yes sir!!  How's my Missy doing?


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Dec 4, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;aRe-lY3bVO8]http://youtu.be/aRe-lY3bVO8[/video]


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Dec 4, 2013)

I'll go get a pic now lol


----------



## reddiamond (Dec 4, 2013)

LetsGetCritical said:


> This is a serious journal guys cmon lol


----------



## reddiamond (Dec 4, 2013)

LetsGetCritical said:


> This is a serious journal guys cmon lol


[video=youtube;fd90m3xKfl8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fd90m3xKfl8[/video]


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Dec 4, 2013)

31 days I think idk


----------



## reddiamond (Dec 4, 2013)

LetsGetCritical said:


> View attachment 291688631 days I think idk




Now thats a pretty girl View attachment 2916895


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Dec 4, 2013)

they are 1mtr plus have 8-10 lower buds and the main cola


----------



## MD914 (Dec 4, 2013)

LetsGetCritical said:


> they are 1mtr plus have 8-10 lower buds and the main cola


Looking good!  Is that my Missy?


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Dec 4, 2013)

yeah that one is


----------



## MD914 (Dec 4, 2013)

LetsGetCritical said:


> yeah that one is


She looks like she'd be a sweet smoke


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Dec 4, 2013)

you guys want a laugh check this especially last page 3  https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/757467-ordering-seeds-online-really-trustworthy.html


----------



## xGrimace (Dec 4, 2013)

heeehaww he haw


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Dec 4, 2013)

...


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Dec 4, 2013)

this guy stole my growing with beach sand idea


OrganicEcoGrow said:


> I am considering using sand from a beach for a growing medium


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Dec 4, 2013)

omg its Christmas in like 3 weeks merry Christmas eberyone


----------



## reddiamond (Dec 4, 2013)

You shouldn't post pics of yourself on here dude, thats how the cops find ya!!!!


----------



## reddiamond (Dec 4, 2013)

But yeah mate, merry christmas to you and your family, hope its a good one


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Dec 4, 2013)

ah its going to be quite this year bro but you too in all sincerity, have a great one everyone.


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Dec 4, 2013)

still here cant sleep might watch an episode of Banged Up Abroad


----------



## reddiamond (Dec 5, 2013)

Mate, are you just trying to screw everyones eyes up with your avatars


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Dec 5, 2013)

yes ..


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Dec 6, 2013)

c99 multi-topped


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Dec 6, 2013)

MD's Nirvana NL auto, they had a flower fert and pk 13/14 today. I'll take some pics later you will get a better idea


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Dec 6, 2013)

one of the sensi's 4wks or something idk


----------



## MD914 (Dec 7, 2013)

So cute  She's calling her Daddy


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Dec 7, 2013)

im so heartbroken, my mother goes there and the x treats her like shit and says stuff like "you make me feel so uncomfortable when your here" and stuff like this, doesn't even offer her a drink or anything, my mother has never done anything wrong she buys them stuff, takes them for lunch. idk. the whole time my baby is grabbing my picture and going up to my mum and saying "that dada" I feel like ive had my heart ripped out today.


----------



## MD914 (Dec 7, 2013)

LetsGetCritical said:


> im so heartbroken, my mother goes there and the x treats her like shit and says stuff like "you make me feel so uncomfortable when your here" and stuff like this, doesn't even offer her a drink or anything, my mother has never done anything wrong she buys them stuff, takes them for lunch. idk. the whole time my baby is grabbing my picture and going up to my mum and saying "that dada" I feel like ive had my heart ripped out today.


The discomfort she's feeling is her conscious eating away at her soul...she thinks that creating separation will make her feel better...hopefully she'll stop thinking so much about herself and start considering how her actions are affecting that beautiful little girl  Try to be humble when dealing with her...you won't win by fighting...take the higher road and do what's necessary to insure that you have time with her...LEGALLY!! I just don't understand how people can do this to children?!?! I split up with my older children's (23 and 21)father (they were toddlers at the time) it wasn't pretty but we helped each other...for the children...I still feel like part of their family...I just spent the weekend with them back in September!! And my youngest (almost 4)...her dad and I just CANT see eye to eye...but he's in a bad spot right now...I help him in every way possible for the sake of our daughter...I'd even consider staying with him if he could get outta my ass and stop acting like a nagging housewife all the time...


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Dec 7, 2013)

thanks for the very thoughtful reply  I guess because I have started to think about it now being so close i'm getting very anxious. I can picture the day. Its 'only' been three or so months but you couldn't count the tears ive shed just sitting looking at pictures of her.


----------



## xGrimace (Dec 7, 2013)

Its all lookin mighty fine


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Dec 7, 2013)

thanks x. the one im not too please about is the c99 mainline which has had a bug attack and also a n deficiency but both has been treated and new growth is rapid and the right colour.


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Dec 7, 2013)

Sensi NL auto


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Dec 7, 2013)

pretty cool pics. taken from the Titanic Experience, Belfast 2012.


----------



## MD914 (Dec 7, 2013)

LetsGetCritical said:


> pretty cool pics. taken from the Titanic Experience, Belfast 2012. View attachment 2920393View attachment 2920394View attachment 2920396View attachment 2920399


The "Titanic Experience"???? Not something that I would really WANT to experience...something about icebergs...ocean...miles and miles from land....and SINKING...not my cup of tea...
You'd think they'd name it better than THAT?!?!


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Dec 7, 2013)

Cromlin Road Jail, Belfast tunnel to the courthouse over the roadthe night before execution you sleep here secret cupboard door opens and


----------



## MD914 (Dec 7, 2013)

You look pretty hot in that pic LGC


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Dec 7, 2013)

sorry the kid wasn't supposed to be in that sequence lol I don't think they executed the kids


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Dec 7, 2013)

that's an improvement over my real head hehe (its true)


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Dec 7, 2013)

This dude should have been there instead of that kid,, for trying to impersonate a famous actor


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Dec 7, 2013)

LetsGetCritical said:


> that's an improvement over my real head hehe


er, I don't think you should be liking this comment md


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Dec 7, 2013)

ive quit growing im not very good im just going to post heaps of fkn holiday pics from now on hahaha


----------



## MD914 (Dec 7, 2013)

LetsGetCritical said:


> er, I don't think you should be liking this comment md


You said "he he" which made it a joke...I'm just laughing with you! Don't be so sensitive


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Dec 7, 2013)

nah im not lol im sitting here laughing


----------



## MD914 (Dec 7, 2013)

LetsGetCritical said:


> ive quit growing im not very good im just going to post heaps of fkn holiday pics from now on hahaha


Well I'm certainly not going to "like" this one!! What's wrong?


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Dec 7, 2013)

no no im joking, so you will have to put up with more of my bud pics


----------



## reddiamond (Dec 7, 2013)

MD914 said:


> Well I'm certainly not going to "like" this one!! What's wrong?


I did haha 

Edit: Thanks for the +rep dude


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Dec 7, 2013)

reddiamond said:


> I did haha
> 
> Edit: Thanks for the +rep dude


hhahahahhhahah


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Dec 7, 2013)

how do u minus rep lol


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Dec 7, 2013)

do these ww x skunk take ages to pop or what its been like 5 days now hahah


----------



## reddiamond (Dec 7, 2013)

LetsGetCritical said:


> how do u minus rep lol


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Dec 7, 2013)

what the hell is that red ??? haha the words attachment 292059 are hurting my feelings


----------



## reddiamond (Dec 7, 2013)

Aint it showing up?????


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Dec 7, 2013)

it is now lol


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Dec 7, 2013)

.........


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Dec 7, 2013)




----------



## unkle mouse (Dec 7, 2013)

you mail box is full captian


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Dec 8, 2013)

C99 hybrid mainline. she is looking a little better with a pesticide treatment and a good feed


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Dec 8, 2013)

unkle mouse said:


> you mail box is full captian


cleared inbox uncle


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Dec 8, 2013)

* desperately tries to make 94 posts so can get more free seeds * (and probably turns my moniker from mr ganja to mr. fucken incredible or some shit)


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Dec 8, 2013)

c99.......................


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Dec 8, 2013)

same situation, getting some colour back with a feed


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Dec 8, 2013)

little Automazar - 11 days ago....and now


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Dec 8, 2013)

just took an official measurement she's 10inches


----------



## lospsi (Dec 8, 2013)

They all look very nice Crit! That auto mazaar is from dutch passion? maybe small but it will give a mega bud! keep going mate, i'll be watching!


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Dec 9, 2013)

hello lospsi  great to hear from u my friend, yes they are Dutch Passion Automazar. I'm sure they would have done really well under indoor conditions, but still.... they smell nice and are frosty


----------



## Mr.Vega (Dec 9, 2013)

Yo crit...u up?....I posted some new pics chk em out....CK is pretty....View attachment 2922447View attachment 2922452

U doin ok man?


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Dec 9, 2013)

I'm ok veg's how are you mate?


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Dec 9, 2013)

random Nl auto


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Dec 9, 2013)

......... ..


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Dec 9, 2013)

....................


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Dec 9, 2013)

c99 mainline rapid new growth, I think she'll be ok


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Dec 9, 2013)

that white dot is cigarette ash, she's a heavy smoker(since removed). the other damage is either bug or the pot next to it before it was transplanted


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Dec 9, 2013)

LetsGetCritical said:


> I think Walt might get on that kid and his uncles bad side somehow. I think that's what the artillery is for


 I do remember saying that uncle Jack would kill Walt so I was wrong there


----------



## woody333333 (Dec 9, 2013)

LetsGetCritical said:


> I do remember saying that uncle Jack would kill Walt so I was wrong there


are you bored?.......


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Dec 9, 2013)

yeah im bored... and lonely! be my friend ?


LetsGetCritical said:


> [video=youtube_share;-6v-ApehVbc]http://youtu.be/-6v-ApehVbc[/video]


----------



## woody333333 (Dec 9, 2013)

LetsGetCritical said:


> yeah im bored... and lonely! be my friend ?


better now?


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Dec 9, 2013)

getting there


----------



## woody333333 (Dec 9, 2013)

LetsGetCritical said:


> getting there


being my friend now doesn't solve everything for you?........... should I go five star your thread?


----------



## woody333333 (Dec 9, 2013)




----------



## LetsGetCritical (Dec 9, 2013)

...


----------



## woody333333 (Dec 9, 2013)

youre feeling better already..........


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Dec 9, 2013)

some of my favourite thingz


----------



## woody333333 (Dec 9, 2013)

LetsGetCritical said:


> some of my favourite thingz


it all looks expensive......


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Dec 9, 2013)

woody333333 said:


> it all looks expensive......


there was a picture of "someones" hot car there, I didn't know if I should leave it there so I removed it....


----------



## dlftmyers (Dec 9, 2013)




----------



## LetsGetCritical (Dec 9, 2013)

yeah bro, the yellow t shirt one


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Dec 9, 2013)

and please keep the smut to a minimum this is a serious journal


----------



## dlftmyers (Dec 9, 2013)

Time for a Kief Bowl


----------



## reddiamond (Dec 9, 2013)

LetsGetCritical said:


> View attachment 2922716 ...


I soooo wanna bite that


----------



## MD914 (Dec 9, 2013)

Yeah...she's pretty hot for a 14 year old


----------



## reddiamond (Dec 9, 2013)

MD914 said:


> Yeah...she's pretty hot for a 14 year old


I don't care, with an ass like that its worth doing time for  ..... now where did i put my chloroform and duct tape 


I tried to rep ya just for that pic.
You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to LetsGetCritical again.


----------



## Mr.Vega (Dec 9, 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A0rlbbOd0Ng&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Cmon guys yall need to get w the program....them ain't no asses u been showin....haha


----------



## MD914 (Dec 9, 2013)

reddiamond said:


> I don't care, with an ass like that its worth doing time for  ..... now where did i put my chloroform and duct tape
> 
> 
> I tried to rep ya just for that pic.
> You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to LetsGetCritical again.


.........http://youtu.be/CnaVoTfkqa8


----------



## mr sunshine (Dec 9, 2013)

reddiamond said:


> I don't care, with an ass like that its worth doing time for  ..... now where did i put my chloroform and duct tape :roll


.............


----------



## Mr.Vega (Dec 9, 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ec_-7l3QdTU&feature=youtube_gdata_player

........)))))


----------



## mr sunshine (Dec 9, 2013)

Mr verga sup bro where u bin?


----------



## reddiamond (Dec 9, 2013)

Mr.Vega said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A0rlbbOd0Ng&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> 
> Cmon guys yall need to get w the program....them ain't no asses u been showin....haha


Nooooooo i like nice pert tight asses like my wife used to have 20 years ago ............ if she ever reads this i'm a dead man


----------



## Mr.Vega (Dec 9, 2013)

They don't make asses like that ^^^^^^ in Australia I don't think.....haha


----------



## Mr.Vega (Dec 9, 2013)

mr sunshine said:


> Mr verga sup bro where u bin?


Gettin hi........

Haha....


----------



## reddiamond (Dec 9, 2013)

mr sunshine said:


> View attachment 2922963.............


Ok, which bright spark posted a photo of me on the internet


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Dec 9, 2013)

guys there is an old fella named unkle mouse who I have friended and am talking to by priv message, he is a disabled army vet and is on his first grow. If you guys could keep an eye out for or offer some support, encouragement thatd be great heres his link https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/758033-i-aint-scared.html


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Dec 10, 2013)

automazar, fat little bitch


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Dec 10, 2013)

...........................c99's


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Dec 10, 2013)

don't want to go too silly with the nutrients with these, but im going to up the amount I gave them last water bcus they obviously hungry and appreciated their first real big feed.


----------



## xGrimace (Dec 10, 2013)

babay hungreh.


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Dec 10, 2013)

yes yes babay can just wait til saturday


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Dec 10, 2013)

I really wanted to give them a feed today but I wont rush them


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Dec 10, 2013)

Nl auto (edit: my 4000th post)


----------



## mikek420 (Dec 10, 2013)

looks nice, the c99 looks nice and fat now, can't wait to see how they do for you!!


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Dec 11, 2013)

I think/hope that if the c99 has 36 fat tops that weigh around 1/2 ounce+ dry this should be good.


----------



## reddiamond (Dec 11, 2013)

So you're going for a lb+ plant ..... nice mate


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Dec 11, 2013)

well, two plants at a pound each because when I take clones off that other one soon i'll transplant and make that an 36 head mainline as well


----------



## burgertime2010 (Dec 11, 2013)

LetsGetCritical said:


> I think/hope that if the c99 has 36 fat tops that weigh around 1/2 ounce+ dry this should be good.


This strain grows very big......got 2.2lb off of 2 few years back........good luck.


----------



## lospsi (Dec 11, 2013)

hey crit where did you buy the c99 seeds?


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Dec 11, 2013)

herbies single seeds, they are by Female Seeds and they are the x-line hybrid 'outdoor' version


----------



## burgertime2010 (Dec 11, 2013)

LetsGetCritical said:


> herbies single seeds, they are by Female Seeds and they are the x-line hybrid 'outdoor' version


I forgot to mention that my friend took cuttings off mine. He put them in the ground in early spring and they were 6x6x8 and moths started in on them. There were pupae/worms that he dropped the ball on but his 2 were 4.5 at least. Just enormous.


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Dec 11, 2013)

i'm going to try and keep them relatively low for as long as possible


----------



## lospsi (Dec 11, 2013)

oh, thnx my man


----------



## burgertime2010 (Dec 11, 2013)

His were scary big....keeping them low or small in any way wasn't easy......lot of sunshine.


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Dec 11, 2013)

swell you bitches


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Dec 11, 2013)

............................


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Dec 11, 2013)

Automazar. idk what it will weigh out at but its pretty amusing to me.I'm easily amused


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Dec 11, 2013)

still mostly clear trichs, not even 40 days yet I don't think


----------



## mikek420 (Dec 11, 2013)

looking nice. Any way I can get a couple clones off that c99? I will HAVE to get some if it has a decent taste, it looks like she grows fat fat fat, I'm planning on starting veg in feb, and going outdoors with her


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Dec 11, 2013)

yes u can but I live in Australia.


----------



## mikek420 (Dec 11, 2013)

I'll probably do a seed order, if I go anywhere to get genetics, I'm going to Brazil to visit my friend who turned me onto this . I'm loving the mainlining, I've never heard of that, is it the same as doing a scrog? it looks similar anyway. I have a hopefully purple pheno afghan/hindu kush I'm about to try that one, I'm waiting for the top node to stretch just a bit more so I can top it, and get a clone out of it (would hate to keep topping without sexing yet, any way I get more plants this way  ) Hopefully I have the right idea on how to do it


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Dec 11, 2013)

yeah its similar the idea is an even canopy of even sized stems/ buds, all bud sites running off the same node of the trunk. Whereas with simply topping you will have some smaller sized buds. (I think )


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Dec 11, 2013)

illustrates


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Dec 11, 2013)

......... ..


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Dec 11, 2013)

......................


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Dec 11, 2013)

nearly ready for its next topping in 8 places to make 16 tops, would have already had 32 apart from a little accident and I wanted to even her out, still I think it made the stem thicker anyway


----------



## Fangule (Dec 11, 2013)

I broke the top node from a girl 5 days into bloom doing some LST, Doah!!! I clone prepped her and she's good @ 11 days what you think? 

I read that thread vega did, nice job putting that fool in his place. Amazing how you rooted that leaf. Fuckin Epic! you Sir inspire me to do things like this, these are 5 micro clones as I like to call them. I'll name them Micro LGC in your honor. You are Dr. NoLimits.





I'd plus rep you but obviously you don't need it. Cheers Mate.


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Dec 11, 2013)

thanks for the kind words Fangule. Hanno un grande Natale a voi e la vostra famiglia. LGC


----------



## Fangule (Dec 11, 2013)

Gracia paisano.


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Dec 11, 2013)

going for a thrash now


----------



## Fangule (Dec 11, 2013)

That's your ride? Is that a Sterling?


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Dec 11, 2013)

its a 2011 VE HSV Clubsport R8 6.2litre V8, 317kw(425hp), 6spd manual, known in usa by something else Pontiac "something" I believe.


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Dec 11, 2013)

Automazar, this cameras not the greatest but still I try


----------



## dlftmyers (Dec 12, 2013)

LetsGetCritical said:


> Automazar, this cameras not the greatest but still I try  View attachment 2925832


Looking good to me my friend.....


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Dec 12, 2013)

I'll try to get one of the frosty NL


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Dec 12, 2013)

top of main colalower bud


----------



## Fangule (Dec 12, 2013)

LetsGetCritical said:


> its a 2011 VE HSV Clubsport R8 6.2litre V8, 317kw, 6spd manual, known in usa by something else Pontiac "something" I believe.


To me it looked like a cross between a BMW and Pontiac. Sweet looking whip.


----------



## woody333333 (Dec 12, 2013)

LetsGetCritical said:


> its a 2011 VE HSV Clubsport R8 6.2litre V8, 317kw(425hp), 6spd manual, known in usa by something else Pontiac "something" I believe.


 chevy cr8.....


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Dec 12, 2013)

thanks woody


----------



## MD914 (Dec 12, 2013)

LetsGetCritical said:


> going for a thrash now View attachment 2925784View attachment 2925790


Yesterday I saw a chrome camaro...it was pretty sweet


----------



## xGrimace (Dec 12, 2013)

Thats one of my fav cars. I seen one of them all new all black camaros black EVERYTHING. Didnt see a camaro tag but I know it was. That cr8 is really nice too.


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Dec 12, 2013)

looks cool[video=youtube_share;DEAzMgGbmcg]http://youtu.be/DEAzMgGbmcg[/video]


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Dec 13, 2013)

nl auto


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Dec 13, 2013)

'Melissa's" Nirvana NL auto


----------



## MD914 (Dec 13, 2013)

LetsGetCritical said:


> View attachment 2926592 looks cool[video=youtube_share;DEAzMgGbmcg]http://youtu.be/DEAzMgGbmcg[/video]


THIS is what I saw....


----------



## MD914 (Dec 13, 2013)

LetsGetCritical said:


> 'Melissa's" Nirvana NL autoView attachment 2927098


She's so PURRDY!!


----------



## xGrimace (Dec 13, 2013)

Chrome too shiny ha, bling bling. This camaro I saw was like ALL black, not a single blinker or headlight was a different color. Also flat matte black


----------



## MD914 (Dec 13, 2013)

xGrimace said:


> Chrome too shiny ha, bling bling. This camaro I saw was like ALL black, not a single blinker or headlight was a different color. Also flat matte black


Yes...it was DEF flashy  I would personally prefer the all black myself...but I thought it was pretty cool...very unique...


----------



## xGrimace (Dec 13, 2013)

Thought it had a bunch of vinyls on it at first just cus all the stuff its reflecting ;p
Great for doing your hair on the go.


----------



## MD914 (Dec 13, 2013)

xGrimace said:


> Thought it had a bunch of vinyls on it at first just cus all the stuff its reflecting ;p
> Great for doing your hair on the go.


HA! You do that TOO?!?!


----------



## xGrimace (Dec 13, 2013)

Totally.. A car that reflective, I bet you could get Medusa's head with that.


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Dec 13, 2013)

hello beautiful people, im half asleep prob go back to sleep


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Dec 13, 2013)

C99 Mainline.....


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Dec 13, 2013)

has been topped for 16 in a week it will be topped for 32


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Dec 13, 2013)

other c99. 20 cuttings have gone to 'someone in need'.


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Dec 13, 2013)

LetsGetCritical said:


> View attachment 2926592 looks cool[video=youtube_share;DEAzMgGbmcg]http://youtu.be/DEAzMgGbmcg[/video]


is the Camaro the silver one? lol they both look the same


----------



## magdiddy (Dec 13, 2013)

the red one is the camaro
the silver one is a challenger 
nice c99 mainline by the way, i got some about a month ago too just havent popped em yet. will keep an eye on your thread! +++!


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Dec 13, 2013)

thankyou. welcome


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Dec 13, 2013)

guys its aknight3 's birthday tomorrow the 14th (its already tomorrow here) he seems like a cool guy and does good work here, if you see a happy birthday ak thread perhaps pop him a note, I'd appreciate that and I'm sure he would too .thanks


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Dec 14, 2013)

um also I am not aknight3 if that's what the pm was about lol


----------



## MD914 (Dec 14, 2013)

LetsGetCritical said:


> um also I am not aknight3 if that's what the pm was about lol


I can only imagine what the PM said...haha...but I bet it's pretty funny...


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Dec 14, 2013)

...


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Dec 15, 2013)

seeing my little girl on Saturday, i'm pretty happy  got her a teddy (looks blue in pic is sort of green) from daddy


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Dec 16, 2013)

'md's' nirvana nl auto closest, nirvana and sensi nl auto background automazar top right half obscured


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Dec 16, 2013)

these little nl buds are pretty dense and heavy , god knows what that shit on the leaf is. maybe semen stain?


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Dec 16, 2013)

automidget.... er mazar


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Dec 16, 2013)

nirvana nl auto dwarf pheno, theres only one , all the rest are 100cm plus, there is one about 70-80cm, kept this for a laugh, I couldn't kill it, might get a couple grams off it hehe


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Dec 16, 2013)

well, everything seems to be going ok for me at the mo. The wwx skunk 1 that have been sitting in dirt for about ten days or something silly were put into a cup of water for a few hrs then into a dark spot in damp tissue in a last ditch attempt last night, today two of three have popped a taproot


----------



## MD914 (Dec 16, 2013)

LetsGetCritical said:


> these little nl buds are pretty dense and heavy , god knows what that shit on the leaf is. maybe semen stain?View attachment 2930548


PLEASE tell me that's not Missy?!?! LMAO


----------



## MD914 (Dec 16, 2013)

So glad your seeing your daughter!! Excited for you


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Dec 16, 2013)

LetsGetCritical said:


> 'md's' nirvana nl auto closest, nirvana and sensi nl auto background automazar top right half obscuredView attachment 2930542


nah this one is tho, no stains


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Dec 16, 2013)

MD914 said:


> So glad your seeing your daughter!! Excited for you


thankyou I feel so much better had a talk with the ex as well.


----------



## MD914 (Dec 16, 2013)

LetsGetCritical said:


> nah this one is tho, no stains


Thanks


----------



## MD914 (Dec 16, 2013)

LetsGetCritical said:


> thankyou I feel so much better had a talk with the ex as well.


Good news!! You gotta keep the lines of communication open for your daughters sake...that's VERY important!!


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Dec 16, 2013)

my hyde:Oh its had 'the treatment' some just don't stain easy.dr jekyl: Yes , the visits are just her, me and bub so its very important that we can treat each other right.


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Dec 16, 2013)

mr hyde: that stupid semen thread, for the first eighty pages or so I thought, hmm this is bullshit, it surely cant work, but then I tried and like, my buds have grown something like 3 mm in a week !!! so it def works


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Dec 16, 2013)

now im paranoid someone might think I am username "DrJekyl and Mr.hyde"


----------



## MD914 (Dec 16, 2013)

LetsGetCritical said:


> now im paranoid someone might think I am username "DrJekyl and Mr.hyde"


Somebody might think your a chic too...never know?!?!


----------



## MD914 (Dec 16, 2013)

LetsGetCritical said:


> my hyde:Oh its had 'the treatment' some just don't stain easy.dr jekyl: Yes , the visits are just her, me and bub so its very important that we can treat each other right.


Well at least you wiped her off...LMAO


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Dec 16, 2013)

MD914 said:


> Somebody might think your a chic too...never know?!?!


why would they possibly think that md lol


----------



## MD914 (Dec 16, 2013)

LetsGetCritical said:


> why would they possibly think that md lol


Your pretty avatar


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Dec 16, 2013)

whitebb2727 said:


> If i were to cross the felony line, I'd step way over it. go big or go home. I'm sticking to 4. .


 ... ...


----------



## MD914 (Dec 16, 2013)

LetsGetCritical said:


> ... ...


Im lost...where did that come from?


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Dec 16, 2013)

oh its just a random interruption in conversation, im prone to such things when my depression and anti pyschotic meds run out


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Dec 16, 2013)

just kidding, got heaps left


----------



## woody333333 (Dec 16, 2013)

LetsGetCritical said:


> ... ...


five is a felony sounds like Illinois again


----------



## Fangule (Dec 16, 2013)

woody333333 said:


> five is a felony sounds like Illinois again[/QUOTE
> 
> In Florida it's by weight of plants.


----------



## MD914 (Dec 16, 2013)

Fangule said:


> woody333333 said:
> 
> 
> > five is a felony sounds like Illinois again[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## woody333333 (Dec 16, 2013)

MD914 said:


> Fangule said:
> 
> 
> > Ha!! I going with Dixie cups now!!! LMAO!!
> ...


----------



## MD914 (Dec 16, 2013)

woody333333 said:


> MD914 said:
> 
> 
> > 95 of em might be for the best
> ...


----------



## Fangule (Dec 16, 2013)

I think Fla. will be last state in the Union to go Medical MJ.


----------



## woody333333 (Dec 16, 2013)

MD914 said:


> woody333333 said:
> 
> 
> > I would never settle for 95...have to go for 100
> ...


----------



## MD914 (Dec 16, 2013)

Fangule said:


> I think Fla. will be last state in the Union to go Medical MJ.


No...it's coming...just gotta get Charlie back...


----------



## MD914 (Dec 16, 2013)

woody333333 said:


> MD914 said:
> 
> 
> > I was counting the ones you got...... probably do less time
> ...


----------



## Fangule (Dec 16, 2013)

Chuckie who?


----------



## MD914 (Dec 16, 2013)

Fangule said:


> Chuckie who?


Not Chuckie...Charlie Crist


----------



## Fangule (Dec 16, 2013)

Why He's pro MD MJ?


----------



## Fangule (Dec 16, 2013)

MD914 said:


> Not Chuckie...Charlie Crist


Man screw that guy He's pro Obama care.


----------



## MD914 (Dec 16, 2013)

Fangule said:


> Why He's pro MD MJ?


Uh...I'm sure he'd be pro MD if he knew me...everybody loves me  
But seriously...YES!! It's not a topic he talks about...BUT after he lost governor to Rick Scott he went to work for John Morgan (Morgan and Morgan)...THEY started a campaign some time ago...now Charlie's running for his old job (but as a dem this time) and he's SURE to beat Rick Scott...


----------



## Fangule (Dec 16, 2013)

MD914 said:


> Uh...I'm sure he'd be pro MD if he knew me...everybody loves me
> But seriously...YES!! It's not a topic he talks about...BUT after he lost governor to Rick Scott he went to work for John Morgan (Morgan and Morgan)...THEY started a campaign some time ago...now Charlie's running for his old job (but as a dem this time) and he's SURE to beat Rick Scott...


Don't like Scott either.


----------



## MD914 (Dec 16, 2013)

Fangule said:


> Don't like Scott either.


Maybe YOU should run for governor....


----------



## Fangule (Dec 16, 2013)

MD914 said:


> Maybe YOU should run for governor....


That would be good for the poor and middle class, bad for corporations and the wealthy but, they would kill me fast before much would get changed.


----------



## MD914 (Dec 16, 2013)

Fangule said:


> That would be good for the poor and middle class, bad for corporations and the wealthy but, they would kill me fast before much would get changed.


Spoken like a true politician...you'll fit right in


----------



## Fangule (Dec 16, 2013)

MD914 said:


> Maybe YOU should run for governor....


This state is too corrupt and unforgiving.


----------



## MD914 (Dec 16, 2013)

woody333333 said:


> MD914 said:
> 
> 
> > I was counting the ones you got...... probably do less time
> ...


----------



## woody333333 (Dec 16, 2013)

MD914 said:


> woody333333 said:
> 
> 
> > So how do you come up with 95? I'm so confused
> ...


----------



## MD914 (Dec 16, 2013)

woody333333 said:


> MD914 said:
> 
> 
> > 95 Dixie cups...... plus the ones you got......100................was you just gonna throw em out?....... send em off to live w their uncle eli?
> ...


----------



## woody333333 (Dec 16, 2013)

MD914 said:


> woody333333 said:
> 
> 
> > Im still so confused  Why 95? Of course I'm not gonna just throw them out  I'm gonna put them in the biggest damn Dixie cups I can find!!
> ...


----------



## MD914 (Dec 16, 2013)

woody333333 said:


> MD914 said:
> 
> 
> > 100 is the magic number........... I think you would get less time from them than florida...lol.............youre talking about weighing dirt lol.........
> ...


----------



## woody333333 (Dec 16, 2013)

MD914 said:


> woody333333 said:
> 
> 
> > But it's very expensive dirt
> ...


----------



## MD914 (Dec 16, 2013)

woody333333 said:


> MD914 said:
> 
> 
> > I dunno how you can drink that stuff............ my stomach would be full before I caught a buzz
> ...


----------



## reddiamond (Dec 16, 2013)

LetsGetCritical said:


> oh its just a random interruption in conversation, im prone to such things when my depression and anti pyschotic meds run out and i've finished spraying semen on my buds


Why did you edit that last bit out mate


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Dec 16, 2013)

it works red im tellin ya


----------



## reddiamond (Dec 16, 2013)

LetsGetCritical said:


> it works red im tellin ya


Oh yeah, i know it works, i just didn't think we were sharing this secret with other growers yet, look how its all stuck to the edge of this sugar leaf


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Dec 16, 2013)

its ok bro, not many people read my journal anymore hehe


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Dec 16, 2013)

I find a dilution ratio of 1-3 semen /water works best as a direct foliar feed. for anyone interested in the helpful properties of semen : vitamin C, calcium, chlorine, cholesterol, citric acid, creatine, fructose, lactic acid, magnesium, nitrogen, phosphorus, potassium, sodium, vitamin B12, and zinc.


----------



## reddiamond (Dec 16, 2013)

LetsGetCritical said:


> I find a dilution ratio of 1-3 semen /water works best as a direct foliar feed. for anyone interested in the helpful properties of semen : vitamin C, calcium, chlorine, cholesterol, citric acid, creatine, fructose, lactic acid, magnesium, nitrogen, phosphorus, potassium, sodium, vitamin B12, and zinc.


And according to the missus ... it has salt in it ... or it tastes salty ... or something like that, i dont really listen to her anymore at that point in time


----------



## reddiamond (Dec 16, 2013)

LetsGetCritical said:


> the helpful properties of semen : vitamin C, calcium, _*chlorine*_, cholesterol, citric acid, creatine, fructose, lactic acid, magnesium, nitrogen, phosphorus, potassium, sodium, vitamin B12, and zinc.


Do you let it stand for the chlorine to evaporate or is that not neccessary with foliar feeding?


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Dec 16, 2013)

minute amounts of chlorine is actually beneficial to plants red


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Dec 16, 2013)

c99 topped


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Dec 16, 2013)

going to order a ph and ppm meter on Friday and also get some calmag


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Dec 16, 2013)

c99 mainline, couple issues ill sort.View attachment 2931387View attachment 2931388


----------



## FuckJeffGoldbloom (Dec 16, 2013)

Looking good LGC, hit my journal, i harvested my Mazar x White rhino today......


FJG


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Dec 16, 2013)

oh cool bro  I couldn't guess the weight brother im just a newb , hope its great for you


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Dec 17, 2013)

White Widow x Skunk1 herbies freebie x3


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Dec 17, 2013)

as this journal progresses I'm going to tone the silliness down a notch or three because I will have some nl harvest pics soon and the c99's are about to explode plus im keen to see how the wwxskunk do.


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Dec 17, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;Sq9oR9x171w]http://youtu.be/Sq9oR9x171w[/video] ..


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Dec 17, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;lS-af9Q-zvQ]http://youtu.be/lS-af9Q-zvQ[/video] ..


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Dec 18, 2013)

ok, dragged the girls out for some better pics also cleaned the camera lens which was filthy  C99 hybrid topped/trained, now showing female preflowers


----------



## FuckJeffGoldbloom (Dec 18, 2013)

MMMMm bondage that bitch Lokking good mate


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Dec 18, 2013)

C99 hybrid mainline , shes been persistently attacked by some bug, im getting on top of it


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Dec 18, 2013)

fucking no idea of tap water ph here and after the soluble fert too. going to get a ph metre, ppm metre, calmag and cloning stuff on Friday


----------



## FuckJeffGoldbloom (Dec 18, 2013)

LetsGetCritical said:


> White Widow x Skunk1 herbies freebie x3 View attachment 2931728


What is that ET..!?!?!


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Dec 18, 2013)

that's my babby


----------



## dlftmyers (Dec 18, 2013)

LetsGetCritical said:


> fucking no idea of tap water ph here and after the soluble fert too. going to get a ph metre, ppm metre, calmag and cloning stuff on Friday


Do you have hard water over there or is it soft water? I started another thread if you what to swing by, Just started to germinate the seed 



400 Watt Cheese Berry Grow

​


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Dec 18, 2013)

lol...


----------



## FuckJeffGoldbloom (Dec 18, 2013)

LetsGetCritical said:


> View attachment 2932773 lol...


OMG how do you do this shit so quick


And how do you make those cool journal links!!!??

*

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to LetsGetCritical again.







*


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Dec 18, 2013)

want one bro


----------



## dlftmyers (Dec 18, 2013)

LetsGetCritical said:


> View attachment 2932773 lol...




_




Originally Posted by *LetsGetCritical* 
White Widow x Skunk1 herbies freebie x3 

_

What is that ET..!?!?!​




LMAO


----------



## FuckJeffGoldbloom (Dec 18, 2013)

Hows it done??


----------



## FuckJeffGoldbloom (Dec 18, 2013)

I could choose a pic and shit? colors what not?


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Dec 18, 2013)

maybe we should start another thread to talk about it cus I can see this journal going off the rails again lol


----------



## dlftmyers (Dec 18, 2013)

I need one for my new journal, Stew made my last one and he has been missing in action for a little bit His P.C.took a crap I think


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Dec 18, 2013)

cool guys just pm me specs and give me a day


----------



## dlftmyers (Dec 18, 2013)

LetsGetCritical said:


> maybe we should start another thread to talk about it cus I can see this journal going off the rails again lol


Your probably right you should check out the pic FJG posted in dankster420's thread https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/621620-danks-update-come-friends-take-1691.html bottom of page 1691


----------



## FuckJeffGoldbloom (Dec 18, 2013)

DELETE your pm's i cant get through lol


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Dec 18, 2013)

nobody pm's me!!! ??? il investigate


----------



## FuckJeffGoldbloom (Dec 18, 2013)

LetsGetCritical has exceeded their stored private messages quota and cannot accept further messages until they clear some space.


----------



## FuckJeffGoldbloom (Dec 18, 2013)

LOVE IT, Too small to be that offensive

you are talented sir


----------



## FuckJeffGoldbloom (Dec 18, 2013)

*

You have given out too much Reputation in the last 24 hours, try again later.







*


----------



## FuckJeffGoldbloom (Dec 18, 2013)

oh fuckin hell yeah my photo album cover for this grow!

You just made my week!! And i harvested yesterday, thats a real nice thing to do man thanks thats awesome


----------



## FuckJeffGoldbloom (Dec 18, 2013)

Thank you man i had to manually put the [SIGPIC] shit in but i think its working!! awesome job mate really appreciate it 

FJG


----------



## FuckJeffGoldbloom (Dec 18, 2013)

I dunno know it wont link, everythings a problem lol


----------



## FuckJeffGoldbloom (Dec 18, 2013)

Can you click it?


----------



## FuckJeffGoldbloom (Dec 18, 2013)

Success! Like dealing with ms dos windows 3.1 this website sometimes


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Dec 18, 2013)

Nirvana NL Auto


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Dec 18, 2013)

md's Nirvana NL auto


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Dec 18, 2013)

One of the Sensi NL auto (I think)


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Dec 18, 2013)

c99 X-LINE HYBRID, topped/ trained, reposting so it doesn't get lost back there


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Dec 18, 2013)

MAINLINE c99 X-LINE HYBRID(repost) Apparently these stretch 4x after they start flowering so it is going to be a little challenge keeping the height down in veg


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Dec 18, 2013)

more nl autos


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Dec 18, 2013)

they look really green in that pic, they aren't, especially at the lower leaves. They have had two doses of pk 13/14 and I don't think I will feed them anything but calmag water now for the last couple weeks


----------



## Cascadian (Dec 18, 2013)

I was just going to comment how green they looked. They look very healthy regardless. I like the look of those mainlined plants! 

Too late for me to mainline most of my current veggin plants but I think I will give it a shot on some of the younger clones just to get the hang of it. 

Thanks for keeping the thread updated.


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Dec 18, 2013)

Thanks for the comment Cas  only that second one is mainlined, the bigger one is going to have more clones taken and turned into a mainline eventually.


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Dec 18, 2013)

Closest one to harvest. Nirvana NL dwarf pheno mostly cloudy


----------



## mikek420 (Dec 18, 2013)

I just topped my afghan/hindu at the 3rd node, if I had topped at the first node, would it grow big and fat like the c99s or not quite?


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Dec 18, 2013)

mine are topped at the third initially then every second thereafter bro


----------



## mikek420 (Dec 18, 2013)

ok, well mine is just barely 3 weeks i think so i got a bit of time. hopefully i will remember my adapter for my phone next time i am here so i can post some baby pics on my journal  looking nice and super fat and delicious!!


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Dec 18, 2013)

yeah for sure , its all time and patience and torture lol


----------



## MD914 (Dec 19, 2013)

Hey!!  Just in case I don't talk to you I hope you have an AWESOME day tomorrow!! It's long overdue!! 
I tried to PM this but I get that captcha thing and it pisses me off


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Dec 19, 2013)

Thankyou sweetheart . That is such a lovely thing to say


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Dec 19, 2013)

just ordered ph and tds meters online. Going to get some small cfls, cloning stuff and some calmag tomorrow


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Dec 19, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;k_0U3DlLFSU]http://youtu.be/k_0U3DlLFSU[/video] ...


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Dec 19, 2013)

Dutch Passion Automazar, um, cute?


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Dec 19, 2013)

same automazar zoom pic


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Dec 19, 2013)

I managed to pick up a litre (quart) of general hydroponics CALiMAGic today so all the nl autos and automazars are getting 1ml/ltr in tap water until they finish. The ph and ppm meters are on their way but prob wont get here until after xmas.


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Dec 20, 2013)

Sensi NL auto. This is the smallest, at 70-80cm or so, of the main lot and the next closest to harvest. Compact buds, but hard and heavy and covered in thrichs. she is starting to swell up now. she needs support to hold her top up but propped up somewhat for the pic


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Dec 20, 2013)

this was 27/11 at 3wks flowering


----------



## mr sunshine (Dec 20, 2013)

Nice balls!


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Dec 20, 2013)

where ? ...


----------



## mr sunshine (Dec 20, 2013)

Lol i meant balls of weed but i see how that could have bin misinterpreted. Sorry bloke!


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Dec 20, 2013)

random nl autos sensi at front/right, 6 weeks, nirvana at back 7 weeks


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Dec 20, 2013)

c99 mainline, new growth from topping the other day, some of the older leaves are still looking shitty, the other c99's ok/nr perfect, im a bit worried


----------



## mr sunshine (Dec 20, 2013)

Really tho nice plants bro great job those ladys got me knickers ina bunch! Im jealous of your dense balls. Im about to start my grow ina few weeks cuz i need to grow some balls of my own!


----------



## mr sunshine (Dec 20, 2013)

Is that indoor?


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Dec 20, 2013)

nah bro outside, they actually don't get a heap of direct sun its a logistical problem here


----------



## mr sunshine (Dec 20, 2013)

Dam those look good how cold does it get at night!


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Dec 20, 2013)

its summer here bro so 20 (c)


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Dec 20, 2013)

and stop fucken lookin at my balls


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Dec 20, 2013)

theres some pics of my first 400w (top pic)and second 600w + 200w cfl(bottom pic) indoor grows on page 33 #330


----------



## mr sunshine (Dec 20, 2013)

You lucky bastard its winter over here now im really jealous i miss growing outside indoor is fun but imo its not as fun as growing outdoors! Do you have any of them in the ground or all they all in pots?this is what i got from my outdoor a few months ago!
These where my girls


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Dec 20, 2013)

what the fuck!!! all that room lol I have to be more discreet. I'll explain everything when I move out haha... looks really good


----------



## mr sunshine (Dec 20, 2013)

these are the first clones i ever made nyc sour d !


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Dec 20, 2013)

you know, before I started growing, I lived on a 1500 acre beef cattle farm and about 500 acres of that was bush  really shits me bro haha


----------



## mr sunshine (Dec 20, 2013)

Lol missed opportunities! I cant do that next year . I will have to grow in pots next season. Ill be happy with 12 ozs a plant i need something i can move under my porch.a pot on wheels i guess! Im only growing 12 next time!


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Dec 20, 2013)

that's only 144 ounces mate I really don't think that's enough


----------



## mr sunshine (Dec 20, 2013)

I hate it when you speak the truth. Fuck it im shooting for a pound a plant its 192 ozs or bust!!thank you for opening my eyes i almost settled!


----------



## Fangule (Dec 20, 2013)

LetsGetCritical said:


> that's only 144 ounces mate I really don't think that's enough


It's never enough can't you see LGC? Hey I posted those pics so have a look when you get a chance.


https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/765000-here-comes-bloom.html


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Dec 21, 2013)

I managed to get a ph drop test and the tap water is in excess of 8. With the soluble fertiliser I'm using on the c99's it brings it down to 6.5 or so


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Dec 21, 2013)

so some of the older leaves and the stem is quite pale, is this from lack of n in early veg????


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Dec 21, 2013)

so some of the leaves here look slightly burnt but pale. ?


----------



## FuckJeffGoldbloom (Dec 21, 2013)

Whats the temp? up some N


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Dec 21, 2013)

temp is outdoor and around 30c and the ferts is high n like 25-5-9 or something  I'm scared of burning them more. First soil grow I really want to go back to hydro lol


----------



## Pinworm (Dec 21, 2013)

That's just new growth (Neon Green - be stoked) 6.5 - 6.8ph is perfect for soil. Maybe a bit of a Mg Def. When did you flip? If it was less than a week ago, you can feed with some CaMG+ to keep her nice and green - Maybe a PK 13/14 around day 35 @ 4ml per gallon to keep her def proof. My two pesos.


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Dec 21, 2013)

thanks pin, they just started getting calmag yesterday  they wont be going into flower for about 2.5 months lol. thanks also fjg.


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Dec 21, 2013)

I was mainly worried about the older leaves bro


----------



## Pinworm (Dec 21, 2013)

LetsGetCritical said:


> thanks pin, they just started getting calmag yesterday  they wont be going into flower for about 2.5 months lol. thanks also fjg.


Np brother. I vote CaMG+ at 5ml per gallon every other watering in veg, all the way through the first 2 weeks of flwr ("the stretch"). Then focus on P-K levels.


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Dec 21, 2013)

cool bro. I followed your pk 13/14 advice with the northern lights


----------



## FuckJeffGoldbloom (Dec 21, 2013)

Yeah, in my situation i started with only 1 ml per gal then worked up, my tap is pretty good water, I been throwing little amounts of cal mag here and there, talking 1 ml per gal and there i hear the plants love it during flower?

Outdoor colors vary different to your eyes without those lights, remember the sunlight is a total different game mate! (not sure if your coming from indoor to our, but i thought that was the case)

Fuck


----------



## FuckJeffGoldbloom (Dec 21, 2013)

LetsGetCritical said:


> cool bro. I followed your pk 13/14 advice with the northern lights


Yeah Pin could you explain this to me a bit more, you mentioned it before i didnt understand.


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Dec 21, 2013)

yeah bro never done outdoor  so its a bit like my first grow (a bit) Anyway I saw my baby girl today and she is such a sweetheart, she gave daddy a big hug and kisses and she had a swim at the beach. She's so gorgeous. Me and her mum are getting on good too


----------



## Pinworm (Dec 21, 2013)

Top fed soil plants in something like FFOF or FFHF will usually show some N def in mid-late harvest, which is something we don't really mind seeing in a rapidly growing plant during flower. CaMg+ will balance the N def (yellowing). Affected leaves won't recover, but your buds will thank you....

Agreed about the outdoors. Have to keep in mind, I'm indoors. Running soil, and hydro. Hope I don't sound preachy or retarded, or anything. I've only been drinking for like 3-4 hours now.


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Dec 21, 2013)

nah u don't sound preachy nor retarded bro I appreciate your input muchly  enjoy the drinks, actually sounds like a plan its only 5pm (Saturday, im in the future I think) here haha


----------



## Pinworm (Dec 21, 2013)

FuckJeffGoldbloom said:


> Yeah Pin could you explain this to me a bit more, you mentioned it before i didnt understand.


Around the last week of the stretch, she's still N hungry from all the rapid growth - First 2 weeks of flowering ( Feed heavy with N ) - Then in week 3-4 she'll start to thirst for Potassium and Phosphorus. 

A PK 13/14 supplement basically does the same thing your CaMg+ would do for calcium and magnesium def, but for potassium and phosphorous (P-K) deficiencies. Around day 35 is perfect to feed a PK boost. 

In soil, I would only feed twice tops @ 2-4ml per gallon...
Hydro - 3ml pG for week 3 ONLY - then res change


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Dec 21, 2013)

this is the plan, after I take more cuttings , 32 head mainline like the other one


----------



## Pinworm (Dec 21, 2013)

Can't wait to see how she fairs. She looks like she'll have a monster structure. Stoked.


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Dec 21, 2013)

Pinworm said:


> Around the last week of the stretch, she's still N hungry from all the rapid growth - First 2 weeks of flowering ( Feed heavy with N ) - Then in week 3-4 she'll start to thirst for Potassium and Phosphorus.
> 
> A PK 13/14 supplement basically does the same thing your CaMg+ would do for calcium and magnesium def, but for potassium and phosphorous (P-K) deficiencies. Around day 35 is perfect to feed a PK boost.
> 
> ...


I fed 1ml/ltr (I think) at days 35 and 42


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Dec 21, 2013)

ok guys, thanks heaps  better go and eat something, have a great night


----------



## MD914 (Dec 21, 2013)

Hey you  Hoping your day went as planned yesterday...you haven't mentioned anything...


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Dec 21, 2013)

Nirvana Northern Lights Auto, I could look at pics of these all day lol , not too long now


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Dec 21, 2013)

that's the dwarf on the right, theres nothing to her just a lump of bud ....


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Dec 21, 2013)

LetsGetCritical said:


> Anyway I saw my baby girl today and she is such a sweetheart, she gave daddy a big hug and kisses and she had a swim at the beach. She's so gorgeous. Me and her mum are getting on good too


 it was great MD


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Dec 21, 2013)

"missy" second from left(top)


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Dec 21, 2013)

i'll be taking individual pics and weights when the time is right, its just a bit hard to move them at the moment  also want to do the 3 bigger nirvana vs the three bigger sensi weight comparisons that someone might find interesting but I don't see myself doing autos again for the foreseeable future. The plan is finish these up, finish the c99's, then 3x 600w digital lumatek/Philips son-t pia agro for flower, cooltubed 12 x Mr Nice Critical Haze 20litre hempy/mainline prob Canna nute line


----------



## MD914 (Dec 21, 2013)

LetsGetCritical said:


> it was great MD


   I'm SO happy for you


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Dec 21, 2013)

thankyou sweety, she melts my heart. I'll be seeing her for Christmas too  hope u are well and happy Christmas to you and yours MD


----------



## MD914 (Dec 21, 2013)

LetsGetCritical said:


> thankyou sweety, she melts my heart. I'll be seeing her for Christmas too  hope u are well and happy Christmas to you and yours MD


Thank you  I try to always be happy (even when I'm not) MY little girl keeps me that way


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Dec 21, 2013)

I have a confession , I'm a murderer. I killed all my free seeds including 2 akorn and 4 wwxskunk1. I feel ashamed and undeserved of my rep status(well I did before that but even more now ). I think it has something to do with the soil I tried to germ them in or God trying to tell me I have enough plants.


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Dec 21, 2013)

I'll go with the latter lol


----------



## unkle mouse (Dec 21, 2013)

I promise I will not tell nobody




LetsGetCritical said:


> I have a confession , I'm a murderer. I killed all my free seeds including 2 akorn and 4 wwxskunk1. I feel ashamed and undeserved of my rep status(well I did before that but even more now ). I think it has something to do with the soil I tried to germ them in or God trying to tell me I have enough plants.


----------



## SxIstew (Dec 21, 2013)

Time to play with my ketchup.

Peeked in a bit bro. Lookin good im back for now via mobile. Laptop will be replaced after christmas.


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Dec 21, 2013)

thanks stew, missed u


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Dec 21, 2013)

had an 'accident' . Dr. Critical


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Dec 21, 2013)

Final training done. final topping for 32 soon then I'll let her go.


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Dec 21, 2013)

...


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Dec 21, 2013)

she's about foot and half wide and 6inches tall


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Dec 22, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;1w7OgIMMRc4]http://youtu.be/1w7OgIMMRc4[/video] ...


----------



## SxIstew (Dec 22, 2013)

Merry fuck-miss to your avi bro. Lol. Bitches look good. Got me some seedlings lol. And jarsssss of bud.


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Dec 22, 2013)

haha, too lovely bro  Merry Christmas to you too. my god these nl smell sexy *sniffs fingers* -Sensi NL auto 6.5weeks


----------



## Fangule (Dec 22, 2013)

Looking good. You grow on Bro.

And enjoy your Holiday


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Dec 22, 2013)

thankyou my brother. Buon Natale !


----------



## Fangule (Dec 22, 2013)

LetsGetCritical said:


> she's about foot and half wide and 6inches tall View attachment 2937245


Bro maybe you have but i don't know you should do a LST thread.


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Dec 22, 2013)

ah im just a newb Fangule, just try my best


----------



## Fangule (Dec 22, 2013)

LetsGetCritical said:


> she's about foot and half wide and 6inches tall View attachment 2937245


How do you know when it's time to let them go? I started LST in bloom (like a noob). There still tied up.
LOL. Should I untie them?


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Dec 22, 2013)

make sure she gets fed but keep her tied up? (is that a girl?lol) Let them go? well the foundation is layed and I could top her for 32 now but I'll give her a few days and she will have 32 tops then as she goes skyward I will cut off all the new shoots but leave about a foot of growth at the end that will make 32 foot long buds (idk hehe) because there is no way but up now unless I start training it round in circles but then it might look like some retarded grapevine, or sideways but I don't want that. So some height now is fine, because I'm outside but if indoors I would prob flower her in two weeks with height being an issue with this strain I heard it stretches 4 times or so. Its going to get pretty big I suspect.


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Dec 22, 2013)

did that sound really drunk?


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Dec 22, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;RF0HhrwIwp0]http://youtu.be/RF0HhrwIwp0[/video] ...


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Dec 22, 2013)

disclaimer: the previous video may or may not be directly related to the previous image, and the little old man in said image may or may not be 'LetsGetCritical'


----------



## Fangule (Dec 22, 2013)

Just a lil . What you drinking?


----------



## Fangule (Dec 22, 2013)

LetsGetCritical said:


> did that sound really drunk?View attachment 2937474


What's this a BBW convention?


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Dec 22, 2013)

Pepsi and Caramel latte coffee drinks


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Dec 22, 2013)

Fangule said:


> What's this a BBW convention?


yeah bro lets fill up the next ten pages with fat girls.


----------



## Fangule (Dec 22, 2013)

LetsGetCritical said:


> Pepsi and Caramel latte coffee drinks


Carefull too much caffeine rots the teeth. And is the 2nd worse thing for your stomach. No. 1 is nicotine and no. 3 alcohol.


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Dec 22, 2013)

mUST be... ANDY time [video=youtube_share;-gbHOZveXSE]http://youtu.be/-gbHOZveXSE[/video]


----------



## Fangule (Dec 22, 2013)

Ok I'll go first,


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Dec 22, 2013)

mm yeah I smoke cigs too


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Dec 22, 2013)

Fangule said:


> Ok I'll go first,
> 
> 
> View attachment 2937479


ah bro she a featherweight


----------



## Fangule (Dec 22, 2013)

Like this Bro



O.K. lemme delete B4 my wife see's these.


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Dec 22, 2013)

View attachment 2937483 ...


----------



## Fangule (Dec 22, 2013)

Hey when do crystals start to show? More or less?


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Dec 22, 2013)

well some of mine trichs start about 2 weeks


----------



## Fangule (Dec 22, 2013)

So you think by 4 weeks there should be signs?


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Dec 22, 2013)

they'll come mate


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Dec 22, 2013)

some home grown talent. anyone like this???[video=youtube_share;nIxLJaeaXKw]http://youtu.be/nIxLJaeaXKw[/video]


----------



## unkle mouse (Dec 22, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P7-8fDKxxkk&list=PL737F0A2D1AAE3DEF

dammit to hell.. I wanna be a putter nerd I just aint,, love theses guys,, the old man is dead now, that is one beautiful woman.. IMO


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Dec 23, 2013)

still hoping these will yield an o each, not sure at this stage, anyway the c99's will make up for it Im sure


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Dec 23, 2013)

is soon as these nl autos are gone, within 2 weeks, I'm going to take four c99 cuttings and veg for two weeks after rooting, do outdoor 5 litre outdoor hempy and flower by putting them in a little tent inside at night and back out during the day


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Dec 23, 2013)

they will start flowering a month or something before the big girls


----------



## xGrimace (Dec 23, 2013)

Sounds like a plan!
Grow looking phenomenal.


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Dec 23, 2013)

ah its ok bro, these autos have disappointed a little, if I can get an ounce of most of them ill be very happy. That was the goal from the outset. I really believe that they would have done well under 20/4 in hydro and a single topping and I did make silly mistakes like transplanting once. Also, I started them very early and they really didn't get going for weeks, plus the direct sunlight thus far has been limited and they did stretch out a bit. The C99's however I think will shine. I have just topped the mainline one for 32 and am constantly tying the other one down. This journal will now focus on the C99's primarily.


----------



## dlftmyers (Dec 23, 2013)

LetsGetCritical said:


> still hoping these will yield an o each, not sure at this stage, anyway the c99's will make up for it Im sure View attachment 2938625View attachment 2938626View attachment 2938628


They look nice and healthy.........


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Dec 23, 2013)

C99 topped. transplant in a few days


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Dec 23, 2013)

theres still a slight bug prob out there


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Dec 23, 2013)

smells just like grapefruit


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Dec 23, 2013)

C99 Mainline, had it all how I wanted and was just tying the branch I slightly broke when the middle stem snapped , not too bad should be a good crop effect(?)has 32 tops now, I'll just leave her alone for a while , poor thing


----------



## dlftmyers (Dec 23, 2013)

LetsGetCritical said:


> C99 Mainline, had it all how I wanted and was just tying the branch I slightly broke when the middle stem snapped , not too bad should be a good crop effect(?)has 32 tops now, I'll just leave her alone for a while , poor thingView attachment 2939253View attachment 2939254View attachment 2939256


She looks tortured.... I bet she likes it lol...


----------



## Pinworm (Dec 23, 2013)

dlftmyers said:


> She looks tortured.... I bet she likes it lol...


[video=youtube;5nM_aPeOCOE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5nM_aPeOCOE[/video]


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Dec 23, 2013)

I don't think she 'likes' it when I snap her branches in half hahawhere the break was but I seen karate kid and she has strong root lol


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Dec 23, 2013)

torture chamber hahaha


----------



## Pinworm (Dec 23, 2013)

LetsGetCritical said:


> I don't think she 'likes' it when I snap her branches in half hahaView attachment 2939297where the break was but I seen karate kid and she has strong root lol


She'll get what you give her, and she'll like it..


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Dec 23, 2013)

torture stage completed i'll let her be for a while now


----------



## dlftmyers (Dec 23, 2013)

I snapped mine in the same spot and she recovered with no problem


----------



## Pinworm (Dec 23, 2013)

dlftmyers said:


> I snapped mine in the same spot and she recovered with no problem









I had to give my girls training bras. They loved it. Now I can bend 'em shake 'em, and twerk those cunts to my will...


If you split a stem, they'll bounce back within 12 hours. Just feed with some Superthrive, and they'll juss keep truckin'..


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Dec 23, 2013)

initially I was like, "fuck' but then I figured its probably a good thing. I remember yours dlft


----------



## dlftmyers (Dec 23, 2013)

Pinworm


> and twerk those cunts


....LMAO.............


----------



## Pinworm (Dec 23, 2013)

dlftmyers said:


> Pinworm ....LMAO.............



...........


----------



## dlftmyers (Dec 23, 2013)

LetsGetCritical said:


> initially I was like, "fuck' but then I figured its probably a good thing. I remember yours dlft


I still have that girl, She already flowered out and now I'm re-vegging her, It's kinda cool shes popping out new leaves right out of the small popcorn buds I left on her


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Dec 23, 2013)

twerk it....werk it ...hmm might make that my avi


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Dec 23, 2013)

hahaha..........


----------



## Pinworm (Dec 23, 2013)

propane and propane accessories never looked this secksy.


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Dec 23, 2013)

...................


----------



## Pinworm (Dec 23, 2013)

LetsGetCritical said:


> ...................



.........


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Dec 23, 2013)

fucken stop it guys this is a serious jernal


----------



## dlftmyers (Dec 23, 2013)




----------



## Pinworm (Dec 23, 2013)

LetsGetCritical said:


> fucken stop it guys this is a serious jernal


Buhahahahahaaaahahaha. I fucking love you right now.


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Dec 23, 2013)

hahahaha....haha (fkn ten character shit)


----------



## dlftmyers (Dec 23, 2013)

Pinworm said:


> View attachment 2939328
> .........


----------



## Pinworm (Dec 23, 2013)

dlftmyers said:


>


Holyfuckingshit! CLOSE!


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Dec 23, 2013)

never trust drunk guy to perform basic motor skill lolol


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Dec 23, 2013)

ok guys have to go do some things, please behave in my absence (or not) hahah


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Dec 23, 2013)

ok I'm scrapping previous plans, this one will be forced flowered in a week to ten days, transplant boxing day


----------



## dlftmyers (Dec 23, 2013)

What size pot do you have her in?


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Dec 23, 2013)

its only 20litres, i'll go to 42 litres like the mainline, id get it today but im waiting on my ph and ppm pens that are coming


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Dec 23, 2013)

the mainline had a massive root system when I transplanted her from same size a couple weeks back. Structurally, I'll just leave her the way she is and see what happens


----------



## dlftmyers (Dec 23, 2013)

I had mine in a 5 gallon smart pot 42 liters is like 11 gallons right?


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Dec 23, 2013)

im sick of fucking around I have to get my own place soon and then the fun will really start


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Dec 23, 2013)

think so yeah


----------



## dlftmyers (Dec 23, 2013)

LetsGetCritical said:


> think so yeah


I wish i had the room to go to a ten gallon pot, More roots=


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Dec 24, 2013)

transplant and turned into 16 head mainline ill let her recover and grow for a couple weeks now


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Dec 24, 2013)

...........


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Dec 24, 2013)

I just realised that someone was making that kitten 'twerk' by fully lifting it up by the tail in that gif I posted and since deleted. Now, I'm not a huge cat fan but I think that's a bit cruel


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Dec 24, 2013)

both c99 hybrid mainline 32 left, 16 right


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Dec 24, 2013)

took one cutting. Mr Sunshine's "ghetto cloner"


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Dec 24, 2013)

if anyone is interested the c99 x-line hybrid is 75% Cindy x 25% Maroc on one side and 50% Cindy x 50% Nevilles Haze on the other


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Dec 24, 2013)

Thanks Stew  merry Christmas bro


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Dec 24, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;x-CtLWb4wPQ]http://youtu.be/x-CtLWb4wPQ[/video] .... I do not condone this activity, this video is for illustration purposes only


----------



## SxIstew (Dec 24, 2013)

Merry Christmas to you too sir. Just sittin here dabbin away. Lol. I'll take one for you. Lol.


----------



## Pinworm (Dec 24, 2013)

SxIstew said:


> Merry Christmas to you too sir. Just sittin here dabbin away. Lol. I'll take one for you. Lol.View attachment 2939578View attachment 2939579View attachment 2939580


[video=youtube;J4Timiea8Y0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J4Timiea8Y0&amp;feature=fvwrel[/video]

Where'd everyone go? I feel like I just broke urinal code or something. lawls.


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Dec 24, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;HM_eb0vVo0k]http://youtu.be/HM_eb0vVo0k[/video] ....


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Dec 24, 2013)

...


----------



## reddiamond (Dec 24, 2013)

She's a cutie for sure mate  is it christmas day there yet, its 3.30pm here?


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Dec 24, 2013)

it is 11:36PM Christmas Eve


----------



## reddiamond (Dec 24, 2013)

So you're 8 hrs ahead of us then 
Hope you are seeing her tomorrow to spoil her rotten with lots of gifts from santa 
My son's coming over in about an hour with my 2 grandkids and staying for a couple of days so we will get to see the excited look on there faces tomorrow morning, the oldest is nearly 4 so this is the 1st year he really understands about santa and he's really excited the other is 18 months old .... i cant wait lol


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Dec 24, 2013)

ah that's awesome Red. I'm not seeing her tomorrow but boxing day and I have lots of presents for her, and she nrly 2.5 now so she will get Christmas a bit more now too, she's very bright  Much love Red. Enjoy Yourself


----------



## MD914 (Dec 24, 2013)

Merry Christmas LGC


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Dec 24, 2013)

posted this in md's journal by accident omg. Happy Christmas Everyone. Next Year I'm going to make a concerted effort to go through everyone's journal instead of fucking around so much  All the regular contributors to my journal as well as all my other friends even anzohaze and woody who refuse to be my friend lol, all the chats, support, offers of help, encouragement and understanding during some pretty tough times, the likes, the reps, pm's, love and humour I appreciate . I love u all. LGC


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Dec 24, 2013)

.............[video=youtube_share;Z1I-mWhPWkc]http://youtu.be/Z1I-mWhPWkc[/video]


----------



## Fangule (Dec 24, 2013)

Merry Xmass LGC. Enjoy your little angel. And thanks for all your help and support. God Bless.


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Dec 24, 2013)

thanks Fangule Merry Christmas to you too bro


----------



## dlftmyers (Dec 24, 2013)

Merry Christmas to you mate...


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Dec 24, 2013)

Merry Christmas dlft


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Dec 24, 2013)

fuck, just realised that was a plant hahahaha


----------



## unkle mouse (Dec 24, 2013)

Truly there s no depth nor height that the human spirit cannot master or endure
much love and respect,, unkle mouse was here
merry chirtmas





letsgetcritical said:


> .............[video=youtube_share;z1i-mwhpwkc]http://youtu.be/z1i-mwhpwkc[/video]


----------



## unkle mouse (Dec 24, 2013)

now that is a dam plant,,,,,, reeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee spect!!!!!



dlftmyers said:


> Merry Christmas to you mate...


----------



## unkle mouse (Dec 24, 2013)

back to school on embedding piss


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Dec 24, 2013)

not sure what embedding piss means... but Happy Christmas Uncle


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Dec 25, 2013)

.........................[video=youtube_share;7hyD2yAZFwE]http://youtu.be/7hyD2yAZFwE[/video]


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Dec 25, 2013)

nl autos


----------



## unkle mouse (Dec 25, 2013)

ain't that what it is called when you post a video directly to post? embed?.. or something like that,,,,,,,,piss was just a nice cuss word




LetsGetCritical said:


> not sure what embedding piss means... but Happy Christmas Uncle


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Dec 25, 2013)

for some reason the flash makes them look so dark but they are darker than I'd like. They haven't had nutes for a while now


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Dec 25, 2013)

there is an icon to the right of the photo icon there you insert the YouTube url


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Dec 25, 2013)

Merry Christmas  its not Christmas day here anymore


----------



## unkle mouse (Dec 25, 2013)

ok I will be trying that,, don't got a much time rite this minute,, just a quickie stopping by take a quick look around,, ya see my #4 plant pics?



LetsGetCritical said:


> there is an icon to the right of the photo icon there you insert the YouTube url


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Dec 25, 2013)

"missy" ..fucken get sand on them have to shake them off, .........The C99 has bounced back well from the stress yesterday. The cutting hasn't wilted at all and is standing upright


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Dec 25, 2013)

ill check them out uncle


----------



## unkle mouse (Dec 25, 2013)

all sativa right?


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Dec 25, 2013)

what's that uncle? C99?


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Dec 25, 2013)

Sativa dom but supposedly finishes in 55 days or something. The hybrid is currently sold out at attitude this could be my fault not sure (jk)


----------



## roseypeach (Dec 25, 2013)

Merry Christmas Critical!!!


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Dec 25, 2013)

oh wow. thankyou darling, merry Christmas and an awesome new year to you and your family Rosey


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Dec 26, 2013)

saw my girl today she's so bright, knows her entire abc, is potty trained and knows every colour. she's 2 yrs and 4 months  Daddy had a little swim with her at the beach and gave her presents. See her again on Saturday


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Dec 26, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;sNPnbI1arSE]http://youtu.be/sNPnbI1arSE[/video] ..


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Dec 26, 2013)

my c99 cutting in mr sunshine's ghetto cloner


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Dec 26, 2013)

if it lives (lol) it has its first two shoots from topping the mother, so I will top again for 4 and this will be in a 5 litre, maybe 10ltr not sure hempy bucket, Canna nutes/humic,fulvic and gibberellic acids,outdoors,with a special fine mesh to keep crap out, vegged until im satisfied prob 2-3 weeks and flowered. The 16 mainline will prob be flowered at the same time so prob 4 weeks from now and the 32 mainline will start naturally mid march I think. The NL's are very close now maybe 7 days


----------



## SxIstew (Dec 26, 2013)

View attachment 2941488 Fresh Hash??


----------



## roseypeach (Dec 26, 2013)

LetsGetCritical said:


> saw my girl today she's so bright, knows her entire abc, is potty trained and knows every colour. she's 2 yrs and 4 months  Daddy had a little swim with her at the beach and gave her presents. See her again on Saturday


aw man, that's awesome! glad you got to see your baby girl 



LetsGetCritical said:


> oh wow. thankyou darling, merry Christmas and an awesome new year to you and your family Rosey


you're very welcome  I hope you and your family have a blessed new year as well


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Dec 26, 2013)

thanks Rosey.  you can definitely find something to be happy about when u have a gorgeous child.


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Dec 26, 2013)

UncleJohnsBrand said:


> In the final stages the pistals of the bud become milky and that is how you know it is ready for 12/12 light phase for flowering.


[video=youtube_share;Otm4RusESNU]http://youtu.be/Otm4RusESNU[/video]


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Dec 26, 2013)

one of the Nirvana NL autos, NL don't smell much?


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Dec 26, 2013)

nearly all cloudy thrichs


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Dec 27, 2013)

sensi nl auto, rock hard


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Dec 27, 2013)

c99 32 mainline


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Dec 27, 2013)

leaving her alone now and she's going vertical I expect her to look like a decent bush in two weeks


----------



## xGrimace (Dec 27, 2013)

I like how you mainlined her, gonna be very easy to manage that!


----------



## MD914 (Dec 27, 2013)

LetsGetCritical said:


> one of the Nirvana NL autos, NL don't smell much?  View attachment 2942117View attachment 2942118


From what I've read...the northern lights are ideal for indoor BECAUSE of their subtle smell...so don't worry about that...it's normal 
Hope you had a great holiday with that precious little girl if yours


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Dec 28, 2013)

i'm pretty happy with the c99s and my little girl is so great, she's kissing me all the time, big hugs and going dada, dada all thhe time  going good with mum too. love u all


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Dec 28, 2013)

sorry md. I mean they REALLY smell  well I guess everything does the last couple weeks anyway and I spose there is a couple of em


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Dec 28, 2013)

Mr Sunshine's 'ghetto cloner tm' C99 cutting day 4. omg exciting


----------



## MD914 (Dec 28, 2013)

LetsGetCritical said:


> sorry md. I mean they REALLY smell  well I guess everything does the last couple weeks anyway and I spose there is a couple of em


Oh...DUH  I read they're supposed to not smell too much ...but yeah this late in the game it's probably a given


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Dec 28, 2013)

some nl , a smaller one chopped a few days ago


----------



## hydrogreen65 (Dec 28, 2013)

Looks delicious.


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Dec 28, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;y6qX8wkr7iI]http://youtu.be/y6qX8wkr7iI[/video] .....


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Dec 31, 2013)

c99 32 mainline , has some burn on lower leaf tips and slight bug damage otherwise is ok I think


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Dec 31, 2013)

the snap ........


----------



## reddiamond (Dec 31, 2013)

LetsGetCritical said:


> the snap ........View attachment 2946600



My 1st plant did that, i just supported the branch for a few days and it healed fine, i didn't even bother taping it up lol


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Dec 31, 2013)

I did wire her up bro but it started cutting in and I thought doing harm than good so I took it all off. It looked worse when it happened im not even worried bout it now, I like it


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Dec 31, 2013)

what time is it there red its couple hours off 2014 here, I feel im missing out on something ?  NEXT year bud


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Dec 31, 2013)

................


----------



## SxIstew (Dec 31, 2013)

LetsGetCritical said:


> ................View attachment 2946624


Still not there yet for some of us bro. Lol.. tonight though.


----------



## reddiamond (Dec 31, 2013)

LetsGetCritical said:


> what time is it there red its couple hours off 2014 here, I feel im missing out on something ?  NEXT year bud


It is currently 18:45 here mate, 5 1\4 hours to go 

Thanks for the rep mate ..... only 1 more green square to go


----------



## SxIstew (Dec 31, 2013)

I guess time travel is possible after all. To move forward in time i must fly to Australia. To move back in time i must fly from Australia back to the US. Lol


----------



## Pinworm (Dec 31, 2013)

Have a killer New years Heave, boyo. <3


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Dec 31, 2013)

Thanks Pin  it was quiet but I had some northern lights to keep me company


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Jan 1, 2014)

c99 32 mainline cropped in 16 places


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Jan 1, 2014)

standing upright 5 hours later


----------



## unkle mouse (Jan 1, 2014)

hey captain,, looks likes ya been doing some trimming, been about 10 days since I touched mine filled a bread bag when I did,, so ya think at this point for me I should wait my 2 weeks and trim just b4 flip or do it some now and a little then also?


----------



## unkle mouse (Jan 1, 2014)

I have surgical scissors


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Jan 1, 2014)

Northern Lights Auto, nice smell and smoke


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Jan 1, 2014)

either way buddy, I don't think it hurtz much


----------



## unkle mouse (Jan 1, 2014)

gimmie a few,, underneath pics in a minute and then you can see better ok?


----------



## unkle mouse (Jan 1, 2014)

I have no idea what to much bush is


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Jan 1, 2014)

unless its blocking budsites I wouldn't even worry about trimming or tucking. If its all under the budsites its helpful to the plant and doesn't need to be removed. my 16mainline looks bare but in two-three weeks it will look very bushy, but all the bud sites will be at the top


----------



## unkle mouse (Jan 1, 2014)

thank you,, I will let it grow


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Jan 1, 2014)

see my avi pic, they had a lot of trimming as young clones, but when they were at the point my c99's are now, I left all the leaves on. I only tucked/tied a few away if they were majorly blocking buds


----------



## unkle mouse (Jan 1, 2014)

I top out at 4 feet from the top of my buckets,, my light will be 10 inches top to bottom of lowest bulb,, I know US measurement's,,, any ways.. wrist to elbow now.. cannot go taller than wrist to shoulder,, got it?.. lol


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Jan 1, 2014)

mm there going to be considerably bigger in two weeks unkle. they are at that stage of explosive veg growth , I would imo consider flipping sooner rather than later to avoid potential height issues.


----------



## unkle mouse (Jan 1, 2014)

that is perzactly what I worried about


----------



## unkle mouse (Jan 1, 2014)

not really wanting at this point to do a complete remodel of the room,, I can,, I don't wanna


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Jan 1, 2014)

.flip em bro.....just inspect for any light leaks (important-must be completely light proof) keep veg nutes (n) up for first couple weeks , then worry about increasing p and k and possibly a pk13/14 boost at day 35.........


----------



## unkle mouse (Jan 1, 2014)

http://www.mjseedscanada.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/09/Blue-Cheese.jpg
here is the write up on this strain


----------



## unkle mouse (Jan 1, 2014)

here is the REAL write up no just the pic

http://www.mjseedscanada.com/products-page/blue-cheese/


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Jan 1, 2014)

I can only see a (sexy) pic, but I am familiar with strain expect at least a double height after flip


----------



## unkle mouse (Jan 1, 2014)

yea I have a 15-30-15, ready for flower


----------



## unkle mouse (Jan 1, 2014)

been vegging with 18-18-21


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Jan 1, 2014)

well im going to leave it up to you bro, just remember 100% light proof


----------



## unkle mouse (Jan 1, 2014)

why do all you big kids all ways push me to be a big kid too?
I don't wanna grow up..
yes sir 100% light proof
lol


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Jan 1, 2014)

just looking out for u bro


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Jan 1, 2014)

how is it that u are friends with finshaggy unkle, hehe


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Jan 1, 2014)

Yer main line is looking good. Been debating on trying this or going scrog on my next round.


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Jan 2, 2014)

omg are u finshaggy's dad.......???


----------



## MD914 (Jan 2, 2014)

LetsGetCritical said:


> omg are u finshaggy's dad.......???


Shhhh...stop saying that name!! I hear if you say it 3 times he will come  like Beetlejuice!


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Jan 2, 2014)

Finshaggy finshaggy finshaggy


----------



## MD914 (Jan 2, 2014)

LetsGetCritical said:


> Finshaggy finshaggy finshaggy View attachment 2948731


You ain't scared huh?!?! LMAO!!


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Jan 2, 2014)

Chronic Masterbator said:


> Yer main line is looking good. Been debating on trying this or going scrog on my next round.


Thanks bro


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Jan 2, 2014)

Finshaggy wont come here he's too busy inventing cool stuff


----------



## woody333333 (Jan 2, 2014)

LetsGetCritical said:


> Finshaggy wont come here he's too busy inventing cool stuff


gotta check out the empty bag tequila hash video


----------



## woody333333 (Jan 2, 2014)

LetsGetCritical said:


> Finshaggy wont come here he's too busy inventing cool stuff


talking about him tho is only making it worse........ google money


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Jan 2, 2014)

do u think this would be a nice tatt on my wrist ? im going to be famous like fin one day


----------



## woody333333 (Jan 2, 2014)

https://www.rollitup.org/marijuana-plant-problems/768426-new-pic-whats-problem.html


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Jan 2, 2014)

I don't see a problem ......


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Jan 2, 2014)

My two c99 mainlines, in their new home, loving the sun. The tap water here is 300pppm. These girls have been getting 600ppm feeds, Im going to start giving distilled water with calmag and nutes at maybe 400ppm.


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Jan 2, 2014)

Do you expect the empty spaces to fill out?


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Jan 2, 2014)

I might pull a few towards the middles to even them out bro. They are going a bit silly atm, cropping only slows them down for about 2 hours and they have knuckles everywhere but height isn't really an issue anymore.


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Jan 3, 2014)

I haven't tried mainlining yet. But done LST several times. I'll be watching to see how ya do.


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Jan 3, 2014)

this is my first soil , first outdoor and first sativa grow, so im keen to see how I go too bro.  I'll just be extremely pleased to see (any) harvest


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Jan 3, 2014)

I love sativas. Even though they take a lil longer flowering. They make up for it in weight.


----------



## mr sunshine (Jan 3, 2014)

How many heads do your main lined girls have homie?


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Jan 3, 2014)

bushy one has 32 and the other one has 16. I may take a few cuttings off the 32 one so may be 24 by flowering


----------



## unkle mouse (Jan 3, 2014)

we be doing the flip thing captain,, did ya see?


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Jan 3, 2014)

good news bro. .....


----------



## mr sunshine (Jan 3, 2014)

How many more months do you have to go? If u have enough time topping or taking a few cuttings will make more heads. They look nice I'm gunna mainline in a few weeks.


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Jan 3, 2014)

cheers bro, I just realised that I can take cuttings without losing mains... Nugs says 16 is the most efficient but in a recent experiment did really well off a 22 or 24 (cant recall.) so I may do two 24's. I'll top the other one soon for 32. They have 2.5 months to go assuming I let them flower naturally. One may not get that far, Im considering force flowering one keeping in tent at night in a few weeks


----------



## mr sunshine (Jan 3, 2014)

Yea the sativas gunna need a head start. I'm planning a 42 head minimum per plant next year 32 heads has bin my average when I grow outdoor I mostly do a lot of fiming. I like that mainline tho ill start with that then fim regularly mabey like 5 branches a week get it all take a 3 week break then hit half of it again! I love a plant with a shitload of head's!


----------



## unkle mouse (Jan 3, 2014)

question time about MAINLINING,, I have 4 of mine at 16 tops , for an indoor grow/ cfl with a limited amount of height,, am I good?,, could I maybe go more? or just let it ride?,, I can always re-weight the branches a little bit if need be


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Jan 3, 2014)

if you have already flipped I wouldn't do any more topping, though I'm sure more tops would help reduce stretch (someone correct me) I'd say an even canopy is perfect for cfl's because you don't need lots of light penetration. Not sure If im making sense


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Jan 3, 2014)

plus im sure your strain isn't a huge stretcher anyway (again I may be wrong) I wouldn't mess with them anymore unk just let them do their thing


----------



## mr sunshine (Jan 3, 2014)

Yes sir an even canopy is best for any situation I would not top fim or in general cut my plant during flower. All the stress imo should be taken during veg with at least a week to recoperate before flowering outdoor and maby like two weeks for indoor.with 16 heads your fine good job that's a lot of donky dicks!


----------



## unkle mouse (Jan 3, 2014)

thank you both,, 
the fucking picture thing driving me crazy,,, from the reply box version doesn't show the pic until i hit post,, I will sooner or later figure it out


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Jan 3, 2014)

that's strange. so u hit the pic icon "insert image" upload file from computer and the blue bar fills up and then theres no picture in reply box?


----------



## unkle mouse (Jan 3, 2014)

yep that is exactly what happens,, just did it on my page



LetsGetCritical said:


> that's strange. so u hit the pic icon "insert image" upload file from computer and the blue bar fills up and then theres no picture in reply box?


----------



## ButchyBoy (Jan 3, 2014)

I have had that happen many times with pics. After uploading it just disappears then appears at the bottom of the post after posting. After it disappears from the reply box, I hit CTRL Z and it is back in the reply box.


----------



## ButchyBoy (Jan 3, 2014)

The girl's are looking great Crit!!

There was a question a couple of pages back about whether the middle will fill in... Yep! You won't even know there is no plant in the middle as it will fill in like a bush. I used that space on my last one to spread the tops apart.


----------



## unkle mouse (Jan 3, 2014)

thank you sir,, will be giving that a try 




ButchyBoy said:


> I have had that happen many times with pics. After uploading it just disappears then appears at the bottom of the post after posting. After it disappears from the reply box, I hit CTRL Z and it is back in the reply box.


----------



## TokaLot (Jan 3, 2014)

Chronic Masterbator said:


> I love sativas. Even though they take a lil longer flowering. They make up for it in weight.


If you were to veg the Indicas for the extra time the Sativas flower so they all end at the same time that would make the indicas a lil bigger and you would have about the same weight!


----------



## ThorGanjason (Jan 3, 2014)

Lgc- those Cinderella's look fucking awesome! Why am I not surprised? I've been really wanting to try that strain. Those manifolds look great.

And I would totally get the tattoo. Tramp stamp style.


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Jan 4, 2014)

im getting the tatt bro  and thank you


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Jan 4, 2014)

ButchyBoy said:


> The girl's are looking great Crit!!
> 
> There was a question a couple of pages back about whether the middle will fill in... Yep! You won't even know there is no plant in the middle as it will fill in like a bush. I used that space on my last one to spread the tops apart.


thanks BB


----------



## MD914 (Jan 4, 2014)

Hey! How's Missy doing? Haven't seen pics lately...did you already chop her?


----------



## xGrimace (Jan 4, 2014)

You have any other tatts lgc?


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Jan 4, 2014)

xGrimace said:


> You have any other tatts lgc?


a few bro. I have a serious question. I have mites, not a huge amount(but I have been spraying) on the undersides of c99's leaves. I sprayed with Thiamethoxam based " RESOLVA, liquid concentrate Bug Killer" foliar again today but is neem oil foliar to undersides a good treatment? or is there other methods? are they hard to eliminate and will I have problems in flower? if anyone can help i'd be much appreciative, thanks .Also MD All the NL's been chopped, dried and jarred up.


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Jan 4, 2014)

..................... these fuckers have mainly been attacking the 32 c99 and left the nl's completely alone


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Jan 4, 2014)

Topped the 16 c99 for 32 yesterday also


----------



## mr sunshine (Jan 5, 2014)

I would use the neem .azamax and whatever else you can get your hands on maby also some tangle foot around the base of main stem hit them as hard as you can before they start flowering maybe also some sm 90! Treat the soil to! They look good tho bro great job!


----------



## xGrimace (Jan 5, 2014)

O Yes I see them mites. Keep using the neem oil until they are completely gone, you could even submerge your plant in a neem solution if you can do that. I've also heard mighty wash was a good product.
Glad they showed up now though instead of in flower, would be much harder to rid them and not damage your flowers.


----------



## MD914 (Jan 5, 2014)

I'd use the neem oil with a couple drops of dish soap in a spray bottle with water...maybe sprinkle some diatomaceous earth around the top of your soil after....just don't overdo it...I hate to spray all those chemicals on the ladies...


----------



## reddiamond (Jan 5, 2014)

Thats sucks mate, I've never had them but i read that they are a growers worse nightmare 
I read that neem oil is supposed to be good and can be used on flowering plants too but luckily you are still vegging so hit them hard with whatever you use .. good luck bro


----------



## ButchyBoy (Jan 5, 2014)

I had good results using the Neem and water mix on mites and actually got rid of them! I purchased a gallon of Mighty Wash that I use on clones before I donate them to a friend of mine and it works awesome, it just cost's an arm and a leg at $45 per gallon.

I feel for you, they look wonderful!!


----------



## Cascadian (Jan 5, 2014)

mr sunshine said:


> I would use the neem .azamax and whatever else you can get your hands on maby also some tangle foot around the base of main stem hit them as hard as you can before they start flowering maybe also some sm 90! Treat the soil to! They look good tho bro great job!


I agree with all of this, had mites on this grow and used neem (as a soil drench only), azamax, spinosad, and very strong habanero spray alternating a different product every 3 days. Haven't seen a mite in over a month. 

You probably already have one but get a good pump sprayer with a wand on it, makes getting under all the leaves way easier. 
Sorry you got mites but sounds like you spotted them early, good luck.


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Jan 6, 2014)

thanks guys, well ive been spraying and drenching and inspecting and today I found only a couple of stragglers. But I know they lay eggs. You can see the damage mainly on the bigger girl. I'm not going to flower until I get them under control, but I am determined to wipe them out. Here are the girls today  love u all , Crit


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Jan 6, 2014)

the one I initially called a pathetic runt on the left lol.(although we did take 20 cuttings off the other one) Both alternating and showing female preflowers now too


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Jan 6, 2014)

[video=youtube_share;Gg4Xsbbt4go]http://youtu.be/Gg4Xsbbt4go[/video]


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Jan 6, 2014)

Has anyone heard from mr vega????. I hope he's fine.....


----------



## MD914 (Jan 6, 2014)

LetsGetCritical said:


> Has anyone heard from mr vega????. I hope he's fine.....


No...he hasn't logged in for a while...hoping he's ok because he was going through some stuff...


----------



## xGrimace (Jan 6, 2014)

Was he talking about transporting weed?


----------



## MD914 (Jan 6, 2014)

xGrimace said:


> Was he talking about transporting weed?


No??? I don't think so


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Jan 7, 2014)

lol. he just vanished


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Jan 7, 2014)

C99 32 mainline, no sign of mites today , big feed last night


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Jan 7, 2014)

the orange shit is ground cinnamon, I also have set up sticky tape traps around the perimeters of pots and stems and I shall get some neem oil and organic soap spray soon .


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Jan 7, 2014)

smaller C99 32 mainline , trained her back inwards yesterday, was getting a bit wide for me


----------



## Cascadian (Jan 7, 2014)

Still looking really healthy. I think I can see some of the minor mite damage on pic 2 of the c99 32. 

I think I jinxed myself when I said I hadn't seen a mite in over a month. Just noticed one plant had mites on one half of the lower branches... took about 50 days for the bastards to come out of hibernation. About 7-10 days from harvest so just cut most mite infested leaves off and will let them go. 

Keep hitting them even after you think they have been beat! They earned the nickname the "Borg" for a damn good reason. Not sure if I will ever get them eradicated. 

I wish a slow, painful, agonizing death to your mites!


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Jan 8, 2014)

Thanks Cas, yeah there is definitely some damage there, I have the feeling they are pretty resilient fuckers but I have a course of action and apparently there are some safe products u can use up to two weeks til harvest, I think it would have been more of an issue if indoors. I'm excited to see how these c99 will go, i'll put the bigger one into flower within 2 weeks  If she's 18 inch at flip hopefully she will stay under 5 foot. 4-5 would be ok for me


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Jan 8, 2014)

she is 28 inches wide and 11 inches in height currently


----------



## reddiamond (Jan 8, 2014)

LetsGetCritical said:


> no sign of mites today


Nice to here mate, keep up the treatment to get any eggs that hatch too


----------



## MD914 (Jan 8, 2014)

Looking forward to seeing these two monsters finish up...should be pretty crazy


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Jan 8, 2014)

haha its going to be quite interesting at least  actually might set a date for the bigger one now, I'll say January 24. She should finish up early April. The other one can veg on for a bit


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Jan 8, 2014)

very light on interweb credit and im not buying any for a week so I will have some nice pics then


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Jan 8, 2014)

very unintentional sticky tape/cinnamon and fat stem tortured man pic....lol


----------



## xGrimace (Jan 8, 2014)

Dude,





Handling nature n shit 
Now back to business


----------



## MD914 (Jan 12, 2014)

Hey LGC...where ya at? Hope everything's ok...you make me nervous when you disappear for too long


----------



## reddiamond (Jan 13, 2014)

MD914 said:


> Hey LGC...where ya at? Hope everything's ok...you make me nervous when you disappear for too long


He said he was low on internet credit and would be back in a week or so, looking forward to the pic update after not seeing them for a while i expect them to be monsters 



LetsGetCritical said:


> very light on interweb credit and im not buying any for a week so I will have some nice pics then


----------



## MD914 (Jan 13, 2014)

reddiamond said:


> He said he was low on internet credit and would be back in a week or so, looking forward to the pic update after not seeing them for a while i expect them to be monsters


You know...I read that but apparently didn't READ that!  Oops!


----------



## reddiamond (Jan 13, 2014)

MD914 said:


> You know...I read that but apparently didn't READ that!  Oops!


All depends on what you were smoking at the time


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Jan 15, 2014)

back online in a few hours guys with some pics


----------



## reddiamond (Jan 16, 2014)

Nice to see ya mate, hope they haven't been scorched in that heatwave you're having out there ... on the uk news it said parts of oz reached 46c


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Jan 16, 2014)

the 'smaller' 32 mainline c99 not so much affected by mites


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Jan 16, 2014)

both together


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Jan 16, 2014)

No sign of mites but they are going to get a neem oil treatment today and go into flower next Friday, the smaller one maybe earlier. There is mite damage to the bigger one , burns and light leaves but new growth looks ok. I lowered nutes last water and I don't think they liked it so back to usual strength next time. They are at 27" wide and 13" high and 25" wide and 11" high respectively. Also I am copying and pasting pics wont let me upload normally???


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Jan 16, 2014)

fuck I press select files and it doesn't do anything lol


----------



## SxIstew (Jan 16, 2014)

Holy Jesus fuck me silly those look SPECTACULAR!!!!!!!!


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Jan 16, 2014)

LGC filling out nicely! I knew you would rock out again. I have neem oil but thinking of shifting to predatory spider mites.


----------



## FuckJeffGoldbloom (Jan 16, 2014)

LetsGetCritical said:


> fuck I press select files and it doesn't do anything lol


This has been happening to me also, have to upload, their "analog" way one at a time, click basic uploader in the bottom right corner of the upload box...


Looking awesome mate

FJG


----------



## reddiamond (Jan 16, 2014)

LetsGetCritical said:


> fuck I press select files and it doesn't do anything lol


Its all fucked up mate, use the basic uploader or "manage attachments" further down the page


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Jan 16, 2014)

even the basic uploader and manage attachments aren't doin it for me haha, I have to copy and paste


----------



## MD914 (Jan 16, 2014)

Hey LGC! Looking good! Can't wait to see these girls blow up


----------



## MD914 (Jan 16, 2014)

Christmas is over...cough cough...avatar...cough cough


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Jan 16, 2014)

hey you  I am too, I'm really interested to see how they go , they have ridiculous roots and the individual top stems look like they will thicken up nice the next couple weeks so hoping for something pretty good. I'm going to take 4 big cuttings off each before Friday so they will be mainlined 28.


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Jan 16, 2014)

hahaha, il change it lol


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Jan 16, 2014)

I'm also spending heaps of time with bub and gf, calls every day and moving closer to them soon. I just cant live there  also turns out ex didn't dob me in for the plants they smelt them from outside but that's history anyway.


----------



## MD914 (Jan 16, 2014)

LetsGetCritical said:


> I'm also spending heaps of time with bub and gf, calls every day and moving closer to them soon. I just cant live there


Thats good news LGC...I'm happy for you...just be careful...if we can burn you once and get away with it...we'll really TORCH your ass on the second round...watch your back!!


----------



## DCobeen (Jan 16, 2014)

sweet all im waiting for my c99's fem's to arrive. long journey to usa. so Blueberry and Bubblegum are 6 days into it and already they are loving life but im sure of the 9 ill loose 4 to being male. im glad the human race isnt like the cannibus world lmao. Trying air injection soil with cfl and led so lets see if indoors i can do better than outdoors.
Outdoors was 7.5 out of 10 in my book i want 9 indooors


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Jan 16, 2014)

I will. Thanks MD


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Jan 16, 2014)

DCobeen said:


> sweet all im waiting for my c99's fem's to arrive. long journey to usa. so Blueberry and Bubblegum are 6 days into it and already they are loving life but im sure of the 9 ill loose 4 to being male. im glad the human race isnt like the cannibus world lmao. Trying air injection soil with cfl and led so lets see if indoors i can do better than outdoors.
> Outdoors was 7.5 out of 10 in my book i want 9 indooors


hey. welcome. are these Female Seeds C99? theoretically outdoor really should be much better than indoor but I didn't have to worry about so many bugs and neighbours. I miss indoor. I'll be starting in three-four months


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Jan 16, 2014)

Preparing the little dark room. The door can be opened when its dark, there's no lights outside and I made a curtain inside the room . Had to silicone around the roof and disinfect everything


----------



## Cascadian (Jan 16, 2014)

Nice work on the dark room, I was wondering how you were going to control the light schedule for flowering. 

Like the Avatar BTW...


----------



## mr sunshine (Jan 16, 2014)

Your plants look beautiful. Great job!


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Jan 16, 2014)

thanks guys. want to see them flower now tho lol. patience I guess


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Jan 16, 2014)

I don't treat myself often, but when I do... fuck yeah  (two marshmallow go in the coffee)


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Jan 17, 2014)

Why cant one like ones own post ?


----------



## MD914 (Jan 17, 2014)

LetsGetCritical said:


> I don't treat myself often, but when I do... fuck yeah  (two marshmallow go in the coffee)


Decisions...decisions...


----------



## ButchyBoy (Jan 17, 2014)

I am not a sweet coffee drinker. We picked up a Keurig last weekend because the wife just had to have one. I'm not impressed with the flavors available so I use the reusable K-cup and my sumatra!

Nice cork collection!! Ours is bigger...


----------



## ButchyBoy (Jan 17, 2014)

Oh... Loving the bondage!!!!!! Hells yes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Jan 17, 2014)

Morning Sunshine


----------



## mr sunshine (Jan 17, 2014)

Owwww your to kind!!!!


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Jan 17, 2014)

just for you my bro


----------



## mr sunshine (Jan 17, 2014)

Dam lgc she looks crazy love the canopy control. Its like a perfect dome how many heads does she have?


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Jan 17, 2014)

30 now bud I've taken 2 cuttings off her yesterday, that's all I'll take I think and put her in the dark in couple of days. did find a couple of mites before I sprayed them yesterday , I'm a bit concerned but could I just keep hitting her with a preventative like this soap shit I can get?


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Jan 17, 2014)

its very hot and dry here for example today will be near 40c .


----------



## mr sunshine (Jan 17, 2014)

Yea you can spray them with an organic soap type thing. I would recommend sm 90 if you can get it!spray some hardcore insect killer around the area you keep your plants. And wipe off as many as you can with a napkin one napkin per leaf its a bitch but its very effective!


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Jan 17, 2014)

ok cool thanks il see if I can get it and do the wiping thing. I only see one or two here or there but I know how they can multiply


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Jan 17, 2014)

can only get sm90 from states


----------



## mr sunshine (Jan 17, 2014)

Does amazon deliver to Australia?


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Jan 17, 2014)

yeah I can buy all the states stuff off ebay but the postage cost is prohibitive. The local hydro shops may stock it I bought some calimagic recently so maybe they do


----------



## mr sunshine (Jan 17, 2014)

As long as you check them daily you will be fine. Sm90 is cool you can use it during flower it smells pretty good to


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Jan 17, 2014)

just wiped down every single individual leaf and put her in the dark. Its 2pm here so she'll get 17 hours straight then out at 7am and in at 6:45pm every day


----------



## ButchyBoy (Jan 18, 2014)

She looks wonderful!! 

When I had my outdoor grow last summer I sprayed the ground around the plants with Serenade I believe and the plant's themselves with Neem oil. It seemed to keep the mites at bay. Nasty little fawkers!!!!


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Jan 18, 2014)

thanks b. all her new growth is quite lime green. I guess its normal but I will up her ppm to 900 this first week and add calmag


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Jan 18, 2014)

C99 32 Mainline still in veg


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Jan 18, 2014)

have to cut some of those lower shoots off she's growing pretty quick I think I only did it a few days ago. She's still not quite right, the mites did a bit of damage, I'm going to give her a few days at least.


----------



## MD914 (Jan 18, 2014)

LetsGetCritical said:


> C99 32 Mainline still in veg


Cant see the pic...


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Jan 18, 2014)

? I can. there's 2


----------



## MD914 (Jan 18, 2014)

LetsGetCritical said:


> ? I can. there's 2


All I can see is 2 boxes


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Jan 18, 2014)

..


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Jan 18, 2014)

..


----------



## MD914 (Jan 18, 2014)

LetsGetCritical said:


> ..


She looks like a big eater... How big is that pot?


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Jan 18, 2014)

42 litres (11gall?) do you think she looks hungry? I'm going to up nutes next to 900


----------



## MD914 (Jan 18, 2014)

LetsGetCritical said:


> 42 litres (11gall?) do you think she looks hungry? I'm going to up nutes next to 900


More like 12.5 (I THINK) She looks a little hungry to me...are you gonna transplant to a larger container? Like uh...I dunno...maybe a BATHTUB?!?!


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Jan 18, 2014)

yeah the mites suck all the goodness out I think lol. No, I'm going to put it into flower by Friday. Is 42 litre not enough if I do that


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Jan 18, 2014)

42litre is 11.09 gallon


----------



## MD914 (Jan 18, 2014)

LetsGetCritical said:


> 42litre is 11.09 gallon


My bad  (I DID google it though)


----------



## MD914 (Jan 18, 2014)

LetsGetCritical said:


> yeah the mites suck all the goodness out I think lol. No, I'm going to put it into flower by Friday. Is 42 litre not enough if I do that


I personally think she'd do much better in a larger container...she's gonna stretch...ALOT...and I've become a believer in having plenty of root space. You gotta consider as much as you have going on above the soil...you need room for all those roots to support that. I'm still new to this so I may be talking outta my ass......But I would def get her in a larger container before the flip 
How long has she been in that one? You may find it easier to keep her fed in a larger pot too...IMO


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Jan 18, 2014)

well I think they went from 10litre to 20 litre to 42litre a few weeks ago. And I have to be able to move them in and out which is already a struggle because they must weigh 60kg wet, and I've already put the other one in flower so im not sure


----------



## MD914 (Jan 18, 2014)

LetsGetCritical said:


> well I think they went from 10litre to 20 litre to 42litre a few weeks ago. And I have to be able to move them in and out which is already a struggle because they must weigh 60kg wet, and I've already put the other one in flower so im not sure


Like I said...talking outta my ass......my big girls are in 18 gallon containers but I wouldn't move them even if the cops were coming for dinner 
Your girls just look SO DAMN BIG


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Jan 18, 2014)

not really. I'd love to have them in 100 litre drums but its just not practicable. I just cant wait to go back to hempy to be honest


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Jan 18, 2014)

they aren't really that big I just, like, use the zoom button


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Jan 18, 2014)

i'm actually fairly certain that if I had realised I had mites earlier and taken action they would be substantially larger


----------



## lospsi (Jan 19, 2014)

Looking great Lgc, Top plants from a Super newbie! hehm! What was your experience with autos? I am thinking Auto mazar and think different for next run cause i don't have the space i need for the "normal" plants.


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Jan 19, 2014)

thanks lospsi. I think the autos were a bit of fun and surely would have done a LOT better indoors and with a little training especially the automazar. I'm sure there are good outdoor auto strains but I'll stick with the photo's now.


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Jan 20, 2014)

Nighty night sexy


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Jan 20, 2014)

stays outside. this one suffers from heat stress, im not sure if this has to do with the mite damage and defol, its been nr 40c last few days


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Jan 20, 2014)

Going to put her into flower on Sunday, So they will be a week apart. 32 mainline (above) individual top


----------



## mr sunshine (Jan 20, 2014)

Rep power 108...is that good lgc???


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Jan 20, 2014)

yes its 16 more than me so rep me please (anyone)


----------



## mr sunshine (Jan 20, 2014)

I tried it says i must spread some around before i can rep you!! Thats crazy i thought u would've had way more rep power then me because you help people out and well you know i just insult them....


----------



## mr sunshine (Jan 20, 2014)

I got my plants into pots i gotta set up a grow box so i can seperate one or two from the pack and play that usher u wanted!!!


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Jan 20, 2014)

this is a serious journal man, can u not talk usher here please. Lets jack someone elses thread and talk about that


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Jan 20, 2014)

mr sunshine said:


> I tried it says i must spread some around before i can rep you!! Thats crazy i thought u would've had way more rep power then me because you help people out and well you know i just insult them....


yeah but you funny as fuck so its no surprise haha ​


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Jan 20, 2014)

what the fuck is going on with riu cant post pics get this fucken security captacha shit every two posts and its being sooooooooo slow awwwwwwww


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Jan 20, 2014)

when I was about 19, I bought this little red sporty car, and used to play this really loud, I was very cool back then [video=youtube_share;o3IWTfcks4k]http://youtu.be/o3IWTfcks4k[/video]


----------



## mr sunshine (Jan 20, 2014)

Lmao ok ok i wont speak another word about usher..doesn't matter how great the guy is ill leave usher out of this thread im being serious ill never mention this guy ever again!sorry i brought him up


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Jan 20, 2014)

an "error occurred" when I tried to like previous post, sorry. mmm abs


----------



## mr sunshine (Jan 20, 2014)

I was trippin out at number of posts you got lgc almost 5 k ...


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Jan 20, 2014)

yeah mostly bullshit. but I get my free seeds voucher at 5,000 yay!


----------



## mr sunshine (Jan 20, 2014)

Nice!!where u able to fend off the mites??


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Jan 20, 2014)

very few stragglers. I couldn't get neem oil I got some paraffin oil based and it stained some of the leaves. Today I made a concoction of about 10 hot chilli's and 3 cloves of garlic and some cinnamon powder and a drop of dish soap. Also did some research and found I could have bought 1000 predatory mites locally but its only 2 plants so I'm going to just stay vigilant and inspect daily.


----------



## MD914 (Jan 20, 2014)

mr sunshine said:


> lmao ok ok i wont speak another word about usher..doesn't matter how great the guy is ill leave usher out of this thread im being serious ill never mention this guy View attachment 2968188ever again!sorry i brought him up


yummy!!!


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Jan 20, 2014)

would anyone like to see my abs?


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Jan 20, 2014)

...


----------



## unkle mouse (Jan 20, 2014)

don't move,, let me go get my lotion,, lmfao,,,,,


LetsGetCritical said:


> ...


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Jan 20, 2014)

its not me im way fatter than that


----------



## MD914 (Jan 20, 2014)

LetsGetCritical said:


> would anyone like to see my abs?


Do they look like Ushers? 
Anytime you guys wanna jack a thread to discuss Ushers abs please click the box in the lower left hand corner  K Thanks


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Jan 20, 2014)

mmm abs


----------



## MD914 (Jan 20, 2014)

LetsGetCritical said:


> mmm abs


Thank you


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Jan 20, 2014)

OMG im going to have to post all new pics of the girls tomorrow because they are going to get lost in between ushers sexy abs. damn


----------



## unkle mouse (Jan 20, 2014)

yall just had to make me go and do this didn't ya,,,,

lmao


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Jan 20, 2014)

...............


----------



## MD914 (Jan 20, 2014)

unkle mouse said:


> yall just had to make me go and do this didn't ya,,,,
> 
> lmao


Kinda rude posting random shit on another persons thread don't ya think?  
Can I have Usher back please?!?!


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Jan 20, 2014)

no uncles cool  were good friends md


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Jan 20, 2014)

[video=youtube_share;t5XNWFw5HVw]http://youtu.be/t5XNWFw5HVw[/video]omg like totally usherfest


----------



## MD914 (Jan 20, 2014)

LetsGetCritical said:


> no uncles cool  were good friends md


NOOO...I was joking...I WINKED for Gods sake  I just wanted Usher back...LMAO


----------



## xGrimace (Jan 20, 2014)

Damn your so mean


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Jan 20, 2014)

did he fill that pool with petrol. wtf?


----------



## unkle mouse (Jan 20, 2014)

not to worry.. he is my CAPTIAN
meaning my MMJ growing mentor



MD914 said:


> Kinda rude posting random shit on another persons thread don't ya think?
> Can I have Usher back please?!?!


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Jan 20, 2014)

I mean, er I didn't notice the burning girl in the pool all those many other times I watched that clip lol


----------



## MD914 (Jan 20, 2014)

unkle mouse said:


> not to worry.. he is my CAPTIAN


Really...I was just teasing....I only wanted Usher back... Sorry for the misunderstanding


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Jan 20, 2014)

this journals getting a bit out of control guys, time to visit md's journal lol


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Jan 20, 2014)

no its all good m. lol.


----------



## unkle mouse (Jan 20, 2014)

I answered ur question on my thread


----------



## SxIstew (Jan 20, 2014)

I do my best to keep clutter from Grow-Journal section threads. You can always start a Discussion thread about this one I believe in a sub forum here. Not 100% on that though buddy. 
Plants look great. Cant wait to see the massive colas on some trained autos.


----------



## SxIstew (Jan 20, 2014)

And here's a joke for ya too.


Just when we started believing all bitches couldn't be trained. Your autos are first, my girlfriend is second. Haha


----------



## mr sunshine (Jan 20, 2014)

Sorry about the whole usher thing didn't know it was gunna get that out of hand!!


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Jan 20, 2014)

no its not your fault and I was joking about getting out of hand haha


----------



## mr sunshine (Jan 20, 2014)

What time is it over there ????


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Jan 20, 2014)

12 midday, will be something like 37c today


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Jan 20, 2014)

just found out an old friend was involved in a car accident and spent most of last year in hospital. hug your loved ones you never know., be safe everyone.


----------



## mr sunshine (Jan 20, 2014)

LetsGetCritical said:


> 12 midday, will be something like 37c today


Im from the future.....sorry lgc but your living in the past brother!..


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Jan 21, 2014)

its Tuesday 4:30pm here


----------



## mr sunshine (Jan 21, 2014)

O shit you win!!!


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Jan 21, 2014)

yes, I do ..


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Jan 21, 2014)

todays pic. the big one starting to put on some colour and the smaller one I can see some hairs forming day 3


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Jan 21, 2014)

..


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Jan 21, 2014)

foliar fed the big one with seaweed extract last night also


----------



## Fangule (Jan 21, 2014)

How goes it LGC? Looking good. I may get some liquid kelp today. I need bigger pots also. I had 2 100 plus day plants in 2 gallon pots AKA 8 L.


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Jan 21, 2014)

they are both in flower now the big one just went in the dark. im looking for own place so want them done.


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Jan 21, 2014)

Fangule said:


> How goes it LGC? Looking good. I may get some liquid kelp today. I need bigger pots also. I had 2 100 plus day plants in 2 gallon pots AKA 8 L.


hey buddy, how are you? I like the bigger pots but they are hard to move lol


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Jan 21, 2014)

dark room


----------



## mikek420 (Jan 21, 2014)

Looking great.
Im loving the c99 I will have to get some if it taste like pineapple and citrus like I read. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Fangule (Jan 21, 2014)

Hey LGC do clones sometimes show sex B4 12/12?


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Jan 21, 2014)

thanks Mike, I'd go the reg c99 not the x-line, just on some reviews, but my opinion may change in a few weeks. Fangule, you mean if you took a clone from a mother showing no signs would it show before 12/12? I think so just like the mother, don't quote me  these were showing sex weeks ago.


----------



## Fangule (Jan 21, 2014)

I was wondering cause one clone Femed out on me @ 23 days. How many weeks for flower on that C99? Is it indica?


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Jan 21, 2014)

this c99 is the x-line hybrid outdoor version that has early finishing selection nevilles haze and maroc in it. The straight c99 and this version are both sativa dom and supposedly finish in less than 56 days I think


----------



## mr sunshine (Jan 21, 2014)

Fangule said:


> Hey LGC do clones sometimes show sex B4 12/12?


Yes sir it will show sex when its mature enough to be pollinated or produce pollin if its a male!!


----------



## Fangule (Jan 21, 2014)

mr sunshine said:


> Yes sir it will show sex when its mature enough to be pollinated or produce pollin if its a male!!


 Cool just to add I had a plant 11 weeks and didn't show sex. Ended up dying on me.


----------



## mr sunshine (Jan 21, 2014)

It could of bin a nitrogen overload sometimes even if you switch the lights the nitrogen can stall flowering!


----------



## mr sunshine (Jan 21, 2014)

LetsGetCritical said:


> dark room


You got some sexy ladies that mainline is sick'!!


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Jan 21, 2014)

I hope this I getten about one ounce dried this my gole


----------



## Fangule (Jan 21, 2014)

LetsGetCritical said:


> I hope this I getten about one ounce dried this my gole


Bro you should get well over an OZ from 2.


----------



## mr sunshine (Jan 21, 2014)

Lmao lgc are you pulling my leg?? An ounce???


----------



## mikek420 (Jan 21, 2014)

Had to use the full site to see the dark room pics. They filled out nicely I will have to take pics of mine whem the light comes on so I can compare mine to a relatively same age pic of yours to see if im doing it right. Should I chop the two lowest branches for clones or leave them? They have started to stretch more than I like but I never tried mainlining before. All I know is if my end result is bushy like that im in for a treat. Hows the funk factor so far on cindy?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## DCobeen (Jan 21, 2014)

Fangule remember to flush your plants with plenty of water at least every 3 weeks clean out all the unused junk in the soil. LGC Those 2 you got their is no reason you shouldn't get 3oz unless you really rush them and that isnt good for them. you could end up with 5oz with all the tops you have.


----------



## mr sunshine (Jan 21, 2014)

The bigger one is a 8 to 12 oz plant the smaller one 4 to 8 oz plant i think we should all guess andwhoever gets the closest gets a shitload of rep!!! My guessing is based on the assumption that its outdoor!!


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Jan 21, 2014)

very little smell but if you rub leaves smells like grapefruit. My wild guess is 6 and 8.


----------



## mr sunshine (Jan 21, 2014)

Ok ill be more specific with my numbers 6 and a half and 9!


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Jan 21, 2014)

id be pleased with anything to be honest im still a bit cautious


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Jan 21, 2014)

mikek420 said:


> Had to use the full site to see the dark room pics. They filled out nicely I will have to take pics of mine whem the light comes on so I can compare mine to a relatively same age pic of yours to see if im doing it right. Should I chop the two lowest branches for clones or leave them? They have started to stretch more than I like but I never tried mainlining before. All I know is if my end result is bushy like that im in for a treat. Hows the funk factor so far on cindy?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Rollitup mobile app


you can post the pics here if ud like too bro


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Jan 21, 2014)

just if anyone was unaware of what happened last time, this was one of my last plants, Barneys Farm Critical Kush 8 mainline from clone, 10litre hempy, 600w hps plus 200w cfl, the cops got them, a tent, a 600w, a 400w, a 200w cfl, smaller cfls, two seedlings, blauberg fans , carbon filter, timers, cloning equipment and nutrients, ph, ppm pens ect a few days after this pic not even 4 weeks 12/12 im sure https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/678668-letsgetcriticals-2nd-grow-mainline-experiment.html


----------



## mikek420 (Jan 21, 2014)

Why would those cops think there was anything wrong with such a beautiful plant... nice though... all your time and effort  looks great

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Cascadian (Jan 21, 2014)

Damn, I never knew you had all your equipment stolen. Even more of a shame is losing that CK plant.
Sorry that happened man.

My guess is 7 1/2 and 4 1/2


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Jan 21, 2014)

they are very mean  I'll make up for it soon but when I go indoor again.


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Jan 21, 2014)

Cascadian said:


> Damn, I never knew you had all your equipment stolen. Even more of a shame is losing that CK plant.
> Sorry that happened man.
> 
> My guess is 7 1/2 and 4 1/2


there were actually 2 near identical like that cas


----------



## Cascadian (Jan 21, 2014)

Double Damn!
I am getting more and more sold on trying a hempy grow. 
FJG, just got some solid results with it as well.
That was one healthy looking plant with some nice thick stems.


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Jan 21, 2014)

I'm going straight back to hempy bro. Its so painless and clean and the results are great. I absolutely recommend it, also like dwc but had trouble keeping res temps down


----------



## Cascadian (Jan 21, 2014)

Right on, it does seem much cleaner. I have read that pest issues are way less common too.
I just harvested and am about to start bombing bleaching etc. Had mites and root aphids (even worse than mites).

I picked up floramite and tetrasan 5wdg off eBay (veg use only). Hoping I can get rid of em without having to kill all my plants
I am going to have to go full body suit handling those chemicals...


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Jan 21, 2014)

had no pests at all with the hempy. Your pest problem sucks, all the best with that bro


----------



## Fangule (Jan 21, 2014)

Hey LGC can I ask how did the cops get on to you?


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Jan 22, 2014)

Fangule said:


> Hey LGC can I ask how did the cops get on to you?


https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/678668-letsgetcriticals-2nd-grow-mainline-experiment.html - Page 75. but found out later they smelt it when they arrived at the house after all the shit went down


----------



## reddiamond (Jan 22, 2014)

LetsGetCritical said:


> https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/678668-letsgetcriticals-2nd-grow-mainline-experiment.html - Page 75. but found out later they smelt it when they arrived at the house after all the shit went down


LGC, if you click the actual post number at the top right you can copy the url and then post a link to a specific post in your thread mate 

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/678668-letsgetcriticals-2nd-grow-mainline-experiment-75.html#post9526424


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Jan 22, 2014)

Bud Porn (lol) day 5 of 12/12. always neon tips in morning but by afternoon they are green again (?)


----------



## SxIstew (Jan 22, 2014)

Look at you up at the butt crack of dawn. Lol. 7:30Am my ass would be konked the fuck out. Lol


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Jan 22, 2014)

they have to be let out at 7 bro. otherwise, I would not be up.


----------



## mikek420 (Jan 22, 2014)

Same with me. I sleep around my light schedule. At 8 I turn them on 12 I turn them off. That's the natural light cycle here and I'm going to transplant outdoor for summer and I need them to get used to it. Looking real good 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Jan 22, 2014)

Not much stretch happening yet at 5 days 12/12. She's only 16 inches in height. very hot days at the moment.


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Jan 22, 2014)

cooling down now  Thu





3595°
1966°


Fri





3391°
2170°


Sat





3595°
2170°


Sun





3391°
1864°


Mon





3391°
1559°


Tue





3391°
1864°


Wed





3290°
2272°


Thu





2984°
1966°
​


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Jan 22, 2014)

should be 35c/95f ect,ect wont let me change it


----------



## SxIstew (Jan 22, 2014)

It's -1°F here... wanna switch?? Lol


----------



## urban1026835 (Jan 22, 2014)

-3 here haha

i lied its warming up we have hit 0 degrees


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Jan 22, 2014)

was at this beach yesterday with my little girl she got stung by a fucking man-o-war . screaming for half an hour , she was ok when we sprayed vinegar and some sting spray from the chemist


----------



## SxIstew (Jan 22, 2014)

Ouch. Sorry to hear bro. Hope she is ok.


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Jan 22, 2014)

SxIstew said:


> It's -1°F here... wanna switch?? Lol


when I was in Ireland it was that cold. Really loved it (would be good indoor growing weather?) Never gets that cold here


----------



## SxIstew (Jan 22, 2014)

Its good for flowering indoors if you have a temp control switch on your intake fan. Otherwise the temp flux causes many issues..

Veg is not bad. Sucks with gas heat and 20% RH but I'm working on that. Lol


----------



## mikek420 (Jan 22, 2014)

It's 11 f here. My outdoor mom's I left to reveg are probably dead. But... thanks to this thread I was inspired to start my own, and I have 3 mom's that are thriving I think another 2 months and I will put them outside. All my clones will flower inside though. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Jan 23, 2014)

thanks. she was fine after the 'special spray'. And I didn't even thing about humidity and lights out temps with cold weather lol


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Jan 23, 2014)

cutting off smaller plant after 7 days, in sand (preboiled) and cutting powder under small cfl in plastic bottle


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Jan 23, 2014)

my first successful c99 clone, the one weeks ago was eaten by something in the sand and this ones 'sister' fell over inexplicably a couple days ago. She will go into a hempy bucket in a few days. I took 2 off the bigger girl yesterday that are thicker and look good so far


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Jan 23, 2014)

hmmm. I think one may be mainlined 29 and the other one 30. I should go out and count lol


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Jan 23, 2014)

both 30, the one I took before mustn't have been a main


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Jan 23, 2014)

The two big girls will go onto Canna nutes next Fridayand this stuff called Monsta Bud, its got good stuff like humic, gibberelic and fulvic acids, vitamin b and Tricantanol, along with the pk 13/14 at days 35 and 42


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Jan 23, 2014)

wont let me make changes, anyway I used it on the CK


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Jan 24, 2014)

Girls today. Had feed at 1000ppm. Stretch is becoming noticeable but not outrageous as yet. Cant see any mites


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Jan 24, 2014)

............




...........................6 days 12/12


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Jan 24, 2014)




----------



## Scroga (Jan 24, 2014)

Sorry I'm late...(pulls up a seat at the back of the room)


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Jan 24, 2014)

Not late bro, the funs about to start


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Jan 24, 2014)

Two off the big girl. pretty ghetto, its a lamp I borrowed with a cfl put in and a plastic drink bottle, boiled sand and some cutting powder. I really went all out on these


----------



## MD914 (Jan 24, 2014)

LetsGetCritical said:


> Two off the big girl. pretty ghetto, its a lamp I borrowed with a cfl put in and a plastic drink bottle, boiled sand and some cutting powder. I really went all out on these


Nothing wrong with ghetto if it gets the job done


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Jan 24, 2014)

yeah that's what I think. Thanks to Mr Sunshine for his bottle cloner.


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Jan 24, 2014)

I've potted temporarily and acclimatising the rooted cutting to outside now. other day...








today......


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Jan 24, 2014)

I'm really more excited about putting this one into a hempy bucket than I am with the big girls. there might be something wrong with me


----------



## MD914 (Jan 24, 2014)

LetsGetCritical said:


> I'm really more excited about putting this one into a hempy bucket than I am with the big girls. there might be something wrong with me


No worries...I think there's something wrong with ALL OF US


----------



## anzohaze (Jan 24, 2014)

LetsGetCritical said:


> I'm really more excited about putting this one into a hempy bucket than I am with the big girls. there might be something wrong with me


No friends


----------



## Cascadian (Jan 24, 2014)

The mark of a good grower IMO. I enjoy growing at least as much as the end product itself.

If there is something wrong with you there is something wrong with me, so I am going to say there is something right and you are normal... lol

The big girls are looking beautiful btw.


----------



## mikek420 (Jan 24, 2014)

I wish I had friends I could tell this stuff to lol. But who wants to hear about rooting cuttings and creating life where there was nothing? I just got my afghan Hindu cutting to root yesterday and I transplanted it yesterday so i feel that excitement!! Wish there were more people to show and tell

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## anzohaze (Jan 24, 2014)

LetsGetCritical said:


> was at this beach yesterday with my little girl she got stung by a fucking man-o-war . screaming for half an hour , she was ok when we sprayed vinegar and some sting spray from the chemist


Sweet sorry for the injury on the little princess but glad you are getting to see and spend time with her again. I bet your happy as a lark now I no I would be


----------



## Scroga (Jan 24, 2014)

I know it sounds grosse, but if it happens again, piss on it! The ammonia in urine will help neutralize the toxin


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Jan 24, 2014)

have heard that before Scroga


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Jan 24, 2014)

mikek420 said:


> I wish I had friends I could tell this stuff to lol. But who wants to hear about rooting cuttings and creating life where there was nothing? I just got my afghan Hindu cutting to root yesterday and I transplanted it yesterday so i feel that excitement!! Wish there were more people to show and tell
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Rollitup mobile app


that's awesome bro. and Riu is definitely a great outlet


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Jan 24, 2014)

Cascadian said:


> The mark of a good grower IMO. I enjoy growing at least as much as the end product itself.
> 
> If there is something wrong with you there is something wrong with me, so I am going to say there is something right and you are normal... lol
> 
> The big girls are looking beautiful btw.


thanks Cas.


----------



## anzohaze (Jan 24, 2014)

Pmd ya in response


----------



## Scroga (Jan 24, 2014)

LetsGetCritical said:


> have heard that before Scroga


 Ever see that movie, Heartbreak Kid? with Ben Stiller? He gets stung and his mrs drops her daks in front of everybody on the beach(large crowd) and squats over him,gives him a shower...very funny stuff!lol


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Jan 24, 2014)

I watched it quite recently but don't remember that scene lol I was just trying to find it on YouTube ....


----------



## Scroga (Jan 24, 2014)

LetsGetCritical said:


> that's awesome bro. and Riu is definitely a great outlet


 in that case ill let ya'l now that i dropped a Dinachem, Ultraviolet auto and Le Bella Afrodita in cubes last night...ordered some motorcycle cargo nets off ebay to try and hold the critical Kush and NYCD down in the flower tent..theyre taking over all the room for the rest of the perpetual...


----------



## Scroga (Jan 24, 2014)

LetsGetCritical said:


> I watched it quite recently but don't remember that scene lol I was just trying to find it on YouTube ....


im sure it was that movie...when hes still with the crazy hot blonde at the start...??


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Jan 24, 2014)

it was. I just cant find it, and I cant remember it for the life of me lol


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Jan 24, 2014)

found this tho


----------



## MD914 (Jan 24, 2014)

What happened to Usher? I'll settle for Kevin Costner...


----------



## Scroga (Jan 24, 2014)

MD914 said:


> What happened to Usher? I'll settle for Kevin Costner...


 not Bieber? lol


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Jan 24, 2014)

just for you MD


----------



## Scroga (Jan 24, 2014)

fukn piss myself! haha


----------



## MD914 (Jan 24, 2014)

OMG...I was JUST going to say...I was in more of a "Kevin Costner" kinda mood...and then you just had to ruin that for me...like for the REST OF MY LIFE!!


----------



## MD914 (Jan 24, 2014)

LetsGetCritical said:


> just for you MD


 He was just a baby in that pic...but it'll do


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Jan 24, 2014)

what u talking about ?


----------



## MD914 (Jan 24, 2014)

LetsGetCritical said:


> what u talking about ?


Who are you addressing Mr LGC?


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Jan 24, 2014)




----------



## LetsGetCritical (Jan 24, 2014)

MD914 said:


> Who are you addressing Mr LGC?


how did I ruin it lol


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Jan 24, 2014)

im going to sleep for an hour guys talk lata


----------



## MD914 (Jan 24, 2014)

LetsGetCritical said:


> how did I ruin it lol


With the ass in the air pic with Kevin Costners face...lol


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Jan 24, 2014)

haha wicked. The other day one of the neighbours was putting a big bird cage outside for roadside rubbish collections we have here, I saw it, threw it out the back and gave it a hose, chucked it on the free online classifieds and just now a guy picked it up $25


----------



## mr sunshine (Jan 25, 2014)

.......


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Jan 25, 2014)

what the hell is that supposed to mean???? free money bro lol


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Jan 25, 2014)

tongue firmly in cheek bro, I love u lol


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Jan 26, 2014)

8 days 12/12 @ 18 inches tall


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Jan 26, 2014)




----------



## Cascadian (Jan 26, 2014)

Right on track man, developing really nicely!

*You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to LetsGetCritical again...*


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Jan 26, 2014)

thanks bro


----------



## reddiamond (Jan 26, 2014)

Looking great mate, the stretch should kick into full swing pretty soon 

*You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to LetsGetCritical again.*


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Jan 26, 2014)

thanks buddy, she's moving upwards now


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Jan 26, 2014)

so ive created a youtube channel just mucking around but im pretty stoked cus my laptop wouldn't let me watch any of my holiday vids for some reason and im not to tech savvy but this is a cool ride I went on in Belfast. It was 4g and 100ft tall and you just hang there with the bar and spin upside down and shit. We don't get rides like that in this state[video=youtube_share;c3hJHmNfJUo]http://youtu.be/c3hJHmNfJUo[/video]


----------



## reddiamond (Jan 26, 2014)

You're braver than me mate, i like to keep both my feet firmly planted on the ground ... i don't go on any of the rides at the theme parks if they go higher than 4 foot lol


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Jan 27, 2014)

girls really starting to look serious now but I'll try to refrain from posting daily pics . very pleased with them but did see a couple mites again today so I sprayed them with Thiamethoxam broad spectrum and mixed up 2litres of chilli and garlic spray for next time


----------



## ButchyBoy (Jan 27, 2014)

LetsGetCritical said:


> so ive created a youtube channel just mucking around but im pretty stoked cus my laptop wouldn't let me watch any of my holiday vids for some reason and im not to tech savvy but this is a cool ride I went on in Belfast. It was 4g and 100ft tall and you just hang there with the bar and spin upside down and shit. We don't get rides like that in this state[video=youtube_share;c3hJHmNfJUo]http://youtu.be/c3hJHmNfJUo[/video]



The park near us has one of those! I can't do those anymore, combine that and my vertigo and there would be a mess to clean up...


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Jan 28, 2014)

big girl at 6 days or something 12/12


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Jan 28, 2014)

little clone, she looks like she would like some nutes, I'll wait until I transfer her to hempy in three days. Not really 'growing' but putting good roots down.


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Jan 28, 2014)

Bangkok on the train. lol[video=youtube_share;UXaGtav89FY]http://youtu.be/UXaGtav89FY[/video]


----------



## lospsi (Jan 28, 2014)

Hey Lgc looking really nice man, i am 10 days in 12/12 too.. Can i hijack your thread and post a link so you tell me your thoughts?


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Jan 28, 2014)

fuck yeah bro post away  u don't need to ask, my friend


----------



## lospsi (Jan 28, 2014)

Thnx mate here it goes.. https://www.rollitup.org/bugs/787214-yep-its-bug.html


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Jan 28, 2014)

Scroga u need to clear your pm box bro but its all good buddy. talk tomo


----------



## Scroga (Jan 28, 2014)

Rodger...clearing now..


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Jan 29, 2014)

couldn't resist. nobody here I can show my girls to  11 days 12/12


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Jan 29, 2014)

clone off big girl has the start of roots today. there was two but I only need one off each girl so kept the nicer one.


----------



## lospsi (Jan 29, 2014)

Wow Lgc looking really nice man.. Is that 11 days from 12/12 or from First flower?


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Jan 29, 2014)

why cant I 'like' anymore . 11 days from 12/12 about 7 days actual flowering mate


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Jan 29, 2014)

going to spend a bit of money on Friday, canna nutes, some monsta bud additive and get some hempy stuff for the two clones.


----------



## BenFranklin (Jan 29, 2014)

The "like" is broken


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Jan 29, 2014)

everything is fucken broken on this site lately


----------



## BenFranklin (Jan 29, 2014)

It's cause I showed up....  everything breaks always when I show up.... I tell people I have a reverse engineering degree..


----------



## lospsi (Jan 29, 2014)

They are budding fast,hmm i Must be doing something wrong..


----------



## BenFranklin (Jan 29, 2014)

Lospsi no.... Stop it, you're doing nothing wrong, some, varieties will pop out maaaaaaassive bud growth right off, and then slow way down, everyone is different, even with in the same genre, just hang in there man! You'll see.

growing is a test of patience, not skill.


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Jan 29, 2014)

don't fear lospsi. these have had a long veg and are outside and c99 start fast and finish early (I hear)


----------



## reddiamond (Jan 29, 2014)

LetsGetCritical said:


> everything is fucken broken on this site lately


Reddiamond 'likes' this


----------



## reddiamond (Jan 29, 2014)

LetsGetCritical said:


> couldn't resist. nobody here I can show my girls to  11 days 12/12


That is one awesome looking plant dude


----------



## MD914 (Jan 29, 2014)

LetsGetCritical said:


> couldn't resist. nobody here I can show my girls to  11 days 12/12


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Jan 29, 2014)

thanks guys that's the 'small' one


----------



## MD914 (Jan 29, 2014)

LetsGetCritical said:


> thanks guys that's the 'small' one


So your holding out on us huh?


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Jan 29, 2014)

No  this is the bigger one , only posted pics of it yesterday.


----------



## MD914 (Jan 29, 2014)

LetsGetCritical said:


> No  this is the bigger one , only posted pics of it yesterday.


I know  Just teasing you...they both look great LGC


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Jan 29, 2014)

thanks hun.


----------



## xGrimace (Jan 29, 2014)

Nice looking C99s LGC. What would you guess these plants will dry harvest in the end or is it too early for that ;p.
Im thinkin half pounders.


----------



## DCobeen (Jan 29, 2014)

LGC wow your ladies are looking so sweet ill have to study it so i can see how you got them like that. you are a pro at it. I like it.
Love and Peace


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Jan 29, 2014)

8 ounces each would be fine. I've no idea I think we will know better at 3-4 weeks in. Thanks guys for the comments  and dcobeen its just mainlining I'm no pro https://www.rollitup.org/subcools-old-school-organics/542308-main-lining-thread.html


----------



## unkle mouse (Jan 29, 2014)

Nice<< very nice


----------



## DCobeen (Jan 29, 2014)

LetsGetCritical said:


> 8 ounces each would be fine. I've no idea I think we will know better at 3-4 weeks in. Thanks guys for the comments  and dcobeen its just mainlining I'm no pro https://www.rollitup.org/subcools-old-school-organics/542308-main-lining-thread.html


Cool and you all can call me DC.
love and peace all


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Jan 29, 2014)

ok cool guys hang around in a couple of months im going to "attempt" a real show for you


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Jan 31, 2014)

light on interwebs credit wont be getting any til after weekend but here's my girls today with clones that have been topped now on chair


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Jan 31, 2014)

formation on the bigger one looks good , looks like 30 eight inch buds which if all put end to end would be a 6metre bud. idk


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Jan 31, 2014)

the babbies. these are going into hempy soon and vegged outside and will be brought inside to flower with our cooler months approaching . outdoor hempy veg and indoor flower must be unconventional and not ideal but current situation dictates


----------



## Scroga (Jan 31, 2014)

Your inbox is full bruz!


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Jan 31, 2014)

thanks bud.


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Feb 1, 2014)

75mb left  must be 14 or 15 days 12/12 now on this one. start on canna flower nutes now


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Feb 1, 2014)




----------



## reddiamond (Feb 1, 2014)

Looking good bro


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Feb 1, 2014)

thanks bud I was just looking at yours for updates -going to be insane


----------



## MD914 (Feb 1, 2014)

LetsGetCritical said:


> 75mb left  must be 14 or 15 days 12/12 now on this one. start on canna flower nutes now


This is looking great LGC  
Your gonna have some fat colas


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Feb 1, 2014)

Thanks M. I'm enjoying these


----------



## MD914 (Feb 1, 2014)

LetsGetCritical said:


> Thanks M. I'm enjoying these


So are WE!!  Hey weren't you running Critical Kush on your last grow? That's gonna be my next adventure in 18 gallon totes I believe


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Feb 1, 2014)

lol, don't make me post a picture of my critical kush (any excuse). you will love the Critical Kush. Barneys or Dinafem M?




one of 8 on the mainline


----------



## MD914 (Feb 1, 2014)

LetsGetCritical said:


> lol, don't make me post a picture of my critical kush (any excuse). you will love the Critical Kush. Barneys or Dinafem M?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol...Barney's...I would LOVE to see my screen filled up with THOSE


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Feb 1, 2014)

you can md im sure you can


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Feb 3, 2014)

17 days 12/12 I think not sure


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Feb 3, 2014)

other one a few days behind. diff pheno and less advanced than the other one was but looks to have pretty good structure. I think she will be nice in a couple weeks


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Feb 3, 2014)

clones still not in hempy but will be. topped once


----------



## Fangule (Feb 3, 2014)

No signs of mites?


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Feb 4, 2014)

I spray them with chilli and garlic (caliclean) every three days. haven't seen any


----------



## Cascadian (Feb 4, 2014)

Looking nice, can't wait to see how they turn out. I'm on vacation and spoke to a grower who swears rosemary oil will do great job on mites. Might be something to research and put in the rotation. Next grow though... wouldn't want the lady parts getting all oily... oh wait.. never mind you know what I'm thinking.


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Feb 4, 2014)

thanks cas, sounds interesting. I think predatory mites would be cool, if I have them again I'd go them. I like the idea of my own little warriors


----------



## BenFranklin (Feb 4, 2014)

Use lady bugs.......... I don't know why, I just thnk they're cool....


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Feb 4, 2014)

yeah they look nice and are helpful


----------



## MD914 (Feb 4, 2014)

Your ladies are looking lovely LGC


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Feb 4, 2014)

Thanks MD I am pleased so far with them. How long into flower are you now?


----------



## MD914 (Feb 4, 2014)

LetsGetCritical said:


> Thanks MD I am pleased so far with them. How long into flower are you now?


I flipped on Jan 2nd...first flowers started showing around the 14th so actually flowering for about 21 days...


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Feb 4, 2014)

why do the days go by so much slower when they are flowering


----------



## MD914 (Feb 4, 2014)

LetsGetCritical said:


> why do the days go by so much slower when they are flowering


LMAO...it does seem that way doesn't it?


----------



## ButchyBoy (Feb 4, 2014)

Beautiful Crit!!!!

"LIKE"


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Feb 4, 2014)

thanks my bro


----------



## reddiamond (Feb 4, 2014)

ButchyBoy said:


> Beautiful Crit!!!!
> 
> "LIKE"


What he said


----------



## medigrow420 (Feb 4, 2014)

Nice I'm impressed subbed
Aussie yeah


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Feb 4, 2014)

thanks guys im struggling a bit emotionally (lol) at the moment but I love u all


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Feb 4, 2014)

medigrow420 said:


> Nice I'm impressed subbed
> Aussie yeah


hey bud, welcome  WA


----------



## Scroga (Feb 4, 2014)

I had a bad mite problem last year...i used a neem oil/+additives foliar in conjunction with garden caught lady bugs...worked a treat..also the finger squashing technique helps get the numbers down when introducing the bugs...
At the time I was doing all sorts of crazy shit..like holding the girls upside down in the shower,fly spray ect...if using neem be sure to add some organic dish washing liquid to help the oil blend with the water or it won't mix..


----------



## medigrow420 (Feb 4, 2014)

LetsGetCritical said:


> hey bud, welcome  WA


W.A here to rock on we should do some clone swaps


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Feb 4, 2014)

scroga I didn't get them indoors at all and im going back to indoor soon. I just checked this morning and cant see any so I'm hopeful I can at least keep them at bay for another few weeks, but they are a real fucken pain. Medi- you might like a cutting off my nice c99 no probs at all but we not meant to talk here so pm bud


----------



## Scroga (Feb 4, 2014)

I was thinking about that after I posted..pests must be a constant when outdoors..ladybugs are little terminators when you watch them in action..like a kreepy crawly, they just rover back and forth till they hit a mite..then the teeth come out..


----------



## Scroga (Feb 4, 2014)

Watcha growin medigrow420?


----------



## medigrow420 (Feb 4, 2014)

2x auto jock horror n a pshycofruit
2x photos white widow n mastodon kush
All gals


----------



## medigrow420 (Feb 4, 2014)

1st time auto grow


----------



## Scroga (Feb 4, 2014)

i just put my digital thermomenter out on the lawn just now and it hit 50.8 C briefly! I shit you not!! farrkkkkk itsssss hotttt!!!!!


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Feb 5, 2014)

mmm. was only 36c here


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Feb 5, 2014)

the girls and the clones


----------



## medigrow420 (Feb 5, 2014)

Nice lets do some swapping lol


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Feb 5, 2014)

I don't need anything buddy  but I like giving so she's yours. just pick one and let the clones grow out a bit and ill make one for you.


----------



## medigrow420 (Feb 5, 2014)

LetsGetCritical said:


> I don't need anything buddy  but I like giving so she's yours. just pick one and let the clones grow out a bit and ill make one for you.


For real that be rad


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Feb 5, 2014)

yeah of course bud lol


----------



## MD914 (Feb 5, 2014)

LetsGetCritical said:


> the girls and the clones


Happy family pic


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Feb 6, 2014)

16 days 12/12


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Feb 6, 2014)

19 days 12/12


----------



## medigrow420 (Feb 6, 2014)

May I post some pics of my auto jock horror lol


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Feb 6, 2014)




----------



## LetsGetCritical (Feb 6, 2014)

yes you can


----------



## medigrow420 (Feb 6, 2014)

Those C99 looking amazing nice job


----------



## medigrow420 (Feb 6, 2014)

Cheers she a 3 way cross NL X skunk X Haze yummmm


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Feb 6, 2014)

thanks bro. I really like this one ^


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Feb 6, 2014)

nice. is that indoor? how u go with the heat?


----------



## medigrow420 (Feb 6, 2014)

Yeah she indoors food ventilation and air con lol


----------



## medigrow420 (Feb 6, 2014)

Just took it she asleep


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Feb 6, 2014)

aircon is helpful


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Feb 6, 2014)

clone from above plant, the other clone perished in the heat not sure wat happened. not concerned its surplus anyway


----------



## mikek420 (Feb 6, 2014)

That's how I'm feeling about my afghan hindu. I finally got some root powder and now 90% of my clones are successful. I'd have a better rate but I get lazy and some thirst to death while I ignore them for closer more easy to water clones lol. I'll trade you afghan hindu for c99! I started a ww mainline cause looking at the c99 made it feel like the right way to do it. I've never had such short fat plants before. I hate this rollitup app cause I can't see the ladies. Gotta go on the actual Internet to see them and they look gooooooood

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Feb 6, 2014)

its just so hot here Mike, nobody or the plants are enjoying the near daily 40c temps  The powder is good hey, I like it more than the gel stuff. Thanks for the comments


----------



## mikek420 (Feb 6, 2014)

Not sure how hot that is. It reached 110 last summer and some of my ladies didn't even flinch. I wish it was even 40 degrees f here. It's -2

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## mrCRC420 (Feb 6, 2014)

There are sooo many bud sites; I'd think 4 fatty colas might be easier to handle and trim, and would save space. Just an idea - They look really nice, of course. But there's so much work in each plant, and a lot of popcorn nugs. C99 was a great choice, I gotta get myself some


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Feb 6, 2014)

I did 8 mainline on my critical kush and had eight 12 inch colas. As far as space I have plenty but having said that my indoor will most probably be 20 of these clones mainlined to 4 or 8 like you say. There is no popcorn on these they will fill in. Our heat is very dry , late in the afternoon they tend to feel it a bit. I have just written to female seeds to try to get a definitive answer on harvesting time. So, we'll see what they say.


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Feb 6, 2014)

Also I have removed 2 mains off the 'bigger' one that were particularly short and clearly not going to amount to much, so she has 28 tops. The other one has maybe 4 mains that are shorter but worth keeping. So she still has 30 tops


----------



## mikek420 (Feb 6, 2014)

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to LetsGetCritical again.

*****

02-06-2014,*09:34 AM#1547

LetsGetCritical*

Super Stoner**********Join Date

Also I have removed 2 mains off the 'bigger' one that were particularly short and clearly not going to amount to much, so she has 28 tops. The other one has maybe 4 mains that are shorter but worth keeping. So she still has 30 tops

Reply***Reply With Quote****Journal this Post*********

Good show. I'm learning lots from ya hope you will like my ww and afghan mainlines


----------



## mikek420 (Feb 6, 2014)

Lgc didn't you post a tattoo or something with Lgc in it? I was thinking it was you I was gonna show you what I got for hempwood forest inc. But was not sure if it was you or someone else. God the ladies are looking lovely. Smells? I'm loving what I see

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Feb 6, 2014)

That was me Mike. Haven't had it done yet though. They are just starting to smell, a very subtle spicy/ citrus smell that I only notice after I let them out of the room in the morning. Thankyou for your comments


----------



## Scroga (Feb 6, 2014)

I caught the mug shot the other day! time for me too get my shit together..im off out to sea for a week..catch yall l8r


----------



## mikek420 (Feb 6, 2014)

I was asking about the tat cause I got one. Fat indica leaves with 2 smaller sativa leaves. I need to stylize hwf inc. And add it at the bottom. Gonna color it green. Smells good. I can smell from here and I'm only a few thousand miles away lol

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Feb 6, 2014)

that's cool, I got a few tatts. The last one I got was a big tiger on my fore arm in Bangkok


----------



## Scroga (Feb 7, 2014)

Bangers! Haha..you get into muay thai?


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Feb 7, 2014)

yeah love muay thai. and mma. boxing, ect. love crays too


----------



## Scroga (Feb 7, 2014)

Good shit!


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Feb 7, 2014)

love Bangkok. this is the Novotel Suvarnabhumi Airport Hotel. Pool with swim up bar 




me


----------



## NorthofEngland (Feb 7, 2014)

Khao San Road is the place to be!!!


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Feb 7, 2014)

yeah its a bit of a wake up call to the senses


----------



## Fangule (Feb 7, 2014)

Hey LGC check your in box Bro.


----------



## Scroga (Feb 7, 2014)

fuck yeah! night life plus! Walking street,Pattya... off the hook..i got so fucked up on lipo and vodka...its like redbull on steroids..crazy drinks,crazy bars and crazy girls lol


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Feb 7, 2014)

i'm going bream fishing with my bub and girl.  its pretty warm here so will be nice in the shade of the bridge at the river. be safe, love ya's all. lgc


----------



## Fangule (Feb 9, 2014)

Did you catch anything?


----------



## MD914 (Feb 10, 2014)

Hey you...where ya at? Not like you to disappear


----------



## SxIstew (Feb 10, 2014)

RIU was down a whole night. His daytime.. so he probably hasnt bothered checkin in. Lol


----------



## MD914 (Feb 10, 2014)

SxIstew said:


> RIU was down a whole night. His daytime.. so he probably hasnt bothered checkin in. Lol


That was 2 days ago? He doesn't usually stay away unless he gives a heads up...just sayin


----------



## Scroga (Feb 11, 2014)

probably gettin some family time with his bub


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Feb 11, 2014)

hey guys miss u all, actually been in hospital had an infection on a neck wound. didnt catch anything but Ive been there a couple nights since and caught a few little bream . Spending tomo with gf and bub. Plants are well, but i snapped the clone in half looking for something on the table it sits in the middle of night. So, I am going to order HSO Blue Dream on Friday, because I loved Stews and Reddiamond's. They will be my next grow, in hempy, mainlined. Not the Critical Haze because I'm concerned about possible long flowering times. But I will do them at some point. This is a response direct from Female Seeds: Hello *******
Thanks for your photos and feedback.
Basically the THC level will be at it's peak at around 50 days and after that the THC will slowly start converting to CBD.
So, the longer you leave them going, the higher the CBD will become.
The Hybrid version will be slightly different to the pure C99, as it has some earlyflowering genetics in it. But as it's a hybrid it's not totally stable, so you would need to look at the individuals.
Hope this helps.

Kind regards,
francine
The Female Seeds Team 
So Easy! Female seeds at a fair price

..................................................................... So I guess someone could help me out when the time is near. Back online Friday. Love yas. LGC


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Feb 11, 2014)

wont let me edit but i meant to say disnt catch anything FISHING lol and I will post some killer pics on Friday


----------



## Fangule (Feb 11, 2014)

LetsGetCritical said:


> wont let me edit but i meant to say disnt catch anything FISHING lol and I will post some killer pics on Friday
> 
> Good to hear you are alright Bro. Can't wait for pic's.


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Feb 11, 2014)

Thanks bro


----------



## reddiamond (Feb 11, 2014)

Glad you're ok bro, looking forward to the update


----------



## Cascadian (Feb 11, 2014)

Glad you are doing alright. Sorry I can't say the same for the clone... i haven't tried blue dream yet but it is a favorite of a couple friends locally.
I hate to "be that guy" but Francine at the female seed company is dead wrong. THC degrades into CBN which is about 10% as potent as THC. CBD is a genetic trait not a derivative of THC.

Just mentioning to stop misinformation from spreading. I see people making that assertion frequently. Coming from a seed company is more surprising though.


----------



## SxIstew (Feb 11, 2014)

If you ever have trouble editing a post (you need to enter more than ten characters when editing a post) or something like it pops up... its a pain but can still be done. 

Click go advanced, do the bullshit captcha, edit post, save, captcha again. Done. Lol


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Feb 13, 2014)

big girl 23 days 12/12


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Feb 13, 2014)




----------



## LetsGetCritical (Feb 13, 2014)

other one 26 days 12/12


----------



## MD914 (Feb 13, 2014)

*LIKE* Looking great LGC! Nice to see you back


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Feb 13, 2014)




----------



## LetsGetCritical (Feb 13, 2014)

Thanks M  nice to be 'home'


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Feb 13, 2014)

my gorgeous girl, she likes playing in the mud


----------



## MD914 (Feb 13, 2014)

Beautiful big blue eyes...so cute


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Feb 13, 2014)

yeah her eyes lol, soon as u look into those eyes you cant say no


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Feb 13, 2014)

so I'm about to do my first seed order in a while. My head is saying stick with the c99, the regular version, rather than go for something exotic. I think this plant suits my needs and ability at this stage.


----------



## MD914 (Feb 13, 2014)

LetsGetCritical said:


> yeah her eyes lol, soon as u look into those eyes you cant say no


No kidding...I already wanna buy her a pony!! Lol...but I'm a big pushover...lmao


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Feb 13, 2014)

3 Female C99 on the way. 1 x World Of Seeds Strawberry Blue FEMINISED SEED, 2 x Hawaiian Skunk Haze REGULAR SEEDS freebies sound interesting.


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Feb 13, 2014)

haha, had her at the beach and there's an old bloke that hires out these little push horsies. The guy insisted I give her a ride tho I had no cash on me, she loved it.


----------



## Cascadian (Feb 13, 2014)

Great pic of your girl LGC, she is gorgeous. Hope your neck is healing up well too bro. 

Been looking for the regular/original C99 in clone form in my area. It's hard to find, definitely the direction I would go too. 
It's one of my top 3 all-time favorites.


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Feb 13, 2014)

Thanks Cas , I ripped the stiches out today myself and had a bit of an upset tummy from the antibiotics but the swells gone down and all good. I'm happy with my order, but I agonised over it for a few days lol.


----------



## reddiamond (Feb 13, 2014)

They are coming along nicely mate, really starting to frost up now 

Goddam smilies aren't working now, i only have a few to choose from 

And your daughter is such a cutie too


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Feb 13, 2014)

just went to maccas for a 4am spicy chicken wrap. Thanks Red, they seem to be changing daily so hope they will be nice in a few weeks they have left


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Feb 13, 2014)

Black Bream probably just undersized but all my captures go back unharmed, I have caught a 38cm Bream here and they don't get much bigger than mid 40's.




couple of dolphins cruised by


----------



## mikek420 (Feb 13, 2014)

How are you doing? So glad to hear you are better. My wifi went down at my house I was gonna say it was weird without seeing a daily update but now I see why. Did you harvest the c99 then? I hope it has the citrus taste to it. Nute requirements? From what I'm reading it sounds like she is all around awesome. I will be putting my order in for march. I'm thinking c99 and I really want something not sour/lemony and not fruity (citrus or melon) since that is what I'm running atm. Variety is the spice of life. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Feb 13, 2014)

harvest? bro they still have 30 days to go  They like their nutes and they are starting to smell, but again just a subtle odour and very pleasant fruity/spicy.


----------



## mr sunshine (Feb 13, 2014)

Lgc my nigga...how are you bro ?


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Feb 14, 2014)

hey buddy wats up


----------



## mikek420 (Feb 14, 2014)

My sense of time is terrible lol. Like the subtle sweet. My room smells like pepperkushlemonmusk which makes me sneeze

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Feb 14, 2014)

4 weeks 12/12 today. She has some claw. I don't know if its overwatering or n overload?


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Feb 14, 2014)

mikek420 said:


> My sense of time is terrible lol. Like the subtle sweet. My room smells like pepperkushlemonmusk which makes me sneeze
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Rollitup mobile app


its not so subtle anymore buddy but it smells delicious


----------



## Cascadian (Feb 14, 2014)

Looking nice for 4 weeks! 

My understanding is that if it is overwatering the leaves tend to curl in, in a more even gradual curve all along the leaf. If it is high N they will curl right at the end of the leaf/tip more sharply. It isn't set in stone but is a good guidline... Looks like N is a little high to me.


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Feb 14, 2014)

yeah they had a veg food drink that corresponds to this because I freaked out a bit about lower yellow and dying leaves. thanks for input much appreciated


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Feb 14, 2014)

so what i'd like to know is that if nute burn they look physically burnt at the tips/edges, is the nitrogen excess curl a prelude to burnt tips or other symptoms or will they stay same or improve?


----------



## SxIstew (Feb 14, 2014)

High nitrogen would cause curl but thebleaves would be very dark green not light like that. Im gonna go with a CaMg issue... 

If you view my profile and click on FIND LATEST STARTED THREADS you will see a thread titled NUTRIENT AND PEST PROBLEM SOLVER WITH PICTORIAL. Look at the Ca and Mg deficiency pics. Just my opinion for ya. Sorr it was so late buddy..


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Feb 14, 2014)

Thanks Stew. I have been giving them CaliMagic but have reduced it to a few drops per water for some inexplicable reason. I will give them a full strength CalMag drink as well, cheers bro.


----------



## SxIstew (Feb 14, 2014)

It seems like a little increase back to your regular strength may be enough. Dont bother flushing anything out. They really dont look bad at all...


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Feb 14, 2014)

she looks better than she did yesterday. I will increase to full strength next time and wont panic. thanks mate


----------



## Cascadian (Feb 14, 2014)

I recently had my leaves do the same thing when I hit some plants in veg with a shot of veg nutes to green them up a bit more. The leaves straightened out after a day or so. I think the plant can sense and respond (leaf curl) to the new fert faster than it will take for them to turn dark green. Upping the calmag shouldn't hurt anything but I would let them settle for a few days before trying to fix with other ideas or nutrients. Just sharing my thoughts on it, they look really good overall IMO.


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Feb 14, 2014)

Thankyou Cas, I'm just going to continue flower nutes only from now and full strength calmag , and just let them be for a few days


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Feb 15, 2014)

26 days of 12/12


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Feb 15, 2014)

29 days 12/12. she's a little bit burnt and worse for wear . but the flowers seem to be getting bigger every day to me so fuck knows


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Feb 16, 2014)

Def nitrogen issue, they have greened up and the curl is reducing


----------



## SxIstew (Feb 16, 2014)

Like. .


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Feb 16, 2014)

do u like bro? ive been stressing over these fuckers all weekend lol. I guess only four weeks left, hopefully I can enjoy it some


----------



## SxIstew (Feb 16, 2014)

Haha. At least you have bud production going on over there. Im all veg with 81 mostly bitches.


----------



## Pinworm (Feb 16, 2014)

SxIstew said:


> Haha. At least you have bud production going on over there. Im all veg with 81 mostly bitches.


It's always those who say life is waay too short..............

I'm not looking to get old, but that'll happen anyway.

At a slow steady pace, I made my way back home, 
at least there I won't be ashamed, the warmth as the skin it, it held the heat...


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Feb 16, 2014)

haha yeah you have 81 and I have 2 I think you win lol


----------



## Pinworm (Feb 16, 2014)

LetsGetCritical said:


> haha yeah you have 81 and I have 2 I think you win lol


Pinworm likes this gnarliness.


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Feb 16, 2014)




----------



## LetsGetCritical (Feb 16, 2014)




----------



## LetsGetCritical (Feb 16, 2014)

if I am not here I have just run out of interwebs credit. this prepaid truly sucks and is expensive here.


----------



## MD914 (Feb 16, 2014)

Your girls look great LGC...stop stressing...lol....they just have big appetites...but LOOK at them  This is gonna be GOOD


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Feb 16, 2014)

thanks M. They delight me and scare the shit out of me at the same time. I have a lot going on right now, I am trying to move into my own place, a bit stressed all round. But in a much better position that a few months ago


----------



## MD914 (Feb 16, 2014)

LetsGetCritical said:


> thanks M. They delight me and scare the shit out of me at the same time. I have a lot going on right now, I am trying to move into my own place, a bit stressed all round. But in a much better position that a few months ago


Thats all that matters  Keep your head up and keep on keeping on  Better days are coming...

I tried to rep you but I guess I need to stop being a rep snob and spread some around...I'll try to do better


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Feb 16, 2014)

I cant wait to get my own place .its ok u don't need to rep me  thanks for the kind words hun .


----------



## Scroga (Feb 16, 2014)

I'll be happy to accept your rep MD...lol


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Feb 16, 2014)

u back bro or haven't left yet lol


----------



## Scroga (Feb 16, 2014)

Gday mate..with regards to prepaid credit, I use the woolworths optus sim card...it gives me 5gigs of net cred for 29 bucks..i use the phone (sometimes) as a wireless hotspot for the laptop... can't find better prepaid than 5 Gigs...i think?


----------



## Scroga (Feb 16, 2014)

Just steaming into phone reception now my man! Should be tying up around 2am...


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Feb 16, 2014)

I don't understand I use optus prepaid modem and its $50 on the credit card for 5gb plus 1.2 free, so 6.2gb. But sometimes I pay $15 for 600mb that obviously doesn't last very long. I have other priorities before internet but I like to stay in touch with riu. Fuck it must feel good heading back to terra. I don't think I could do it, a few hours in the tinny is enough for me.


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Feb 16, 2014)

nearly out of credit so if I disappear im not being rude


----------



## MD914 (Feb 16, 2014)

LetsGetCritical said:


> nearly out of credit so if I disappear im not being rude


...or sick...or......


----------



## Scroga (Feb 16, 2014)

Yep..only doin it for the money def not love ... 5 days on a small vessel with two salty old pirates of enough to do anyones head in! Can't wait to see my kids! And have a billy! Lol... all worries plague me when I'm stuck out here, my kids, my plants , the mrs? And I are ready to split so it doesn't make it easy on the head..
Iwas smoking a lot before I left,its helped me cut down a bit...but that'll change I'm sure lol


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Feb 16, 2014)

split? that's not good (or maybe it is) take care my bro and enjoy yourself


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Feb 16, 2014)

MD914 said:


> ...or sick...or......


not sure how to take that lol


----------



## Scroga (Feb 16, 2014)

Is RIU still playing silly buggers? Sent a big ass reply and it posted then removed? Gimme 5 I'll try again...


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Feb 16, 2014)

it has been playing up bad for me


----------



## MD914 (Feb 16, 2014)

LetsGetCritical said:


> not sure how to take that lol


I just worry about you when you "vanish"...lol


----------



## Scroga (Feb 16, 2014)

Now its back grrr!
yeah I dunno its complicated as you know I guess...i love her, shes the mother of my kids..but shes just always angry always wanting to fight..never helps out with fuck all and just wants to continually crucify me! I can only hurt for so long before I've got to say enough is enough and make an executive decision for my health and happiness..I'm not getting any younger and I don't want to be forced to be angry anymore... Its tough feel lost sometimes


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Feb 16, 2014)

well I could go down the library when I don't have credit that's free haha. mite do that


----------



## Scroga (Feb 16, 2014)

getting ready to tie up soon..yay! Be back in a hour or two... Have a good one guys, take care


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Feb 16, 2014)

same bro, I think that familiarisation breeds contempt and absence makes the heart grow fonder and all that shit. I think in my case, our little separation was needed and inevitable and not living together makes it work, there is a lot going on there with extended family problems and there is two older 'kids' there of hers that I care for but it makes the dynamics difficult. I hope you sort it out bud whatever you end up doing


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Feb 16, 2014)

See ya M and Scroga


----------



## MD914 (Feb 16, 2014)

LetsGetCritical said:


> well I could go down the library when I don't have credit that's free haha. mite do that


Or give those of us that "remember" a heads up...


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Feb 16, 2014)

will do M. it feels so nice to have people worry about me  sometimes we are so alike (kind hearted people) lol


----------



## MD914 (Feb 16, 2014)

LetsGetCritical said:


> will do M. it feels so nice to have people worry about me  sometimes we are so alike (kind hearted people) lol


Yes...I like my eggs by the dozen too


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Feb 16, 2014)

how coincidence


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Feb 16, 2014)

I can never eat 12 at once, I stop at 1 or 2. Nitey nite lovely


----------



## MD914 (Feb 16, 2014)

LetsGetCritical said:


> I can never eat 12 at once, I stop at 1 or 2. Nitey nite lovely


*
LIKE
*LMAO...goodnight LGC


----------



## Scroga (Feb 16, 2014)

good night guys!


----------



## Cascadian (Feb 16, 2014)

LetsGetCritical said:


>


Looking good LGC! 

A while back you inspired me to try a mainline. I only had one plant going from seed at the time for the proper even alternating nodes. Took a clone of it (Sleestack X Skunk) for the mainline. Recently topped it for 2 (in the pic), and yesterday topped it for 4. She will be vegging for a long time... looking forward to the experiment. Might post some pics from time to time to see if I am doing it properly. The nodes have already started to alternate some so she won't be a perfect mainline. 

Keep up the good work Bro.

Edit: forgot the pic...


----------



## mikek420 (Feb 16, 2014)

My afghan Hindu has 25 tops and my kandy kush has 14 tops. Both in 1 gal. How much longer should I let them veg before flip and should I transplant? I'm thinking I'm going to do a couple more cuttings from afghan so I have plenty, and to even the canopy. Then in a week I'm gonna stop cutting it and I think wait 2 weeks to flip. Will that be good or should I wait longer? The kandy kush I might wait even longer so I make sure I get clones

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Feb 16, 2014)

yeah def transplant to at least 5 gallon bro, and the longer you veg the longer those buds will be but try to find that happy medium i guess. i dont even know if that makes sense. (after you top for 25 for example, wait for a few nodes to form- the basis of your buds)


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Feb 16, 2014)

Cascadian said:


> Looking good LGC!
> 
> A while back you inspired me to try a mainline. I only had one plant going from seed at the time for the proper even alternating nodes. Took a clone of it (Sleestack X Skunk) for the mainline. Recently topped it for 2 (in the pic), and yesterday topped it for 4. She will be vegging for a long time... looking forward to the experiment. Might post some pics from time to time to see if I am doing it properly. The nodes have already started to alternate some so she won't be a perfect mainline.
> 
> ...


 no it might not be perfect but neither were my crit kush mainlined from clone I think they had three or four dominant from the other 4 but still worthwhile bro and your clone mainline looks great too cAs, healthy


----------



## mikek420 (Feb 16, 2014)

So if the new branches are 2-3 inches, or say 3 nodes? The Afghan didn't stretch much at all so I don't think it'll gain more than 6 to 8 inches. I was thinking I would have to wait til the new branches were around 6 to 8 inches tall. So is that wrong then? I just don't want to over veg and have a super messy tangle. If I wanted to flip ASAP then I would only have to wait a week I guess. I'll figure it out. I'm excited about this one as well as the triploid I have mainlined. Just topped yesterday 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Feb 18, 2014)

I'd say 5 node sets.


----------



## mikek420 (Feb 20, 2014)

Awesome. I have a ww I'm main lining and these other 2. My afghan Hindu clone looks male but it has gotten super stressed. Might it have changed sex due to stress? I've bent the stem in 3 places a little hot in flower cabinet and the flower cabinet is not light proof. I'm hoping that stress changed it to a male. I will still save the male pollen though but I'm done cutting the afghan Hindu for now. The others are looking good and I'm about to buy a 300 watt 6 spectrum led

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## MD914 (Feb 23, 2014)

Hey LGC  How ya been? (cough cough) Cant wait to see how your beautiful ladies are doing...I bet you have some amazing bud pics to share...it HAS been a while


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Feb 24, 2014)

hello MD


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Feb 24, 2014)

Black Bream tonight. All went back unharmed


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Feb 24, 2014)

smaller C99 X at 33 days (few days ago)


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Feb 24, 2014)

girls today at 37 (closest) and 34 days


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Feb 24, 2014)

bigger girl


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Feb 24, 2014)

mikek420 said:


> Awesome. I have a ww I'm main lining and these other 2. My afghan Hindu clone looks male but it has gotten super stressed. Might it have changed sex due to stress? I've bent the stem in 3 places a little hot in flower cabinet and the flower cabinet is not light proof. I'm hoping that stress changed it to a male. I will still save the male pollen though but I'm done cutting the afghan Hindu for now. The others are looking good and I'm about to buy a 300 watt 6 spectrum led
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Rollitup mobile app


I think its either male or female bro. Stress can turn a female herm, not male is my understanding.


----------



## MD914 (Feb 24, 2014)

LetsGetCritical said:


> bigger girl


WOW!!  Just WOW!!  Looks great LGC


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Feb 24, 2014)

Thanks MD. I like her. She has 20 like that (10 inches) and 8 are a bit smaller


----------



## Cascadian (Feb 24, 2014)

Really nice looking buds, amazing for 5 weeks. Going to have to revise my yield guess up by a few oz each I think... lol


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Feb 24, 2014)

Honestly Cas I would be stoked to get 8 off the big and 6 off the smaller one. I'll just be happy to see them finish bro.


----------



## Cascadian (Feb 24, 2014)

Yeah, I hear you. Looking good so far on that front. I hope the mites are behaving themselves too, they could be a real headache if they come back before harvest. 

Good luck, keeping my fingers crossed for you...


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Feb 24, 2014)

thanks bro, I inspect daily they seem to have fucked off for the main part, I do see a couple here and there though.


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Feb 24, 2014)

what is this stupid envelope and other attachment icon shit and where are the likes ?


----------



## MD914 (Feb 24, 2014)

LetsGetCritical said:


> what is this stupid envelope and other attachment icon shit and where are the likes ?


I don't think we're gonna get our likes back...what envelope and other attachment thing are you talking about?


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Feb 24, 2014)

at the journal intro, if this some sort of replacement for the likes I want a refund


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Feb 24, 2014)

hypothetically... lol, if seeds ordered on early Friday arrived by the next Friday three times in a row and this time ordered later on a Friday had not arrived by Mondays post would one be concerned?


----------



## MD914 (Feb 24, 2014)

LetsGetCritical said:


> hypothetically... lol, if seeds ordered on early Friday arrived by the next Friday three times in a row and this time ordered later on a Friday had not arrived by Mondays post would one be concerned?


Mine took about 3 weeks...but I'm in another country...but so are you...just a different one...lol...I dunno...how long has it been?


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Feb 24, 2014)

well, normally takes 5 working days its been 6 working days omfg


----------



## MD914 (Feb 24, 2014)

LetsGetCritical said:


> well, normally takes 5 working days its been 6 working days omfg


DAMN  And I thought I was impatient  I'm sure you'll get them...I wouldn't sweat it this soon


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Feb 24, 2014)

haha im actually very impatient


----------



## MD914 (Feb 24, 2014)

LetsGetCritical said:


> haha im actually very impatient


I NEVER would have guessed


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Feb 24, 2014)

goodnight md, cas and anyone else, its 4am here. I will be back tomorrow


----------



## MD914 (Feb 24, 2014)

LetsGetCritical said:


> goodnight md, cas and anyone else, its 4am here. I will be back tomorrow


Sweet dreams LGC


----------



## Scroga (Feb 24, 2014)

don't think I've ever received an order in under 10 days.. Man, you been gettin lucky!


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Feb 24, 2014)

hey bro. Harvest that kush yet ?


----------



## Scroga (Feb 24, 2014)

Who me? Nah..she still goin..things a bit of a an abomination..been put under lots of stress on various diffrent occasions..not to mention ive been picking at it nightly to get by..I've lost track of how long she been in too...got nycd next to it, put in at same time, she still guzzling, buds still growing, no bulking? Stupid summer grows make me feel like a novice all over again..:banghead:


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Feb 24, 2014)

yeah I think you need a big operation to justify the cost of aircon for an indoor crop here in summer.


----------



## Scroga (Feb 24, 2014)

Ya inbox is full mang!


----------



## Scroga (Feb 24, 2014)

P.s no worries..its not letting me pm you


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Feb 24, 2014)

Scroga your mailbox is full


----------



## Scroga (Feb 24, 2014)

Try now bruv


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Feb 24, 2014)

Fuck its a hard life. Have to go Bream fishing again tonight. Going to get a big one soon, post pics later on


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Feb 25, 2014)

so I went bream fishing lol. 30 minutes in i dropped my lighter in the drink. so I packed up, grabbed my car keys out of bag with my left hand, stood up, and proceeded to drop my keys STRAIGHT through the little gap and to the river floor. I sat there for about 15 minutes thinking "oh shit" and shining my little torch into the water. I stuck my fishing rod through the gap and spot I thought I dropped them through, walked to shore, walked through the ever deepening muddy murky water in my sneakers, tracksuit pants and tshirt with fucking baby prawns and shit swimming around., went under where the rod was and my hands found the keys. Went home had shower  (play benny hill music and laugh at me)


----------



## Scroga (Feb 25, 2014)

Hahaha.. Smart thinking to mark it! Sounds like you had stacks of fun!


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Feb 25, 2014)

I was walking back to the car, um saturated, and there was still people about exercising and stuff, and I had my response ready "oh, I dropped my keys in the water" hehe. nobody saw me tho


----------



## Scroga (Feb 25, 2014)

Shit truly does happen lol!


----------



## MD914 (Feb 25, 2014)

LetsGetCritical said:


> so I went bream fishing lol. 30 minutes in i dropped my lighter in the drink. so I packed up, grabbed my car keys out of bag with my left hand, stood up, and proceeded to drop my keys STRAIGHT through the little gap and to the river floor. I sat there for about 15 minutes thinking "oh shit" and shining my little torch into the water. I stuck my fishing rod through the gap and spot I thought I dropped them through, walked to shore, walked through the ever deepening muddy murky water in my sneakers, tracksuit pants and tshirt with fucking baby prawns and shit swimming around., went under where the rod was and my hands found the keys. Went home had shower  (play benny hill music and laugh at me)


If I dropped my keys into murky water around here....they would spend an eternity there  Gators...they can HAVE my keys...lol...I'd be calling AAA


----------



## SxIstew (Feb 25, 2014)

https://www.rollitup.org/auto-flowering-strains/801500-auto-flower-solo-cup-contest.html

Please view all pics and vote guys and gals.... 

The pics are located in the last post of the first page. I collected them for easier choosing. Thanks!!!


Lgc- that sounds like an interesting stoner moment you had bro. Hope all is well.


----------



## Cascadian (Feb 25, 2014)

Sxlstew, already viewed and voted. I looked at the first few pages and the last few. From what I could tell you had the best all around... 
You got my vote FWIW...


----------



## SxIstew (Feb 25, 2014)

Much appreciated bro! I had a small plant. But she produced some killer purple buds and trichomes were partially purple too! Lol


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Feb 25, 2014)

just bought a 300w (actual) cfl . Should be good for early veg a couple of bubs. Sorry I cant get around the forum, I'm trying to save every cent for my new place and internet is expensive for me (prepaid) Love ya all. LGC.


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Feb 25, 2014)

Stew, fucking lovely looking thing. Have my vote too bro


----------



## Devil Lettuce (Feb 25, 2014)

Looks like I've got some reading to do! Huge C99 fan here, my favorite strain that I've grown so far......gotta see how Cindy turned out for you!


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Feb 25, 2014)

thanks bro. they are at 39 and 36 days today. I will be starting some G13 C99 (indoor, hempy, mainline) on Friday


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Feb 25, 2014)




----------



## SxIstew (Feb 25, 2014)

Dankness. .


----------



## Devil Lettuce (Feb 25, 2014)

Gorgeous! Does your Female Seeds C99 reek of pure delicious pineapple like mine did? MY plant looked pretty much identical to yours, though grown indoors.


----------



## Scroga (Feb 25, 2014)

attitudes bday promo is up!


----------



## Devil Lettuce (Feb 25, 2014)

Scroga said:


> attitudes bday promo is up!


Holy crapola that's a sweet deal! And a couple strains I've had my eye on too! I just put in an order last month, but this is too good to pass up, perfect excuse to but more seeds!!!!!


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Feb 25, 2014)

really couldn't say pineapple. but definitely fruity, and slightly skunky. smells incredible regardless  very very subtle except when confined to their darkroom.


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Feb 25, 2014)

Oh, and these are the X-Line, not pure C99. Has Nevilles Haze and Maroc in it


----------



## jointed (Feb 26, 2014)

LetsGetCritical said:


>


Hi LGC, that is one sweet bud your holding man......I'm in the process of reading your thread, think I'm on pg. 50 or so. I've been subbed for a while but just been lurking. You cracked me up with the story of losing your key's, sounds like something that I would do..lol I was in Perth in like 86 when I was in the navy, very cool place to visit. Maybe someday I can make it back down there. Wanted to get out of town and see some of the wildlife, but unfortunately I didn't get to. Hope everything get's better for you personally as my wife and I are currently separated and I don't get to see my son near enough so I sort of know how you feel. Take care bro and keep on keepin on....J


----------



## Fangule (Feb 26, 2014)

LetsGetCritical said:


> thanks bro. they are at 39 and 36 days today. I will be starting some G13 C99 (indoor, hempy, mainline) on Friday


Looking superb Bro. Love to see buds falling over. I'm on day 35 myself. I just PK with Earth Worm juice, LAB (Bacillus Acidophiles), Pure Kelp 0.13-0-0.60, 
Organic Fish fert 5-1-1, Bloom Special 2-10-10 (.60 Mg), Soil Conditioner Organic Garden Tone 3-4-4 (Cal 5% Mg 1%) also contains 895 Bacterial Colony Forming Units, Organic Blood Meal 12-0-0 (slow release), Organic Bone Meal 6-9-0 (7% Cal) and 2 drops of SuperThrive. This plant was an accidental clone when doing some lst on a confirmed female. This how she looks now.actualy that was a week agoThis is today. She got 404 watts going strong. I still have some 48 day old LGC clones in suspended animation.

Also got new genetics some Miami Mango @ day 24I think there's some mutation going on

Oh and a Triploid @ day 22. I think it's reverting back to normal I want to mainline it also 

How many more day till you cut? Looks like you best posted grow yet, unless I missed one.


----------



## Fangule (Feb 26, 2014)

Sorry about deleted post. I tried to edit and it created another reply.


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Feb 26, 2014)

jointed said:


> Hi LGC, that is one sweet bud your holding man......I'm in the process of reading your thread, think I'm on pg. 50 or so. I've been subbed for a while but just been lurking. You cracked me up with the story of losing your key's, sounds like something that I would do..lol I was in Perth in like 86 when I was in the navy, very cool place to visit. Maybe someday I can make it back down there. Wanted to get out of town and see some of the wildlife, but unfortunately I didn't get to. Hope everything get's better for you personally as my wife and I are currently separated and I don't get to see my son near enough so I sort of know how you feel. Take care bro and keep on keepin on....J


thanks bro for the kind words, things have improved markedly with me and my relationship with my girlfriend and daughter,. but it was a hard road for a while. All the best with your situation mate


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Feb 26, 2014)

Fangule said:


> Sorry about deleted post. I tried to edit and it created another reply.


looking good buddy  I have just tried to start germing two Bubba Kush and two fem G13 C99 today.


----------



## Devil Lettuce (Feb 26, 2014)

Nice.....I'm curious about that G13 C99 as it's being offered up in Attitude's B-Day promo. I've read very mixed reviews on G13 in general, but have never grown any of their gear myself. Will be watching yours, and if it's anything like the Female Seeds version, it's gonna get planted


----------



## Fangule (Feb 27, 2014)

LetsGetCritical said:


> looking good buddy  I have just tried to start germing two Bubba Kush and two fem G13 C99 today.


I had similar issue with my x wife. Lost many years with my son. Keep up the good vibes. Hope you never miss out like I did.


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Feb 27, 2014)

that's sad fangule. I couldn't imagine not seeing her much for that long. I'm disappointed my herbies never came but happy I have a little light on the way and a few seeds in tissue. These plants will never see soil or the light of day so to speak and will go under 600w at the new place.


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Feb 27, 2014)

My new light its 300watt. I have used a 200w cfl for two plants early veg with success.


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Feb 27, 2014)

40 days of 12/12. starting to swell up I think. the other one is taking its time.


----------



## MD914 (Feb 27, 2014)

LetsGetCritical said:


> 40 days of 12/12. starting to swell up I think. the other one is taking its time.


**LIKE* *


----------



## jointed (Feb 27, 2014)

Love how the leaves are pointing to the sky, very cool. Glad to hear your situation is much improved bro, makes me happy to hear to that....


----------



## Fangule (Feb 27, 2014)

LetsGetCritical said:


> My new light its 300watt. I have used a 200w cfl for two plants early veg with success.


Ah you likey the CFL.


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Feb 27, 2014)

Its just to start them


----------



## Scroga (Feb 27, 2014)

Really hope those bubba pop! That shit puts ya in the couch..grinning..rainy day stuff..

I've seen pineapple express and chocolate heaven grown with steller results, done the blue og myself..great smoke! Lots of branching structurally..i think theta a bit of pheno hunting to be done with g13 but nothing to complain about..


----------



## jointed (Feb 27, 2014)

I've got chocolate heaven, very frosty girl that one is...


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Feb 27, 2014)

Herbies order 3xFemale seeds c99, 1x Strawberry Blue and 2x Hawaiian Skunk whatever the fuck that is,just arrived. seriously cant speak highly enough of herbies. not one order lost, great communication. I am very pleased.


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Feb 27, 2014)

G13 C99 sunk in about 6 hours and one has opened now in tissue(24hrs later) the bubba kush sunk overnight and are in tissue. Not sure on my plan but I've made up four hempy buckets for these ones.


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Feb 27, 2014)

if I get something u like scrog il fix you up with cuts (hypothetically speaking)


----------



## jointed (Feb 27, 2014)

LGC is the g-13 c99 the original


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Feb 27, 2014)

don't know much about the g13 version mate.


----------



## jointed (Feb 27, 2014)

http://highboldtage.wordpress.com/2010/01/18/c99-cinderella-99-cindy-99-brothers-grimm/

Here's some background on the original c 99 if ya's interested for shits and grins


----------



## Scroga (Feb 27, 2014)

Ha, didn't I say don't panic?
P.s no knives motherfuger! Lol


----------



## Cascadian (Feb 27, 2014)

Great read jointed, Thanks. Makes me sad my 15 year old Brothers Grimm seeds didn't germinate... Still have 6 left of MC's Breakfast, listed as Williams Wonder X Bubble Berry. 
supposed to be a stocky 50 day strain. Waited way too long to start em... Might try some kind of cold treatment before germing the rest of them but not too hopeful. 

C99 is in my top 3 strains... Looking for a clone from a reliable source...


----------



## jointed (Feb 27, 2014)

Me too brother, me too...lol


----------



## mikek420 (Feb 27, 2014)

Yeah great read. I love how much time and effort goes into this. It's not an overnight sensation, but lots of painstakingly tedious work. Lgc this is probably just me but for some reason all of your weed pics don't come in for me on Riu mobile I have to go to regular site. Which is weird cause I can see every. Single. Picture that is NOT weed lolol I see your light but not the c99 in full bloom. Have to go to full site for the porn. I'm not lazy haha. She looks beautiful bro. C99 is on my list and I will be taking advantage of attitudes sale. Would like regular seeds but oh well ill take it,
Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Feb 27, 2014)

Thanks mike sux about the pic issue. Thanks jointed for tha article and thanks cas and scrog for being my friends  So I have prepared the 5 litre hempy buckets , took a while cus I had to cut off about 4cm of the buckets rim (holes in it for handles) I taped the blue ones up, and washed in ph adjusted water and strained the 2:1 perlite/vermiculite three times 5 litres at a time. They will be transplanted to bigger buckets when I move. One C99 already has a tap root


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Feb 27, 2014)

mike I use pizap and copy/paste. the light pic was a copy paste from ebay. it probably has something to do with pizap. you are not the first person to say they couldn't see my pics mate.


----------



## jointed (Feb 28, 2014)

http://canadianhempco.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=1080

I found this if ya's interested LGC, Looks like we can still get the original C 99. The site said they have 63 units left...J


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Feb 28, 2014)

oh out of money now mate  I need to save more for my new place. spent over $200 today not including the cost of the seed order. I have 2 G13 and 2 Female Seeds C99and 2 Bubba Kush about to go though.


----------



## jointed (Feb 28, 2014)

That's cool bro, I just checked they ship to Australia and the US. Hell Yeah, Jointed's gonna have some original c 99!!!!! I feel if one loves that trippy sativa buzz, this is a must have for the garden. Cheers man...J


----------



## mikek420 (Feb 28, 2014)

Was that the price of one seed? 112? If so good lord. But from what I hear I might have to take the plunge

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## jointed (Feb 28, 2014)

I think it's a 15 pack Mike, Not sure though I'll have to look again...J


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Feb 28, 2014)

I just rented the weirdest fucking movie ever, its called Junkie. Seriously fucked up


----------



## jointed (Feb 28, 2014)

Never heard of it bro, what's it about?


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Feb 28, 2014)

"A pitch black comedy about two heavily addicted, drug addled brothers"... "quickly becomes apparent that Nicky is not really Danny's brother, but a fictitious personification of his own drug addiction, manifested in the form of an impish nightmare"............. I think I should have watched Priscilla, Queen of The Desert again instead


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Feb 28, 2014)

she's 6 weeks tomo


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Feb 28, 2014)

she'll be 3 days behind. she is very n hungry, just had a feed


----------



## jointed (Feb 28, 2014)

Looking awesome bro!! That movie does sound wierd..lol I just ordered the c 99, 117.00 US to my door for 15 seeds!! Crit I am fucking stoked bro, have been looking for this strain for a very long time..If you like C 99 I urge you to do what you can to get her in your garden bro. Take care my friend....J


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Feb 28, 2014)

I think my next grow will be Mr Nice critical haze. Cant wait to see pics of these ones u found


----------



## jointed (Feb 28, 2014)

You and me both


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Feb 28, 2014)

strange, strange movie. also made me slightly self conscious although I have not done hard drugs for a long time [video=youtube_share;qvHWEY_qWAI]http://youtu.be/qvHWEY_qWAI[/video]


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Feb 28, 2014)

This is my very expensive cabinet setup. It consists of 2 borrowed lamps with 13 and 15w cfl's suspended from a rail. lol. I will have to start these new ones in the 2litre coke bottle hempys I made. I am waiting for a delivery of my 300w cfl which I will use for a few weeks until I move.




G13 C99


----------



## MD914 (Feb 28, 2014)

LetsGetCritical said:


> This is my very expensive cabinet setup. It consists of 2 borrowed lamps with 13 and 15w cfl's suspended from a rail. lol. I will have to start these new ones in the 2litre coke bottle hempys I made. I am waiting for a delivery of my 300w cfl which I will use for a few weeks until I move.


Nice tape job  Should have used the camo color and nobody would be able to see it


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Feb 28, 2014)

I need to drink another 2 litres of coke to get the bottle


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Feb 28, 2014)

that tape is a safety measure/jesus cross dual purpose initiative.


----------



## jointed (Feb 28, 2014)

Hey man if it works..lol


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Feb 28, 2014)

I did not expect them to pop in 24 hours so drastic measures and I don't want to buy more lights locally that I'll never use again . The reason for the cfl was not the cost of hid to purchase, this big cfl was over $100 on its own, but its still mid 30c's here and I know I can control the heat with it. it should arrive in a couple of days. They all will be going under a couple of 600's when I move.


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Feb 28, 2014)

42 days today  fattening up


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Feb 28, 2014)

39 days today, bathed in sun. she has definitely started a swell in the last couple days now.


----------



## reddiamond (Mar 1, 2014)

LetsGetCritical said:


> 42 days today  fattening up





LetsGetCritical said:


> 39 days today, bathed in sun. she has definitely started a swell in the last couple days now.


Looking great dude  are you using any pk booster to help with the fattening process?


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Mar 1, 2014)

they had there pk 13/14 already, I'm a bit concerned with the bigger ones progress as compared to the other one, she might just go a bit longer though


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Mar 1, 2014)

Now the two G13 and two Female Seeds C99 are standing upright, shell on in their 2litre hempy buckets. Bubba Kush has not germ yet.


----------



## Scroga (Mar 1, 2014)

I put some BK in too...nothing yet..


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Mar 2, 2014)

C99 x @ 43days 12/12 edit: noticed it looked like 2 buds a bit- it is one bud


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Mar 2, 2014)

C99 x @ 40 days 12/12


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Mar 2, 2014)

2x G13 C99 and 2x Female Seeds C99 hiding


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Mar 2, 2014)

found ya. G13 C99


----------



## mr sunshine (Mar 2, 2014)

Beautiful plants lgc ....how you bin buddy?


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Mar 2, 2014)

hello my friend. good mate. getting new place soon, girls nearly done, afl footy starts soon, the river for fishing is a 5minute drive away. see my bub and gf often, life is good bro


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Mar 2, 2014)

how are you sunshine?


----------



## mr sunshine (Mar 2, 2014)

Thats great glad to hear that u deserve all of it your good people brother. Your c99at 39 days is gunna have massive nugs. Great job


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Mar 2, 2014)

thanks bro


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Mar 2, 2014)

winding down this journal over the next couple of weeks, these should be done within 2 weeks


----------



## MD914 (Mar 2, 2014)

LetsGetCritical said:


> C99 x @ 40 days 12/12


 Looking fantastic LGC


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Mar 2, 2014)

Thanks M. I was a bit worried just looking at her the last couple of days seems she's quite slender compared to the other one but still has swelling to do and they are a bit longer too I guess.


----------



## MD914 (Mar 2, 2014)

LetsGetCritical said:


> Thanks M. I was a bit worried just looking at her the last couple of days seems she's quite slender compared to the other one but still has swelling to do and they are a bit longer too I guess.


Oh yeah...she's gonna swell quite a bit in the next week or two...I think she looks great


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Mar 2, 2014)

What happened to Mr Vega. Does anyone know. He just disappeared?


----------



## MD914 (Mar 2, 2014)

LetsGetCritical said:


> What happened to Mr Vega. Does anyone know. He just disappeared?


He was dealing with some personal stuff...I'm hoping all is well with him


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Mar 2, 2014)

yeah I just think bout him sometimes, really hope he's ok, had some nice private chats with him. Well, goodnite M, midnight here


----------



## MD914 (Mar 2, 2014)

LetsGetCritical said:


> yeah I just think bout him sometimes, really hope he's ok, had some nice private chats with him. Well, goodnite M, midnight here


Sweet dreams


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Mar 2, 2014)

talk soon M


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Mar 3, 2014)

44 days


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Mar 3, 2014)




----------



## jointed (Mar 3, 2014)

I want summa dat!! How you doin CRIT?


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Mar 3, 2014)

hey buddy. im just pluggin away, how u doing


----------



## jointed (Mar 3, 2014)

Good, just razin some hell here at good ole RIU...lol


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Mar 3, 2014)

lol. ive done my share of hell raisin here haha


----------



## jointed (Mar 3, 2014)

I usually don't that much, but was in a feisty mood tonight..lol


----------



## Scroga (Mar 4, 2014)

Looks like the bubbas may be dud...put 7 in now..nushing


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Mar 4, 2014)

yeah nothing here also. As well, one of the G13 C99 has dropped its shell but the cotyledons are yellow and small and unopened and no more taproot growth so I might cull it, rest look ok, leaving me with 2x fem seeds C99, 1x G13 C99 and 1xStraw Blue. C99 chop prob sat week


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Mar 4, 2014)




----------



## Scroga (Mar 4, 2014)

Gettin some bulk now? Looks sweet..
Those sleestkxsk finish quickly...if you popped one now, is finish with the others....i think lol


----------



## ButchyBoy (Mar 4, 2014)

LetsGetCritical said:


>



You make me jealous as hell!!! I cannot wait till the snow is gone so I can toss a few Blue Magoo's outside in the sun.


----------



## MD914 (Mar 4, 2014)

LetsGetCritical said:


>


BEAUTIFUL


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Mar 6, 2014)

quick check in. my 300w cfl arrived today and only one side works? fucked up. anyway il prob be back in a week with harvest pics, very busy at the minute


----------



## BoogNBuds (Mar 8, 2014)

Critical, your grow is going exceptional loving the trees 

Keep it coming.


----------



## 821ent (Mar 9, 2014)

:thumbup:
Cant wait to try that cindy
Sent from my ALCATEL ONE TOUCH Fierce using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Mar 11, 2014)

Guys I haven't vanished just really busy. I will be back on early Fri morn our time and will be harvesting the smaller girl on Saturday. She is fat  luv ya all


----------



## jointed (Mar 11, 2014)

Nice bro, can't wait to see her. Hope all is well with you and yours....


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Mar 11, 2014)

thanks buddy. all good. same to you and talk later in the week bro. fuck all credit (again)


----------



## SnapsProvolone (Mar 11, 2014)

Great job. I love the nice light green sticky icky. Smoke report in the making.  we can't wait to hear how she smokes all cured out.


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Mar 11, 2014)

if anyone knows- would the 300w cfl holder be the same as a 200w cfl holder off ebay? I think they are.


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Mar 11, 2014)

Thanks Snaps. lots of pics on weekend bro


----------



## Scroga (Mar 11, 2014)

Same fitting? Should be all good?


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Mar 11, 2014)

hey bro, I think its the same. ive messaged the seller, see what they say.


----------



## MD914 (Mar 13, 2014)

Can't wait to hear about your harvest


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Mar 13, 2014)

hey M  post some harvest pics tomoro our time. I might abandon my new journal and continue this one cus the G13 C99 were an abject failure. one sprouted and stopped growing and one grew to its second set of leaves changed from green to yellow and purple and stopped growing. Have to go out for a little bit but I'll post some pics of the babies I have left when I get back


----------



## MD914 (Mar 13, 2014)

LetsGetCritical said:


> hey M  post some harvest pics tomoro our time. I might abandon my new journal and continue this one cus the G13 C99 were an abject failure. one sprouted and stopped growing and one grew to its second set of leaves changed from green to yellow and purple and stopped growing. Have to go out for a little bit but I'll post some pics of the babies I have left when I get back


I didn't know you STARTED a new journal  Where the hell is my invite  Lost in the fukn mail


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Mar 13, 2014)

don't think anyone did lol.


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Mar 13, 2014)

female seeds c99 9-10 days or something, bit light starved til I get my replacement big cfl's . just started on 150ppm nutes today


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Mar 13, 2014)

other female seeds c99


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Mar 13, 2014)

strawberry blue


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Mar 13, 2014)

Hawaiian skunk haze 4 days old


----------



## Fangule (Mar 13, 2014)

LetsGetCritical said:


> female seeds c99 9-10 days or something, bit light starved til I get my replacement big cfl's . just started on 150ppm nutes today


My bottled water is about 175ppm @ 7.8 pH, if I use this water I would think I'd have to start @ 200ppm nutes right? Sink water is 90ppm but like 9.0 pH. The distilled water I get is 20ppm @ 6.5 pH, It's A/C runoff. What would you recomend for seedlings/clones in there stage and for regular Veg/Bloom? I'm trying to use the mineral water but I have heard it may be bad for seedlings and clones.


----------



## Scroga (Mar 13, 2014)

Sorry to hear they didn't make it..


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Mar 13, 2014)

that's cool scroga. I still have 3 definite 3 females


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Mar 13, 2014)

Fangule: our tap water is 275ppm and 7.5ph. so I drop it anywhere from 5.8-6.2 and add 150ppm to 275ppm making 425ppm total but I will start amping that up now. I don't really know I just wing it.


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Mar 13, 2014)

oh and I decided they will get distilled water now so starting @ nr 0ppm before adding nutes until I can collect some nice rainwater in winter


----------



## qroox (Mar 14, 2014)

LetsGetCritical said:


> C99 x @ 40 days 12/12


It's like a perfectly made drawing.Man this plant is gorgeous.Keep it up..!! c99 should be my next grow..she is EVERYWHERE


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Mar 14, 2014)

thanks  ..


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Mar 14, 2014)

Harvest the smaller one. She had some nice size buds but a fair few in the middle were small. I think spider mites did a lot of hurt early but still for my first outdoor and first soil I think 5 ounces will be fine and the other one is much more uniform.


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Mar 14, 2014)




----------



## LetsGetCritical (Mar 14, 2014)




----------



## LetsGetCritical (Mar 14, 2014)




----------



## LetsGetCritical (Mar 14, 2014)




----------



## qroox (Mar 14, 2014)

she is nice and heavy..!! she is probably the shiet as well..!! did you smoke any mate ?


----------



## MD914 (Mar 14, 2014)

LetsGetCritical said:


>


Nice job LGC!!


----------



## Fangule (Mar 14, 2014)

LetsGetCritical said:


> Harvest the smaller one. She had some nice size buds but a fair few in the middle were small. I think spider mites did a lot of hurt early but still for my first outdoor and first soil I think 5 ounces will be fine and the other one is much more uniform.


5 Oz Wet ?


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Mar 14, 2014)

550 grams wet so whatever that equates to. haven't smoked any yet


----------



## Fangule (Mar 14, 2014)

I guess you don't pH rainwater.


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Mar 15, 2014)

personally ph everything bro. also thanks md, qroox and yourself for the comments


----------



## lospsi (Mar 15, 2014)

Hey, congrats Lgc, another great grow from you... Do you remember that we flipped the same day? Mine are still going. I have posted my results so far in the newbie section. Take care..


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Mar 15, 2014)

thanks bro  i'm not elated with the yield of this one, but I am happy to finish it and it does look incredibly frosty and smells insane none less, il check yours out buddy


----------



## Scroga (Mar 15, 2014)

Wish I could see the damn pics...
Shitbox cleared


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Mar 16, 2014)

why cant u see the pics bro? I'll try to post one another way


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Mar 16, 2014)

..


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Mar 16, 2014)




----------



## LetsGetCritical (Mar 16, 2014)

the babies are starting to look like little plants now since I started them on nutes, still need some more light hopefully it will be here by Friday


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Mar 16, 2014)

SGROGA I still get full inbox lol


----------



## Scroga (Mar 16, 2014)

Bravo! Well done bruda!


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Mar 16, 2014)

thanks bud. I hope to do much better with my indoor hempy pure c99's


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Mar 16, 2014)

Strawberry Blue 13 days


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Mar 16, 2014)

C99


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Mar 16, 2014)

currently have four seedlings under a total of only 88 watts of cfl because my 300w cfl was broken on arrival, am waiting on a replacement 200w cfl and I will add another 200w cfl soon after.


----------



## lospsi (Mar 16, 2014)

Subbed mate!


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Mar 16, 2014)

ah cheers brother. I have high expectations of these.


----------



## MD914 (Mar 16, 2014)

LetsGetCritical said:


> Strawberry Blue 13 days


How long are you gonna veg? My strawberry blue is at day 23 I believe...looks like we may be on similar schedules with the same strain  We are so alike sometimes


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Mar 16, 2014)

imagine-growing the same strain. uncanny  I think my plan is to take clones then flower both C99's when I move into new place and let the Straw Blue veg until they are done. So it will be pretty big


----------



## MD914 (Mar 16, 2014)

LetsGetCritical said:


> imagine-growing the same strain. uncanny  I think my plan is to take clones then flower both C99's when I move into new place and let the Straw Blue veg until they are done. So it will be pretty big


Careful...I read that this bitch like to climb...but you like to tie your girls down anyway  so I'm sure your up for the challenge


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Mar 16, 2014)

same with the c99 I really thought they would stretch out more, honestly I am quite tired of short plants. I'll mainline it to 32 and let it grow out a bit.


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Mar 16, 2014)

they will be flowered under 600's also


----------



## MD914 (Mar 16, 2014)

LetsGetCritical said:


> they will be flowered under 600's also


So will mine  Do you like your eggs by the dozen?


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Mar 16, 2014)

I do. sometime we are so alike  I hav3 to go down the 24 hr service station to get some cigarette papers. I have such an exciting life.


----------



## MD914 (Mar 16, 2014)

LetsGetCritical said:


> I do. sometime we are so alike  I hav3 to go down the 24 hr service station to get some cigarette papers. I have such an exciting life.


Wanna trade? It's Sunday and I'm at work  I'm messing around on RIU...but I'm at work 
I should probably get off here and knock this out so I can go home and torture my babies


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Mar 16, 2014)

enjoy work and talk later M


----------



## Scroga (Mar 16, 2014)

the greater the variation between day and night temps can increase your stretch...


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Mar 16, 2014)

Driving back from getting papers got pulled over in this car I have now and got a fucking yellow sticker (defect notice) So I have one week before I have no car. Have money but its for a new place which is more important than a car (I think) God help me


----------



## SxIstew (Mar 16, 2014)

Whats wrong with your car bro??


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Mar 16, 2014)

no ignition barrel, is hotwired (long story mate) I could fix it all up and pay for inspection fees at the expense of getting my new place now which I wont do. I need to be near my girls car or no car


----------



## SxIstew (Mar 16, 2014)

Hahahaha as long as its not stolen lol. Well good luck bro.


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Mar 16, 2014)

thanks bro, it is mine not stolen, I will buy a new car in a few weeks


----------



## Fangule (Mar 16, 2014)

LetsGetCritical said:


> thanks bro, it is mine not stolen, I will buy a new car in a few weeks


Look @ you Ball'n outa control.


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Mar 16, 2014)

lol it will be a $500 car at best buddy.  seriously


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Mar 16, 2014)

or public transport wont kill me  im alive and got a girl that loves me and a beautiful daughter I cant be too down over it


----------



## Fangule (Mar 16, 2014)

You got it good now God bless, you deserve it Bro.


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Mar 16, 2014)

thanks mate, I really think some of my real friends are right here on riu, people I have never seen or spoken to and mostly on the other side of the world.


----------



## Fangule (Mar 16, 2014)

Well I'll be honest I'm kind of an anti-social. I blame my environment for that. Here online it's better for me. I prefer overseas friends any-day.


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Mar 16, 2014)

hey me too. well anytime you or my other 'internet friends' want to stay in aus, my doors always open  im off to bed fang is 4am here


----------



## Fangule (Mar 16, 2014)

Gnite Bro. Sleeptight.


----------



## mr sunshine (Mar 17, 2014)

LetsGetCritical said:


> thanks mate, I really think some of my real friends are right here on riu, people I have never seen or spoken to and mostly on the other side of the world.


You got that right buddy...your c99 looks killer...


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Mar 17, 2014)

The new 200w cfl/holder/shade arrived today, and fits the old holder/shade, so I'l order another 200w lamp. The little Hawaiian skunk haze (front left) first true leaves have white edges, I don't know what that is ?


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Mar 17, 2014)

Going to order a 600w ballast and cool tube combo, carbon filter and fans soon also in preparation.


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Mar 18, 2014)

ANY OF MY FRIENDS!!! lol. does anyone know anything about peugout 407 1994. the car is red 4 door 5 speed efi electrics, seems to run really well no obvious leaks only has 3 alloys 1 is a standard, the lowest he will go is $1000 does this seem reasonable or shld I stay away from European because of hard toget/expensive parts? help


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Mar 18, 2014)

its 405 I think they got it wrong. anyone?


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Mar 18, 2014)

just read some reviews and things might skip this one


----------



## Cascadian (Mar 18, 2014)

From what I have heard Peugeot should be avoided. That thing will probably cost $1000 to repair over the next year or so... Not familiar with the different models/years just what I have heard... I think skipping it is the right move. Better safe than sorry


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Mar 18, 2014)

yeah bro I was about to buy it and noticed a standard in place of one of the alloys-that put me off, and thinking fuck if something goes wrong im fucked. i'll buy a small common car that's easier to get parts for. Still nice little car it seemed


----------



## Fangule (Mar 19, 2014)

Peugeot does'nt make realy good cars LGC.


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Mar 19, 2014)

cool- I know nothing bout them.


----------



## Fangule (Mar 19, 2014)

Well at least there economy cars aren't really great and parts are expensive.


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Mar 19, 2014)

Female Seeds C99. Hit the res now and starting to grow faster


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Mar 19, 2014)

WOS Strawberry Blue


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Mar 19, 2014)

16 days, they look a bit funny colour wise with the flash I just noticed but in the flesh they look nice to me  am happy


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Mar 19, 2014)

C99 x second plant.


----------



## Fangule (Mar 19, 2014)

Bro after like 9 years strait smoking this Cali bud which is indica I'm now smoking some pineapple sativa. Man what a change I forgot how it felt. Now I want to grow them tall LOL.


----------



## jointed (Mar 19, 2014)

Hell yeah Crit you got those buds stacked up like cord wood...Very nice..


----------



## Fangule (Mar 19, 2014)

Oh and those babies are looking good Bro. The 2 I have in day 10 are burnt. Man I over did it with the organics.


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Mar 19, 2014)

thanks. not thrilled with yield but should be good quality. I do intend on massive plants and bigger yield with the current girls


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Mar 19, 2014)

yeah its abit of a fine line sometimes fang. these are only getting 200ppm +tap, but they seem happy enough


----------



## Fangule (Mar 19, 2014)

I'm good Bro I have 17 plants in different stages of development and 20 clones. I learn with time.


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Mar 19, 2014)

really exciting time for me guys. 6 months ago I was homeless, facing jail and completely broke and a bit shattered as some of u might know. I now am back with my ex, have a great relationship with my baby girl and am looking for a little car and a little place to rent near my girls. So it shows that there is always hope. Luv you all, LGC


----------



## jointed (Mar 19, 2014)

I don't like messin with small plants either, I want 2 liter pop bottle size buds and that means 5-10 ft tall trees. I don't grow em that big inside, but I sure as hell will outside..lol


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Mar 19, 2014)

Fangule said:


> I'm good Bro I have 17 plants in different stages of development and 20 clones. I learn with time.


like  .


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Mar 19, 2014)

I will be growing big plants in a room. no more tents for me


----------



## Fangule (Mar 19, 2014)

I went through some street stuff as well It can be rough, yet I'm on top again, we shall endure.


----------



## jointed (Mar 19, 2014)

LetsGetCritical said:


> really exciting time for me guys. 6 months ago I was homeless, facing jail and completely broke and a bit shattered as some of u might know. I now am back with my ex, have a great relationship with my baby girl and am looking for a little car and a little place to rent near my girls. So it shows that there is always hope. Luv you all, LGC


Good deal Crit...glad to hear you and yours are well..


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Mar 19, 2014)

Fo shore bro


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Mar 19, 2014)

well, got to go do some stuff. take care guys talk soon my brothers


----------



## Fangule (Mar 19, 2014)

Take it easy LGC.


----------



## jointed (Mar 19, 2014)

BTW, I built a flower shack so it won't be long until bud porn time... I just did an update on it so you can see what I created...j


----------



## MD914 (Mar 19, 2014)

LetsGetCritical said:


> really exciting time for me guys. 6 months ago I was homeless, facing jail and completely broke and a bit shattered as some of u might know. I now am back with my ex, have a great relationship with my baby girl and am looking for a little car and a little place to rent near my girls. So it shows that there is always hope. Luv you all, LGC


LIKE


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Mar 19, 2014)

well not buying any car now realised that I will need all the money I have to move in and associated expenses. I'm going to just keep driving the old one. If caught its a $600 fine and possible seizure but fuck it.


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Mar 19, 2014)

I know I change my mind every two days


----------



## Scroga (Mar 20, 2014)

My license is suspended and my cars unregistered..these are the decisions we have to make when times are tough...auto trader magazine is a good place to find a bargain set of wheels..


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Mar 20, 2014)

completely forgot about that mag. used to love getting it just for a good read  Yeah fuck the cops hey. hadn't been even pulled over in 2 years thrashing around everywhere but was my own fault I guess driving around at midnight and I know they hang at that servo and randomly pull cars for "licence checks" . Fuck em


----------



## mr sunshine (Mar 20, 2014)

Whats up bro How did that smoke turn out ??


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Mar 20, 2014)

ah il let it dry fully before I touch it.


----------



## mr sunshine (Mar 20, 2014)

It looked great how are u doing bro?


----------



## MD914 (Mar 20, 2014)

LetsGetCritical said:


> well not buying any car now realised that I will need all the money I have to move in and associated expenses. I'm going to just keep driving the old one. If caught its a $600 fine and possible seizure but fuck it.


You gotta do what you gotta do...you can't live in a car...just be careful


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Mar 20, 2014)

Good sunshine, how u mate? That's right m, priorities


----------



## mikek420 (Mar 21, 2014)

Lcg nice harvest on the c99 lol you can tell its been a minute simce i had time to check. Looks like you got some new sprouts too they look good!


----------



## Scroga (Mar 22, 2014)

Roaaddtriipp!!


----------



## reddiamond (Mar 22, 2014)

Hey bro, hows it going, glad to here things are looking up for you with your ex and your daughter 
I've not been posting much but i'm still lurking in the shadows


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Mar 23, 2014)

hey mike and red nice to hear from u both


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Mar 23, 2014)

Scroga said:


> Roaaddtriipp!!


2000kms in three days in a 24 year old car. I actually left on Sunday (too far from home) some happy snaps


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Mar 23, 2014)




----------



## LetsGetCritical (Mar 23, 2014)

Caught a small flathead, a small trevally, a small cod, and lots of these yellowfin bream. No Mangrove Jack!!


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Mar 23, 2014)

got home to find the girls a little bit cooked and worse for wear , the 200w cfl does emit a bit of heat and although there is a fan on it they have grown right up close to it in 3 days Ive been away.. Raised the light and gave them a drink.


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Mar 23, 2014)

Strawberry blue on right tallest and worst affected


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Mar 23, 2014)

anyways they should be ok and they are 3 weeks old tomoro


----------



## mikek420 (Mar 23, 2014)

Not too badly cooked. One of my girla is getting tall and running into the light. Broke her neck twice and she straightened up immediately so im scared of what she looks like now and if i was usinf mh or hps it would be burnt to a crisp. Nice pics i love the one where it looks like the road goes forever. Good luck on these new ones. Got my phone fixes so i wont be as much of a stranger anymore


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Mar 23, 2014)

it does go forever bro. I did 1000kms straight on that very road today


----------



## MD914 (Mar 23, 2014)

LetsGetCritical said:


> Strawberry blue on right tallest and worst affected


Mine towers over the others too...Im anxious to see how yours grows...mine looks like she's gonna be a beast


----------



## MD914 (Mar 23, 2014)

LetsGetCritical said:


> 2000kms in three days in a 24 year old car. I actually left on Sunday (too far from home) some happy snaps


Nice pic


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Mar 23, 2014)

I drove past that river out in the middle of nowhere and had to turn back to get some pics  stood there for a few minutes to take it in. The strawberry blue does look strong, hope the buds are big. I've also acquired one "Big Bang" Greenhouse seeds fem seed (skunk x nl x el nino) interested in this one hope it pops.


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Mar 23, 2014)

same river. like glass


----------



## MD914 (Mar 23, 2014)

LetsGetCritical said:


> same river. like glass


Lovely...I love this kind of scenery


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Mar 24, 2014)

girls look better today, I don't think they did much harm, will top them all in about a week, not in a huge hurry. Just ordered another 200w cfl, 600w mh/hps lamps, cool hood, ballast combo, and 600w Phillips Son-T Plus hps lamp.


----------



## Fangule (Mar 26, 2014)

Bro I'm stuck in the middle of getting a 600 or 1000 w setup. I'm defiantly doing cooltube. I need to step it up a notch or two. I got a AACT brewer ready, waiting on some Ancient Forest Humus, Glacial Rock Dust, Humic Acid and some Azomite. Do you know any good recipe's?


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Mar 27, 2014)

I don't know much of what you are talking about buddy


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Mar 27, 2014)

Found a little place its a two bedroom second story unit, its really nice and about 6km from my girls and 500 metres from the beach. move in about a week. super stoked


----------



## DCobeen (Mar 27, 2014)

if you think you will need a 1000 watt but not yet then get dim-able ballst and run at 75% or 50% till you need the extra power.


Fangule said:


> Bro I'm stuck in the middle of getting a 600 or 1000 w setup. I'm defiantly doing cooltube. I need to step it up a notch or two. I got a AACT brewer ready, waiting on some Ancient Forest Humus,Glacial Rock Dust, Humic Acid and some Azomite. Do you know any good recipe's?


----------



## DCobeen (Mar 27, 2014)

Sweet congrats bro. glad to hear you got a place.



LetsGetCritical said:


> Found a little place its a two bedroom second story unit, its really nice and about 6km from my girls and 500 metres from the beach. move in about a week. super stoked


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Mar 27, 2014)

good idea dc , I was talking about the other stuff never heard of it


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Mar 27, 2014)

thanks mate.


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Mar 27, 2014)

C99. looks a bit horrid and crispy but new growth is ok.


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Mar 27, 2014)

wont be leaving them alone for 3-4 days again . Tight node spacing


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Mar 27, 2014)

the strawberry blue and the other c99 look bad but were growing fast until I topped and transplanted, i'll give em a few days to grow some nice new growth before I take pics lol. the little Hawaiian skunk haze has started to take off really fast now and looks good. awaiting a 200w cfl lamp, a 600w cool hood/ballast/mh/hps lamp combo, 600w hps son t lamp, two fans ,activated charcoal carbon filter and ducting to arrive, they can all go under 600 watt in a week or so when I move


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Mar 27, 2014)

Hawaiian skunk haze over a week behind others


----------



## DCobeen (Mar 27, 2014)

she is fine. you dont want those lower leaves in 5 weeks anyway. 



LetsGetCritical said:


> C99. looks a bit horrid and crispy but new growth is ok.


----------



## jointed (Mar 28, 2014)

LetsGetCritical said:


> Found a little place its a two bedroom second story unit, its really nice and about 6km from my girls and 500 metres from the beach. move in about a week. super stoked


Awesome Crit glad to hear things are good for ya..


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Mar 28, 2014)

thanks bro


----------



## Scroga (Mar 28, 2014)

Thats great news! Mission accomplished....I'm in range briefly dropping someone
Off...streaming back out now..keep up the good work


----------



## Fangule (Mar 28, 2014)

DCobeen said:


> if you think you will need a 1000 watt but not yet then get dim-able ballst and run at 75% or 50% till you need the extra power.


I heard dim-able balasts shorten the life of the bulb. What I would like is to get a air cooled hood with a max footprint for the 1000 W HPS. Also a decent quality ballast.





Good to hear you found a place bro. Now you can continue to live your life in peace.


----------



## DCobeen (Mar 28, 2014)

i expect to replace my bulbs every other year. the first ones are average usually and most of use want hortalux dual arc. well i do. I do agree an air cooled sealed hood is the way to go. I'll be getting one when i order my tent. but that is after i havest these 5 plants and maybe even my c99 also.


Fangule said:


> I heard dim-able balasts shorten the life of the bulb. What I would like is to get a air cooled hood with a max footprint for the 1000 W HPS. Also a decent quality ballast.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Fangule (Mar 28, 2014)

DCobeen said:


> i expect to replace my bulbs every other year. the first ones are average usually and most of use want hortalux dual arc. well i do. I do agree an air cooled sealed hood is the way to go. I'll be getting one when i order my tent. but that is after i havest these 5 plants and maybe even my c99 also.


*Air injection soil, interesting.*


----------



## DCobeen (Mar 29, 2014)

I do love the air injection soil. sealed pots are better with a water lvl gauge. Sure i could do pure hydro or pure soil. This system is not for the lazy grower you have to spend 1hr or more a day watering to the correct levels. You are also counting a air pump not to break down. I will be buying a backup. Transplanting is easy. This is my test grow. My c99 will be the one to watch she has had no issues from the start. the ones in flower had bad organic nutes and blocked air lines. so they lost a little over a month and they bounced back nice. they would have had allot thicker leaves and stems. I do say if anyone does this research watch the old man in the videos. and ask me if you have any questions. 



Fangule said:


> *Air injection soil, interesting.*


----------



## MD914 (Mar 29, 2014)

Hey LGC  Just stopped by to see what's happening on your thread  How are the girls?


----------



## reddiamond (Mar 29, 2014)

Fangule said:


> I heard dim-able balasts shorten the life of the bulb.


You should not dim the bulb or it will not give the correct light spectrum.
I have 600w dimmable ballasts 600/400/250, if i run it at 250w then i use a 250w bulb and it will work perfectly for the correct life span and give the correct spectrum, that is the correct way to use them 

http://www.hydroculture.co.uk/sunmaster-600w-digital-ballast


----------



## DCobeen (Mar 29, 2014)

Great info thank you. okay cool. Now i know.



reddiamond said:


> You should not dim the bulb or it will not give the correct light spectrum.
> I have 600w dimmable ballasts 600/400/250, if i run it at 250w then i use a 250w bulb and it will work perfectly for the correct life span and give the correct spectrum, that is the correct way to use them
> 
> http://www.hydroculture.co.uk/sunmaster-600w-digital-ballast


----------



## Fangule (Mar 29, 2014)

reddiamond said:


> You should not dim the bulb or it will not give the correct light spectrum. I have 600w dimmable ballasts 600/400/250, if i run it at 250w then i use a 250w bulb and it will work perfectly for the correct life span and give the correct spectrum, that is the correct way to use them  http://www.hydroculture.co.uk/sunmaster-600w-digital-ballast


 Yeah I would get the 1000 w dimmable and get different bulbs @ different wattage's.


----------



## reddiamond (Mar 29, 2014)

DCobeen said:


> Great info thank you. okay cool. Now i know.


No problem mate, thanks for the +rep


----------



## Fangule (Mar 30, 2014)

Bro LGC how do you store your rainwater? I have some in a clear container and the water looks dark green. I'm thinking it's a good thing? I add mosquito dunks to the rainwater to keep gnats away maybe that is what turns the water green? Could be the sunlight as it sits in the sunlight all day. Hey this site has been acting strange lately so in case I toss in the towel It's been nice knowing ya LGC. Thanks for all the help and thanks for asking ppl from the forum to look @ my problems. Should there be more people like you I'd feel obligated to leave my shell and help out more. You da best Bro.


----------



## DCobeen (Mar 30, 2014)

the sun will make it grow algae. that is why its turning green i think. 


Fangule said:


> Bro LGC how do you store your rainwater? I have some in a clear container and the water looks dark green. I'm thinking it's a good thing? I add mosquito dunks to the rainwater to keep gnats away maybe that is what turns the water green? Could be the sunlight as it sits in the sunlight all day. Hey this site has been acting strange lately so in case I toss in the towel It's been nice knowing ya LGC. Thanks for all the help and thanks for asking ppl from the forum to look @ my problems. Should there be more people like you I'd feel obligated to leave my shell and help out more. You da best Bro.


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Apr 1, 2014)

hey guys, pretty busy and the plants are only just starting to grow again after a top and transplant that i really could have waited to do. but in a few days they will be under a 600w and i want to take about 15 c99 clones for the next grow. So i'll just let these be for a bit. This new house is costing me more than i anticipated ,have to be a week ahead so after paying two weeks in advance i need to pay another week rent a week later and because I get paid on friday and my rents due couple days before i cant just pay two days because the computer doesnt work that way lol. so thats two more weeks rent that i didnt anticipate  anyway im excited and i'll try to get some credit next few days. luv u all


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Apr 1, 2014)

i had my rainwater in those 200litre heavy plastic screw on lid drums for food stuffs.  I'm just using tap now i couldnt be fucked, but i might collect when it starts raining more we have had a very dry year so far


----------



## jointed (Apr 1, 2014)

Not cool when it costs more than expected,  happy for you Crit, when the dust settles you can kick back and have a toke and a brew and bask in the glow of that shiny new 600..haha yeah...got sand!!...


----------



## Fangule (Apr 7, 2014)

Now we talking. How you like the new look of R.I.U. LGC?


----------



## DCobeen (Apr 7, 2014)

hi all. new site is a bit diff. but its working


----------



## MD914 (Apr 7, 2014)

Hey LGC  Just stopped by to say HIGH and see how your doing


----------



## Fangule (Apr 8, 2014)

How goes it LGC. Did you move-in and get settled yet? So you gonna go grow inside now, I'm gonna use the best light I know for these.........Hey no pics uploaded says error.......bummer. Ah ok insert image works.


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Apr 9, 2014)

hey guys back with some credit lol. missed ya all. Have moved in yesterday I'm sitting on my balcony enjoying the seabreeze and on my laptop. Missus and baby stayed last night and staying tonight too, Im so stoked. hey fang looking good bro.


----------



## jointed (Apr 10, 2014)

That sounds awesome Crit, happy for ya bro..


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Apr 10, 2014)

thanks buddy much luv


----------



## jointed (Apr 10, 2014)

Much love back bro..

Guess what...I'm flowering a couple out bro, they are 13 days in and buds are forming...

Did I ever tell ya how much I love growing pot or anything for that matter?

Boy do I...lol


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Apr 10, 2014)

camping in loungeroom. we are sleeping on floor and I have a computer moniter being used as a tv  but new fridge gets delivered tomoro so I don't need to buy any more ice for the esky


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Apr 10, 2014)




----------



## LetsGetCritical (Apr 10, 2014)

awesome mate. yeah I love it too but I cant get mine to grow much at the moment burnt and stunted them and my 600w kit was never sent  after I filed a paypal dispute they sent it and sent me a tracking number- 3 weeks later haha


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Apr 10, 2014)

have a nice Hawaiian Skunk Haze that I am praying is fem. I THINK I can see a calyx. might be my default new strain


----------



## jointed (Apr 10, 2014)

LetsGetCritical said:


> camping in loungeroom. we are sleeping on floor and I have a computer moniter being used as a tv  but new fridge gets delivered tomoro so I don't need to buy any more ice for the esky


I like camping..looks like fun..


----------



## jointed (Apr 10, 2014)

LetsGetCritical said:


> awesome mate. yeah I love it too but I cant get mine to grow much at the moment burnt and stunted them and my 600w kit was never sent  after I filed a paypal dispute they sent it and sent me a tracking number- 3 weeks later haha



I'm glad their workin with ya, one of the bennies of paypal..lol


----------



## jointed (Apr 10, 2014)

LetsGetCritical said:


> have a nice Hawaiian Skunk Haze that I am praying is fem. I THINK I can see a calyx. might be my default new strain


Sounds like a kickin strain to grow, lookin forward to seeing it grown out by a few of ya's.


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Apr 10, 2014)

its very vigorous.


----------



## DCobeen (Apr 10, 2014)

Congrats on the place bro. I'm happy you now have a place to call home again. Bonus with ocean. you can collect your own seaweed and make teas.


----------



## MD914 (Apr 10, 2014)

Hey LGC! Long time no see  Glad to hear things are going well for you  Got any pics of the little ones?


----------



## MD914 (Apr 10, 2014)

LetsGetCritical said:


> have a nice Hawaiian Skunk Haze that I am praying is fem. I THINK I can see a calyx. might be my default new strain


I just started a Hawaiian skunk haze myself  We are so alike sometimes


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Apr 10, 2014)

MD914 said:


> Hey LGC! Long time no see  Glad to hear things are going well for you  Got any pics of the little ones?


 cant too embarrassed lol. this fucking 600w is 3 weeks late and the 200w cfl's are emitting some noxious odour that makes me dizzy and ready to faint and I think is killing my plants. I have no other explanation. Argghhh


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Apr 10, 2014)

hugs back too M


----------



## DCobeen (Apr 10, 2014)

LetsGetCritical said:


> cant too embarrassed lol. this fucking 600w is 3 weeks late and the 200w cfl's are emitting some noxious odour that makes me dizzy and ready to faint and I think is killing my plants. I have no other explanation. Argghhh


you got a leaky bulb. mercury poison. look at your bulbs and toss the ones that dont shine like they should.


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Apr 10, 2014)

thought so bro. I am getting rid of them when I get my 600w which should arrive today or Monday. Also ordered 6x Mr Nice Critical Haze and will try to save the one bagseed , one c99 and one hawaiin skunk haze that I have now. post some pics when I set it all up soon


----------



## DCobeen (Apr 10, 2014)

the 600 is powerful. dont mist ever when light are on mist at lights off. misting is huge find a nice tea for a mist.


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Apr 12, 2014)

this fucklng new site... where is the feed where you can see all friends and your posts like before or am I just a bit slow?


----------



## SxIstew (Apr 12, 2014)

LetsGetCritical said:


> this fucklng new site... where is the feed where you can see all friends and your posts like before or am I just a bit slow?


Few things you can do for that buddy. 
Scroll over you name up top, look for "Your News Feed" and click that.
another is "Watched Threads" if you click that it will be like the old "My Rollitup" page was.
All the threads you are a part of or stalk.


----------



## SxIstew (Apr 12, 2014)

Watched Threads is up top below the word RESOURCES but can only be accessed from Forums "tab" or Your News Feed.


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Apr 12, 2014)

my news feed is what I want bro, but I am not there, all my friends are though . that's a bit weird I think . I feel like I don't even exist. (lol)


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Apr 12, 2014)

anyways, some cool things happening. going to set up my 600 when it finally arrives (maybe Monday) and I will have 9 seeds to germ too. (6x Critical Haze 1x Strawberry Blue and 2x Hawaiian Skunk Haze) returning the 200w cfls also. Finally getting a good night sleep after 8 months  and settling in well.might do some fishing tomoro night


----------



## MD914 (Apr 13, 2014)

LetsGetCritical said:


> anyways, some cool things happening. going to set up my 600 when it finally arrives (maybe Monday) and I will have 9 seeds to germ too. (6x Critical Haze 1x Strawberry Blue and 2x Hawaiian Skunk Haze) returning the 200w cfls also. Finally getting a good night sleep after 8 months  and settling in well.might do some fishing tomoro night


Have you given up all hope on the seeds you recently started


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Apr 13, 2014)

plr


MD914 said:


> Have you given up all hope on the seeds you recently started


please join me in my new journal in my sig  I still have one c99, one Hawaiian skunk haze and one bagseed


----------



## Scroga (Apr 13, 2014)

Right..what have I missed , wheres this new journal ,whats this new site...I got home today after two weeks plus away and my veg tent is gon crazy...almost to big to flip..can't look in flower tent til tonight..but I can feel some serious scrogging coming on .


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Apr 13, 2014)

hey mate the new journal is in my sig


----------

